# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Nightmare in Katapesh IC

## SanguinePenguin

OOC thread
Recruitment thread

----------


## SanguinePenguin

_NIGHTMARE IN KATAPESH_

The desert metropolis of Katapesh is one of the most splendid cities in all of Golarion.  Within its sandstone walls, anything one wishes can be bought, sold, or traded... for the right price. Katapesh is a manifestation of an organized chaos, where coin is the king and commerce is the greatest god, with Abadar a distant second.

The city itself is broken into four main districts: the Inner City, the oldest piece of the city, and home to the walled palace of the pactmasters, the Grand Coliseum, the Marble Sphinx, the Golden Oasis, the Glass Pyramids, and the Screaming Obelisk, among other wonders; the Lower City, the largest of the districts, the most densely populated, the only one along the coast - housing the docks, as well as a ubiquitous and constant sprawling bazaar; the Dawn Gate, northern portion of the city and home to most of the upper-middle class and the Immaculate Repository, the temple to Abadar; and, lastly, the Twilight Gate, once ruins south of the Inner City, now a blend of old and new architectures in a mostly residential layout.  Outside the sandstone walls, a handful of other districts have cropped up to glom onto the prosperity within the walls: the Daystalls to the west provide what seems a cheap imitation of the grandeur of the Lower City bazaar; the Sprawl to the south, housing cheaper residential areas endemic to any capitalist society run amok; and the infamous Dog Town to the north, home to the cheapest housing, shadiest businesses, and more hyena-headed gnolls than within all other major cities in the Inner Sea _combined_.

This Starday morning started like most other Stardays in Katapesh - with the promise of the Grand Bazaar.  Already by dawn, trade has begun.  Entertainers of all sorts claim trafficked street corners to make a few coins and, hopefully, to secure some more lucrative opportunities.  The streets are flooded with enticing aromas from those catering to the hungry foot traffic, the city has even cracked down on any stands that produce more noxious odors as interfering with trade.  And, of course, merchant stands with varying degrees of permanence are erected in every viable area with their hawkers peddling their specific wares, some come from afar, but most are local staples.   While every day in Katapesh looks like a more sedate version, the Grand Bazaar is where every man, woman, and child with something to sell claims their patch of land.  Most of these have purchased rights with the city, but even if the full Zephyr Guard worked all day at it, they couldnt possibly verify every license, to say nothing about forgeries. 

Sadar looks for work as a guard with the rising of the sun and meets Galtho Thiranyi, a merchant moving a cart through the city who quickly hires him on to stand guard over his kiosk for the day, as well as help him set up, and close down.  Galtho is a curt Vudrani man in his early sixties, who sells paper, ink, quills, chalk, blank books, and other writing related tools.  He makes it clear in his gruff matter-of-fact way that Sadars mere presence is the deterrent.  With so many stands in the city, only those selling highly valuable objects like jewelry, or those unguarded, are in danger of thieves - after all it would be a strange individual to risk their hand for some scraps of paper.  His offer of eight silver is a fair rate, and a touch above what Sadar would have expected.  The man sets up shop in the Lower Citys Hearthstone Plaza, in front of the door to an alchemists shop, Pulchritudinous Paggrons Positively Potent Potions, and between a luxury cartwright, Craft Carriages, and a sprawling stand, Fine Artifacts of Ancient Osirion and More.  Galtho converts his cart into the kiosk, The Write Stuff, where he can sell his wares.  Throughout the morning, his business seems to do well as there are customers seeking his supplies specifically.  The guard work is rather dull, as not a single thief is encountered, but honest.

Kharesh begins his search and is quickly told that a merchant in the Lower Citys Hearthstone Plaza is selling ancient Osirion artifacts some of which he believes are Pahmet in origin.  The dwarf heads there and enters the plaza to find the stand for Fine Artifacts of Ancient Osirion and More.  There, Zetath al Ustadh, a middle-aged black bearded man with seemingly a lot of energy, encourages passersby to purchase his items of somewhat grandiose origins, taken from this or that tomb, ruined city, necropolis, barrow, or even an altar high on a mountain.  After speaking with another customer, he notices your gaze and says, ah, my friend, how can I help you this day?

Gurmok, having recently arrived in Katapesh, thought his first grand bazaar would be a perfect time to solve one of his more persistent problems - his goblin dogs dander.  Though he didnt mind it himself, the rodent was a biohazard to any non-goblin he encountered.  Though the goblin dog receives a few curious glances as he moves through the city, Gurmok also sees a woman leading a tiger, an entertainer entwined with a half dozen venomous snakes, and a man with a collared creature composed entirely of dirt in tow, so he suspects the bizarre can be a bit mundane at the bazaar.  A helpful young halfling woman suggests he try Cintras Exotic Pets in the Lower City.  There, Cintra herself recommends a goblin alchemist several blocks away who has helped her with this issue when she has had goblin dogs in stock.  Pulchritudinous Paggrons Positively Potent Potions is accessed through a narrow door in the Hearthstone Plaza of the Lower City.  Various herbs hang from the ceiling, and every surface is covered in flasks and vials, both full and empty, most stoppered, some not, some _alarmingly_ not with a greenish smoke slowly leaking into the room.  Even by goblin standards, Paggrons grin looks a bit deranged.  His clothing is a custom leather patchwork of pockets, littered with tools and vials.  When he sees your dog, he squeals with delight, hops over the counter - knocking a few vials to the ground which miraculously dont shatter - and begins to gleefully pet the creature.  When asked about goblin dog dander, he says, oh yeah!  I perfected a simple unguent a few years back that will keep the dander on him pretty well.  Does nothing for the bite though.  Its simple ingredients - mostly lard, goldenrod, and arnica - I can whip you up a pot of it for 1 silver.  If you apply it daily, that pot should last a week.  As a warning - it may make him less appetizing to some predators, and more appetizing to others.
*Spoiler*
Show

1 sp for 7 doses on Goblin Dog Unguent that suppresses the dander.  Loses scratch ability for the day, less of an allergen hazard to others. Bite still transmits goblin pox.
 

Tired of living in fear - or dislike - of water, Gex sets about his task of finding a cure for his predicament in the city that sells everything.  Unsure where to start, he asks people at random.  The sanitarium sounds a little promising until one man describes it as where mad dogs go to fester until they die.  Several separate snarky individuals point out that this is a desert, and as long as you avoid the sea, finding water is the bigger issue.  One woman suggests weekly sessions talking to someone about your fear, processing the past trauma, and, after a year or so, growing into a healthier person as a result - the whole notion seemed both laughable and time-consuming.  One man suggested an alchemist who he thought  may be able to help.  The old man he recommended did not actually have a solution, but he suggests a different alchemist, who in turn suggests a third alchemist, who then suggests a wizard, who suggests a witch, who suggests yet another witch.  Finally, a third witch, a wizened old Kele****e woman, Belinda al Thrakow, in the Lower City asks a few questions and concludes, yes, I could cure your fear.  I know a spell that can correct your memory of the event.   Your fear will disappear and you will be cured.  The price - well, the spell is rare, requires significant talent to cast, and I may be the only one in the city who knows the necessary art, and it will take several hours of my time - so you will need 10 platinum coins for me to do it. 

Kali heads to Twilight Gate, where the Katapeshi chapter of the Pathfinder Society is headquartered.  The friendly halfling manning the front desk greets her.  As to joining, he informs her that due to some potentially exploitable loopholes in Katapeshi law, all prospective recruits to the society must have a letter of recommendation from a current member in good standing.  At this point, though he remains very friendly throughout, his help proves rather unhelpful.  Can I interview with someone in the society to get a recommendation?  He laughs, they are all at the bazaar, of course.  The building is empty right now.  I just work the desk, and my shift is only two hours on Starday. Can you tell me where someone is? Not really sure. Can you provide with names of chapter members? No, its a safety concern.  If you were an Aspis agent or Mantis assassin, they could be targeted.  After a few more unhelpful exchanges, he recommends coming back on Moonday.  Kali sets out sightseeing instead, while periodically asking about Pathfinders, finally a woman mentions that she thinks she heard a merchant selling Osirion artifacts a few plazas over say he was a Pathfinder.  Kali heads in that direction and sees a pale, slightly overweight man in front of a massive stand littered with well, junk at first glance, a second look reveals that some of the items are bejeweled.  The man has just begun to speak to another dwarf, a Pahmet in fact, as Kali approaches.

Mauricios purely academic interest in a mobile hospital cart are initially met with confusion or occasionally suggestions that he go to a stationary apothecary for whatever ails him instead.  A young couple of apparent means overhears Mauricio ask someone, and the young woman interrupts, sir, I would bet Erthin at the Craft Carriage could build that for you.  He made a splendid carriage for my friend, and she spoke _very highly_ of his work.  Although she did not know where he was located, a few questions to others directed him to the right plaza.  Sure enough, the tall Vudrani man seems to know precisely what sort of mobile carriage Mauricio has in mind, and shows him some technical drawings for three similar carriages he hass designed.  The price?  It would be _at least_ 50 gold for this.  If there are more features you want, it could run a bit higher, luxury features could drive the cost up a lot.  I would require half up front, half on delivery.  The construction would likely take about two weeks.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh Hammerfist stepped onto the main street, eyeing the expanse that lay ahead before continuing onward.  The solid dwarf walked through the marketplace slowly, his methodical pace allowing him to take in the sights, sounds and smells all around.  He had gotten up before dawn to greet the day with his centering fitness regime that he always did - calisthenics, katas, and meditation.  After cleaning up and gathering his meager belongings, he had taken to the streets to get to the Bazar early in order to enjoy as full an experience as he could.  His purposeful stride marked him as someone confident in who he was and where he was going, as the crowds seemed to part around him as he moved through the market.  He wasn't aggressive, confrontational or demonstrative - people simply _moved_ out of his way.   

After half an hour of walking, Kharesh paused at one stand selling 'beholder eyes,' curious what made the items so popular.  He had eaten some rations earlier, but a snack would be welcome.  When the merchant handed a small bag of them over in exchange for a silver, he bit cautiously into one, then nodded in approval and thanks to the woman.  It was a crisp, citrus-flavored cookie, with a single colored almond in the center - both tasty and filling.  He asked a quick question regarding directions, and found the Lower City might hold what he was looking for.  

When he arrived in Hearthstone Plaza, a few vendors pointed him in the right direction, and he was soon standing before a stand with the sign "Fine Artifacts of Ancient Osirion and More."  He stood silently for a few moments, his gaze taking in the different wares displayed for would-be customers.  While he noted the gamut of trinkets, baubles and more, he was searching for items of a particular origin.   As he perused, an energetic middle-aged black bearded man approached him with a slight bow of his head.  Ah, my friend, how can I help you this day?

Kharesh turned and nodded back to the man, thinking for a moment before speaking.  "Greetings, merchant.  I seek dwarven goods." 
  His response was short and to the point, and suggested a person who was not a prolific speaker.  
_OOC - Into the IC!  Glad to be here.  Kharesh is not a cagey customer, so he may show his cards more freely than a savvier individual might.  He will look for any dwarven made items as he checks the visible wares.  Perception - (1d20+5)[17]

For any sense motive requirements, my bonus is +5_ 

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

 AC: 17 HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed) 
Effects: Stance (see above); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)

----------


## BelGareth

Gex moves through the crowd with ease, well, with as much ease as a gnome used to the hustle and bustle of a large cosmopolitan city, and his size helped drastically. Moving like a shadow in and out of the stalls, and shops, he asked around quite literally asking anyone who cared to listen. 

The lady who told him about the...what was it...._Therapy?_....he chuckled as he walked towards the Witch's shop, "What a ridiculous notion!". He finally gets there, and is dismayed at the cost. Patting his almost empty coin purse, he frowns. "Might you do a trade for services? Or anything you are in need of in repayment?" he asks wistfully. "Unfortunately, my coffers are....not what they could be." he says meekly.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Diplomacy* - (1d20+7)[*12*]

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift

----------


## Prehysterical

For a sheltered (or rather, incarcerated) young man such as Mauricio, Katapesh is a riot of color, smells, and noise. Not necessarily good or bad either way, but just... so different from what he was used to. For once, the tiefling's appearance does not draw overmuch attention from the varied city-goers. Still, the hot sun beats down on Mauricio's head and he adjusts his hood to offer him a bit more protection. The burns from crossing such harsh land have been searing agony and Mauricio has been forced to adapt to the local style of dress to keep himself from getting cooked. Here, among members of every race and nation, he is nobody... and that is just how Mauricio prefers it.

Of course, there is plenty of grime to go with the glamor. Mauricio averts his gaze as a slaver walks past, leading an embarrassingly dressed Osiriani woman along behind him. It seems as though, as a foreigner, Mauricio better watch his step if he does not wish to become shackled himself. _After what I saw in Cheliax... No, never._

Mauricio has come here seeking a fragment of a dream and it seems like the city would deliver on its reputation. It is an arduous process, explaining that he is looking to _commission_ such a carriage instead of seeking one, but a woman finally realizes his intent. A few more directions and Mauricio finds himself at the right cart. He makes sure to keep a healthy distance from the surly-looking guard at the writing stand next door before making Erthin's acquaintance.

Erthin's designs _seem_ reasonable... Mauricio has no background in any sort of carpentry or engineering to inform analysis. The thin-framed and ashen grey man pulls forth a sheet of paper and a quill before noting Erthin's quotes. Fingers that are too long, resembling more the legs of spiders than human digits, curl around the feather's shaft as Mauricio writes. Remembering his father's lessons, Mauricio opts for what he perceives to be politeness.

"I shall not waste your time, serrah. I do not have the money required at present for such a commission. You have piqued my interest with your designs, however. How often do you come to the market here? Perhaps if I am able to procure sufficient funds at some point down the road, I might return here and we may conduct more lucrative business... and potentially speak of additional features." Behind his words, Mauricio begins to question Erthin's offer. Not because the man has been offensive or done him wrong, but Erthin is a complete stranger and Katapesh has a reputation of bleeding gold from the unsavvy.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lore (Mercantile): (1d20+7)[*24*]
Sense Motive: (1d20+7)[*16*]

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Kirjath

Today wasn't turning out to be much better than any of the previous days Kali had spent in Katapesh. The Pathfinder Society had been practically closed, much to Kali's surprise. Were they allowed to do that? It didn't seem like an organization that took weekends off, but perhaps the rumors she'd heard were exaggerated after all. Kali adjusted her breastplate into a more comfortable position as she took a step outside the headquarters. The sun was glaring down on the city today, and even though she was unfazed by the heat, sweat still trickled down her forehead and made her scalp itch. The shade offered by the Society headquarters had been a nice relief for a time, both from the bustling crowds in the streets and from the weather.

The halfling who greeted her had been nice enough, even if he had insinuated that she could be an assassin or spy of sorts. Kali glanced down at her calloused hands and dusty clothes before barking out a laugh. An assassin of delicious pastries and spirits maybe. Without giving it another thought, she set off about the marketplace and tried to find more information on her own. Spending more time in Katapesh was a mixed blessing of sorts. On the one hand, she got to visit the various food stalls the city of commerce had to offer and try some incredible delicacies. On the other hand, she was running lower and lower on funds and would need to find some sort of work to do soon. Add to that the increasing presence of Gnolls just wandering about, a sight which made her teeth grind together in a way that definitely wasn't healthy. No, the sooner she was out of there, the better it would be. Katapesh was a little too crowded, and it was tough fighting through the crowds when most of them had to look down to even notice you, and all of them were in too much of a hurry to look down. She'd bumped into countless people, and keeping a watchful eye out for pickpockets was becoming exhausting.

Kali soon found herself in the Hearthstone Plaza passing by a small cart guarded by a man with the most intense gaze she'd ever seen and stopping in front of the artifact merchant she'd heard about. There was an undeniably sweet smell hanging in the air, and it made her stomach growl in anticipation. Kali hoped it was from a vendor's stall nearby and not from the alchemist's shop; she didn't trust those potion makers and poison peddlers to brew anything she was interested in imbibing. The artifact merchant already had a customer though, another dwarf by the looks of him. His skin was darker than she'd expected, he must've been either a local or maybe from one of those Osirian clans she'd heard about, but more importantly the dwarf looked like he could crush iron with his bare hands. Kali had never met a sand dwarf before, though she'd definitely seen a few around the city, and none were quite so impressive looking as this one was. 

The dwarf and the shopkeeper had exchanged few words so far, but Kali felt it was better to wait her turn. It'd be rude to cut in line, and Kali had a sneaking suspicion that the merchant wasn't even from the Pathfinder Society. It was just the latest in a long series of wild chases leading to nothing. 

Well, perhaps looks were deceiving. Kali quietly reached into her pack and took out a small waterskin while she waited, taking a deep sip and a moment to gather her thoughts.

_What do I even do if he's no' a Pathfinder?_ She wondered. It wasn't like she had much of an idea of what to do next. There had to be something she could do. _Ah, I forgot ta pick up a block o' wood._ She mused. It would've been nice to sit down and work on something while she waited.

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

----------


## DrK

Sadar had enjoyed the day and the bazaar. The merchant, griff though he may be was paying well and had a canny manner that seemed to do well in his business trading. No one seemed to have got the better of tye paper and scroll merchant and the stocks of papers and inks concealed under the  stall was severely diminished even half way through the door.

He relaxed in the sun, the heat of the day muted by the tents and awnings hanging above the thronged bazaar, his sword hung under at his waist, eyes roaming and he brought it out only twice to sit and sharpen it visibly as he spied a small group of thieves ghosting through the market. But they passed him by, one offering a nod and a smile to Sadar and heading towards a cluster of Osirani gold traders. 

The bazaar was filled with oddities as he watched a tough looking dwarf heading to the ancient artifacts stall opposite and a bizarre looking goblin going to the potion maker. He watches them all, sipping tea occasionally and relaxing

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok had been a little wary, as always, entering such a large city. He remembered the nasty looks he had gotten from the longshanks in Oppara. And a few other places hadn't been much better, to tell the truth. But Katapesh has quickly proved itself to be a different kind of city. After all, he does cut an unusual figure, this blueish-skinned goblin, smartly dressed in fitted leather pants, an impeccably pressed white shirt with large emerald-tinted glass buttons, finely embroidered with a goblin-size hand in a circle over the heart, and a round straw hat topping his oversized, squarish head. But he sees the locals have their share of weird looks. This burly gnoll with a shaven, tattooed skull and the rows upon rows of necklaces, all made from the teeth of varied, presumably very large creatures? People barely turn their heads at him, and Gurmok has to remind himself that staring is rude. Besides, it takes all his attention to make sure Zen isn't trying to grab a mouthful of this delicious-smelling spicy fish off the street merchant's stall, or scratching himself in the middle of this group of veiled Quadiran ladies, or any other shenanigans that would get him in trouble. The large, scrawny rodent has been his best friend as well a a very convenient mount in his travels around the Inner Sea, but one has to admit that he isn't always comfortable company for longshanks, or gnomes, or halflings, or anyone not a goblin.

On this glorious sunny day, the bustling Grand Bazaar looks like an excellent place to look for a job, but before that, Gurmok has some shopping ideas in mind. Cintras Exotic Pets is his first stop, and from there he gets good directions to the place where he might find a solution to this pesky dander issue. "Pulchritudinous Paggrons Positively Potent Potions", the sign says. Reading such long words takes a bit of focus, but Gurmok appreciates the elegant pattern of the alliteration, once he manages to decipher it. Next to the shop, he notices the writing wares stall, and the tall guard in desert robes obviously checking out the street for thieves. He nods to him politely, a method that often works to placate longshanks. He dismounts, and leads Zen into the shop.

Inside, he frowns disapprovingly at the indescribable mess - this is a goblin shop, all right. But Paggron appears to be a nice character, and even better, it seems he does carry a remedy! Gurmok rewards him with a large smile - "Friend, how delighted you find me, as it appears I am in the right place!" - and decides to try this new concept he learnt as he traveled through Quadira - haggling.

*Spoiler*
Show

This is probably a Diplomacy check, untrained (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The merchant nods at Kharash, "please, call me Zetath! Ah, dwarven goods.  Pahmet?  Well," he asked the question rhetorically, then turns to the table and scans its contents, "ah!  Yes, these two gold riveted saingham were found buried in the sand near an oasis about a three days trek south of Wati.  They lay next to the bleached bones of a dwarf - one would suspect, Pahmet.  I was not there when they were uncovered mind you, but I trust the finder's word absolutely.  Ten gold for one, fifteen for the set."

Perhaps sensing that his customer lacks the requisite funds, he says, "I have some more."  He bends down and digs up one of several crates from under the stand, and pulls it out.  Seeming to remember something else, he grabs a hefty dwarven waraxe from within another crate, "the waraxe belonged to a caravan guard I once travelled with who had a bit too much of the life on that trip, and offered to sell the axe on our arrival in Katapesh.  I took the deal, even though I hadn't a clue what I would do with the axe... I hope he's well.  I would sell it for... 2 gold, 4 silver.  In the crate, there are... the names for them escape me, friend, so please forgive the uncouth 'beard jewelry.'  I would be happy to sell you any of the pieces at a good rate.  Please excuse me, take a look, and let me know what you'd like."

He then moves over to a Kelesh man in a yellow turban who picked up a tea kettle, "why, my friend, this brass kettle may be worn, but it was hauled from the ruins of Sephar-Taj in Vudra!  As it came from within the largest building there, it likely belonged to the mayor or a high priest. Eight gold and it is yours!"

*Spoiler*
Show

The dwarven waraxe appears to be a dwarven waraxe 
If you would like any beard jewerly, you can buy it at a "good" rate, pay what you want, and it would be of appropriate quality.


Gex explains his plight to the crone, who looks back at him with a look of confusion.  "Have you never engaged in commerce before, boy?  I give you a price, and if you cannot pay for it, you go earn the money, then you come back with the money, you give it to me, and I give you what you wanted.  Im sure a handsome devil like yourself could make some money quickly, there are over a dozen brothels in the city.  I'll be here when you have the coin," she motions him away.  Without warning, a loud _CAW_ echoes though the small shop.  The sound came from a raven perched high in an alcove, who up until that moment had not made its presence known.  "Really?" she asks the bird who responds, _CAW CAW CAW_.  "Very well.  I could give you a tarot reading, if you'd like.  Free of charge." 

Gurmok sets into haggling with enthusiasm, if no aptitude.  The fast talking merchant is clearly no stranger to the art of haggling, but after some back and forth Gurmok scores a clear victory in this circumlocutory sojourn, and manages to talk Paggron down to one silver for a pot that will last a week.

Erthin nods understandingly to Mauricio, "far from being a waste of my time, your interest is the best investment so far today.  As you can imagine, foot traffic in the bazaar looking for a carriage isn't common, but every other week or so, I book a new order here.  Barring some crisis, I am here every Starday for Grand Bazaar.  My workshop is down in the Sprawl and you can usually catch me there other days of the week." Mauricio is pretty confident that price is on the high side, but definitely reasonable.  The merchant does not appear to be trying to cheat him.

----------


## Prehysterical

Erthin's relaxed response prompts a small, pleasant smile from Mauricio... even if his sunken cheeks make it seem more tight-faced than he intends. "I suppose I can see the difficulty," he concedes. "If I might be so bold, perhaps I could offer a service to establish a line of credit? I have been studying the medical arts for years. I am sure that Katapesh has no shortage of clerics or alchemists... but sometimes it is more useful to diagnose the origins of a problem than merely treating the symptoms. Also, forgive me if this marks me as an impertinent stranger, but I do also have experiences in law and finances should there be need for you to focus your attention on an otherwise conflicting priority."
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I am guessing this is going to require Mauricio to either Make an Impression or Request, so here goes nothing: (1d20+1)[*8*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh nodded at the merchant, silently observing the items Master Zetath showed him.  For any of the weapons he is allowed to touch, requested with a simple look and raised eyebrow, he took them and tested their weight, balance and feel with a series of slashings, swings and thrusts.  As he spun the weapons across his wrists and peered down the handle to the blades, he nodded and handed them back.  

Kharesh seemed deep in thought as he stared at the cart. When Zetath excused himself, the dwarf simply nodded in acknowledgement.  As the man attended another customer, Kharesh considered how the weapons felt, how they looked, and what he thought the relative value was.  The siingham were nice, and possibly tied to both his ancestral roots and his professional ones.  However, the price seemed steep at best, for accents that served little functional purpose.  The axe was more intriguing, although truth be told, Kharesh was not accustomed to fighting with weapons in the first place.  As for the jewelry, he had little desire or need for anything displayed.

If the merchant returned, he nodded and pulled forth his axe, brandishing it, then going through several rapid attack sequences to display it's balance and speed. 
This plus one gold for waraxe. 

Kharesh waited quietly for the man's response.
_OOC - Well, I suppose some sort of 'appraisal' is in order, but I'm not sure how to do it.  I think I saw references to recall knowledge and an appropriate knowledge skill.  So here goes nothing ...

Warfare lore - (1d20+3)[22], Pahmet lore - (1d20+3)[19] ... not sure anything else applies. _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed) 
Effects: Stance (see above); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)

----------


## Kirjath

Kali gave a start as the merchant turned away from the sand dwarf and addressed another customer nearby. She still wasn't used to how things worked in the crowded markets of Katapesh, as it seemed waiting wasn't going to get her anything useful. Kali quickly stowed her waterskin away and stepped forward to address the stall merchant when her heart nearly leapt out of her throat as the dwarf in front of the stall started swinging an axe around. His attacks were precise, not even close to her, but Kali fell back a half-step anyways at the sheer surprise of it all.

"Are you mad!" Kali grumbled loudly. There was heat rising to her face as she stepped around the larger dwarf, "Who swings an axe around a market like that?"

He seemed taciturn, even for a dwarf, and Kali couldn't help but wonder where he'd learned his manners. The streets seemed much too crowded to do such a dangerous thing like that. Even if he did seem well trained with such a weapon, there's no telling what could have happened.

Shaking her head, Kali decided it would be better to give the sand dwarf a wide berth. She stepped up to the stall and tried to call for the merchant's attention.

"'Scuse me, excuse me, Master, ah...Zetac!" She started, not quite recalling what he said his name was. "Do you happen ta know a Pathfinder?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zetath permits examination of the items.  Kharesh can tell the saingham are well made, and either of Pahmet origin or an exceptional imitation.  Likely, the price asked is reasonable, perhaps low even.  Regardless, most of the cost is locked up in their gilding, despite being a pretty uncommon weapon.  The dwarven waraxe on the other hand is a very common weapon among dwarves, Pahmet included, although he doesn't _think_ this one is Pahmet.  The axe can be used with one or two hands easily, sort of a hand-and-a-half axe.  He also knows that nearly every weaponsmith would charge at least 3 gold for a new one, and this one is barely used, Zetath is already offering it cheaply.

At Kharash's offer, Zetath shakes his head.  "I'm afraid not, my friend.  Goods I have, but coin is what I need.  I am not really a weapon seller, all these weapons are incidental.  It is unlikely another customer would come along to buy it, so I will have to go to another merchant to unload the axe.  This waraxe for two gold and your axe is my counter offer."

At Kali's question, a forlorn grimace crosses Zetath's face, but he quickly composes himself.  "Yes, my wife is a member of the Pathfinder Society."

A red-haired Varisian man picks up an ornamental silver rod inlaid with black and green stone rings.  Zetath's attention gets pulled away, "a fine piece that is!  Taken from the tomb of the vizier to Pharaoh Gebessek the Seventh!  A unique artifact - priceless even, but I would sell it to you for twenty platinum!"  The man chuckles dismissively and sets the rod back down.  Zetath frowns sadly as the man walks away.

At Mauricio's proposition, Erthin shakes his head, "half now, half on delivery is all the credit I can offer.  Maybe if you were buying a cart every month, and had been doing so for a bit, we'd have a different discussion."  He doesn't seem inclined to modify his whole business model for a stranger he just met.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

When Kharesh started twirling the weapons, most in close proximity to his body and certainly not near anyone, he heard an exclamation behind him.  "Are you mad!  Who swings an axe around a market like that?"   He paused for a moment, turning to see who was complaining and took in the dwarf that was standing there.  He raised a single eyebrow at the obvious frustration coming off of her, and responded to her question.  No.  They stared at each one for a moment as she stepped around him, giving Kharesh a wide berth.  He watched as she went to speak to the merchant, wondering why his examination of the weapon had ilicited such a response; he thought he had been careful and he had ensured the immediate are was clear.  Perhaps her clan had different rules for such actions - some even thought a weapon could not be sheathed or put away unless it tasted blood first.  

Not knowing what else to say, he put the weapon down and nodded to the merchant.  He held up a hand to the last offer, simply commenting "No thank you."  If he changed his mind, he could always come back.  Instead, he turned to the bazaar and moved to the side, peering up and down the street, scanning for other opportunities to find something of interest.  
_OOC - Hanging out for now, looking for another option.  Perception - (1d20+5)[20]_
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed) 
Effects: Stance (see above); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Crouched at peace on top of a barrel a whetstone keening the edge of his sword Sadar looks up and smiles lightly as he watches the dwarf and several market folk interact as the dwarf tests a weapon. Looking to the merchant he grins. *"Master Galtho, would you have excitement like from time to time? No danger of your customers swinging your wares around beheading people."*

Rising he stretches slowly and walks around the stall looking for any trouble, an eye on the slightly more "adventurer" types that are roaming the stall nearby.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex looks dismayed, he very much knew how money worked, but was hoping, maybe naively, that he could figure out a deal. Looking obviously dejected at the news, he turns to leave, but stops as the bird begins to make a sound. Turning around, he nods with a smile, "I would very much like that!" he exclaims.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Despite her offer, the old woman seems rather annoyed to be doing this.  She curtly motions Gex over to a small wooden table and sits down.  She pulls out a weathered deck, shuffles seven times, gets Gex to cut, then lays out four cards in a diamond.  She flips the card closest to him and mutters in a bored tone, the inverted hermit - that probably means you are lost, directionless, or not where you think you are supposed to be.  She then flips the card to her right, the ace of pentacles, upright - you are about to stumble into an opportunity, you should take it as it is likely to pay off, a lot.  She flips the card furthest from Gex, stares at it for a long moment and now seems to grow slightly more interested in the reading by a change in her tone, the inverted moon - there is discord on the horizon, but this slot pertains to you and your well-being.  Confusion and fear will gnaw at you from many directions.  The confusion and fear are - in themselves - a genuine danger to you.  She then flips the last card, an upright three of pentacles - teamwork is going to be paramount to your success, without it, you will certainly fail, which here probably means die.  Well, that should be all, she nods at the cards, but then the raven emits another loud _CAW_, so, with a frown, she picks up the deck, glares at the bird, and says, I usually dont bother with this part, because it never says anything useful, at best it's just ominous.  She then flips two final cards face up into the center of the other four.  She stares at them for a long moment, inverted temperance and upright justice - there is an extreme imbalance and a reckoning coming.  It is difficult to gauge, but I think either the reckoning of the imbalance is you, or the imbalance will be your reckoning.  Of the imbalance, I have no guess and the cards cannot tell me more  She sits back in the chair leaving the cards where they are, I am tired.  Leave me and return when you have the money for me to fix your fears.

---------------

Galtho chuckles to Sadar, oh Ive had my share of paper cuts over the years.  That stand has been changing every week for months now, Professor al Ustadh there is just the freshest face - not a regular like Erthin and me, at the mention of his name, the young man behind the neighboring kiosk extends his fist, and the much older Galtho bumps his own against it.

Erthin joins the conversation, but, this is Katapesh, so weapons at market are pretty tame.  While last week had a woman selling grilled meat, the week before had a strange man selling vipers!  They kept escaping too!  About two months ago, there was an alchemist throwing bombs in the market, Id think in some misguided attempt to drum up some business - Paggron drove that one away thankfully.

At those words, the door to the alchemists shop opens and the goblin with the giant rodent in tow emerge, the door closing behind him.

A finely dressed Garundi woman examining a silver bowl bejeweled with purple amethysts draws Zetaths attention, a keen eye, madam!  For that bowl belonged to the nephew of Pharaoh Menedes the Eighth and was truly the highlight of his humble tomb - no curses!  I swear it! Worth easily thirty gold, but I am willing to part with it for twenty!  The woman scoffs at the price, returns the bowl where she found it and moves away.  I will be here all week!  Tell your friends!  He calls after her. 

Gex left the witch's shop, barely even remembering how he made his exit.  Somehow, the cards left him in a bit of daze.  When he realizes where he is, he has meandered into a nearby plaza, where a slightly overweight pale-skinned Kelesh merchant standing under a banner stating Fine Artifacts of Ancient Osirion and More catches his eye.  Seeing that the proximal clientele have begun to skew toward rough-around-the-edges types, the merchant proclaims, I have a lot of gear useful to an adventurous sort!  Not of so spectacular an origin, most gently used, but excellent condition.  I am willing to part with these, he grabs a large crate from under the stand, one of about two dozen, and pulls out several items, for a bit below market value.  As the items emerge, Galtho gives Sadar a look and gesture clearly granting his guard leave to check it out.

*Spoiler*
Show

The crates include (all sold at 80% market value):
2 adventurers packs
2 healers tools
Climbers kit
Repair kit 
Thieves tools
2 daggers
1 shortsword
1 maul
1 heavy pick
1 dwarven waraxe
2 thunderstones
200 ft of rope
Grappling hook
2 Crowbars 
Compass
Cookware 
Hooded lantern 
Bulls eye lantern 
Mirror
Hourglass
20 chain
Water purifier 
Spyglass 
Four person tent


The man in the yellow turban picks up a ceremonial dagger, a wickedly curved kris with emeralds in the hilt, Zetath proclaims with enthusiasm, ah!  Those emeralds are fine, but only a fraction of the blades worth!  That is none other than the Talavades Dagger!  The dagger was taken from a cave containing only it and an ominous obsidian altar on the steps of Mount Talavades in the Brazen Peaks.  Aside from the altar and the dagger, there was absolutely nothing in the cave.  No signs of any animals, plants, or fungi even - utterly devoid of life.  I could bid farewell to such a fantastic piece for forty platinum.

----------


## Kirjath

Kali's demeanor immediately brightened at the merchant's words. Though the way Zetath said it was concerning, the fact that he directly knew a Pathfinder was the closest she'd gotten to making headway on her journey for days now. It was possible that asking to meet the man's wife would be improper, but she didn't have a lot of other options at the moment. Besides, he hadn't given an indication that his wife was deceased, only the look on his face was giving her pause.

Kali pretended to peruse the wares he had available while the merchant continued hawking his merchandise to the gathering crowd. She didn't have enough money left from signing away the old lumber mill to purchase any of the more useful items he was selling, and some of the prices he had offered sounded truly outrageous. Who payed in platinum for a dagger? The crowd around the stall was also dividing his attention at an increasing rate. 

"Is she the one who helped you get these artifacts?" Kali asked, wrinkling her nose as she caught the stench of the goblin dog exiting a store nearby. "Do ya think I could meet her? I've been lookin' for a Pathfinder so I can join their Society."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Faced with Paggron's impeccable if circuitous rhetoric, Gurmok's head spins for a moment. Mechanically, he takes a silver coin out of his purse and hands it over to the merchant alchemist. Then the realization dawns on him. He's been beaten at this strange game. _This is infuriating_ - he nearly bares his teeth, but catches himself. _Wait! Remember! Irateness Reveals Overconfidence, Respond Impassibly!_  He breathes deeply, his face calm again, before it splits into a wide smile.

"You are absolutely correct, my friend! If it lasts seven days each worth one seventh of a silver, then it will last a week, making its worth one silver! I am glad that we were able to come to a mutually satisfactory understanding. Thank you, dear Paggron, and I pray Irori that you will have a prosperous day!" Stowing his precious purchase into his backpack, he makes for the exit to emerge on the sun-drenched plaza.

There, he notices a number of interesting characters - two dwarves, different in clothing, skin tone and gender, but both seriously muscular. The guardsman, idly chatting with the merchant while he sharpens his weapon, but very watchful all the same. A gnome with an interesting tattoo and the look of someone who is lost in thought. And the hooded man, something unusual about him, but Gurmok isn't sure, at this distance.

But just then, the "fine artifacts" seller decides to stop quoting absurd prices, and instead to show wares that could be of interest. Gurmok approaches, and eyes a few items that could complement his gear. This product of longshank science, in particular, a fascinating device, helpful for finding directions...

*Spoiler*
Show

Buy:
1 lesser thunderstone 3gp
1 climbing kit 5sp
1 dagger 2sp
1 compass 1gp
Total 3.7gp, with 20% discount = 2gp 9sp 6cp

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar grins at the two merchants, admiring their relaxed demanours. At the nod from Galtho he slips off his barrel and approaches the antique seller and looks into the box. He eyes up the water purifier and the compass, *"Ho now. What are these ones and how much would they be?"* As he starts to offer polite barter and trading he senses a little pair of hands grabbing the compass to just buy it ad many other thing without th customary haggling, 

Turning he looks at the culprit (GUrmok) with a shake of his head, *"Not so hasty outlander, who know who may offer this fine merchant a better price for his way finder or the stones of thundering..."* He looks to a nearby stall and gestures to Gurmok and the merchant. *"Now, shall we start the haggling with some tea? My gift of course"* he offers whistling to the small boy on the tea stall to bring a pot and some cups.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

When Sadar mentions haggling, Zetath shakes his head, although anathema to Katapeshi traditions, my friend, I have no desire to quibble over coppers.  If a poor merchant I seem, it is only since a merchant I am not.  I offer a price that is more than fair here - you know it, I know it.  I have a second lesser thunderstone here, for 2 gold - 4 silver, the water purifier is 4 gold with an unused filter in place, the compass was 8 silver.  If you would like to buy the compass from the master goblin, that is between you two.  True to his word, he seems to have no desire to tolerate the customary argument to lower the price down, also unlike most merchants who slightly inflate expecting back and forth, he also is selling these clearly below market value. 

To Kali, he seems to soften a bit at her entreaty, yes, these are items Sofh has collected over the years.  I would love for you to meet her and I'm sure she would endorse you, but for that I need money.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was in a daze, and not one of the hashish good ones, he stumbled up from the table, barely managed to get out of the door, he felt like he was having an out of body experience, but he wasn't outside of his body. 

Weird.

Somehow, his little legs moved, and he found himself at a stall for Osirion goods somehow, his mind reeled as the seller tried to pawn off some old discounted goods to some of the others nearby, he waved the seller off with a hand, but watched the others as the witches words rang through his head, each card, but specifically _"the inverted moon - there is discord on the horizon"_, it had such...._weight_ to it, and he struggled under the implications, feeling like the sky was pushing down upon him. _"...there is an extreme imbalance and a reckoning coming..."_ he began to hyper ventilate, the stress of it all coming down upon him like an anvil upon his shoulders, the world began to blur, and the horizon skipped in his vision as he fell to the floor.

----------


## Kirjath

"That's awful kind of ye." Kali nodded at the merchant's reply. "But I'm afraid all I can do is offer ta buy sumthin'."

As she glanced over his wares again, she tried to pick out something cheap enough to purchase and still leave her with enough funds to last another night or two in the city. Her options were limited, and Kali especially didn't want to pick up something that she'd only pawn off later.

"I'm not sure-" she started before she caught a small figure collapse out of the corner of her eyes. Kali let out a small exclamation as she looked back and forth between the gnome and the merchant in concern. Today was definitely a strange one. Her question momentarily forgotten, she stepped carefully over to the small figure lying in the street and considered the situation.

Likely heat had gotten to the little guy and he hadn't been drinking enough water. Kali reached back and grabbed her waterskin again as she knelt down next to him. She was about to give him a small shake when another thought occurred to her: it could be a trick. Pickpockets were rampant in the city and a wounded gambit like this could give the gnome or a nearby accomplice a perfect opportunity to snatch her coin purse as she tended to him.

Kali shook her head to banish the thought, she would rather not be wrong about this sort of thing. Also, collapsing in the middle of the street was a surefire way to get trampled, so he wouldn't be a very intelligent thief if that was his plan.

"You alright?" She asked, giving the gnome a gentle prod. "Can ye hear me? I'm going ta give ye some water."
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Medicine check to see if there's anything Kali can figure out about Gex's condition. Recall Knowledge, I guess? I'm not entirely sure what this is, but I think Medicine is the appropriate roll here.
(1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Having reached the brick wall in the negotiations, Mauricio is about to excuse himself when a tattooed gnome stumbles out into the street. When the gnome drops into the street, Mauricio acts immediately. His conversation with the merchant is forgotten as he leans forward, edging his way past anyone obstructing his path. Mauricio's long fingers dart this way and that. _Check his pulse, his pupils, his breathing, his complexion..._ All while Mauricio goes about his business, he tries to maintain calm as he questions the sprawled gnome in a deep, refined voice at odds with his lanky appearance.

"Sir, are you all right? Can you hear my voice? If you can, please say something."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Medicine: (1d20+5)[*23*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Having just concluded his transaction with Sadar, Zetath gasps when Gex faints in front of him. Unsure how to react, he rushes over, fumbles for a moment, and Kali and Mauricio dash to the gnomes aid. Their combined medical prowess quickly gets the unfortunate gnome conscious and back onto his feet.  

Meanwhile, the man in the yellow turban, who callously ignored the fainting gnome, shakes the silver rod with the stone dials, he spins a few of the dials seemingly at random and presses into the top of the rod.  Suddenly, the whole area is bathed in a blinding, but momentary violet light.  A faint lavender-colored mist that smells of sewage and rotting onions lingers as your vision returns, but before you can process the scene, urgent screams drown your other senses as the area descends into pandemonium. 

The man in the yellow turban fiddling with the rod is now covered in dozens of writhing creatures.  The fist-sized things are a revolting sight.  There is little uniformity to the creatures, each is a pallid fleshy blob with one to three lamprey-like mouths, a black appendage resembling a giant spider leg with a barbed tip, most have a few black wiry tendrils, most have one or two bulbous purple tentacles, some have an orange eye or two, some have a protusion or two that somewhat resembles a humanoid finger, but with far too many joints.  The things perpetually emit a cacophonous din of screeches, yelps, clinks, chirps, and wails - but the unnerving cadence removes every vestige of familiarity from the sounds.  They roll, flop, and twitch about, using their assorted appendages to approximate some form of locomotion.  They crawl and writhe over each other and everything in the vicinity.  Where they find exposed flesh, either of the man or one another, they bite, climb, and plant their throbbing, barbed spider-like leg deep.  You witness one of the creatures split open in a burst of violet goo, and another similar creature crawls from the husk - the newcomer slowly ratcheting the corpse it emerged from into one of its three lamprey-like mouths.  The creatures are a fundamental offense to the senses, their presence makes thought difficult.  While Gurmok's years with Irori help him keep a calm center, Kharesh, despite his similar background, is driven to the brink of madness.

Joining the horde are two larger creatures, each about the height of a toddler, that stand on almost a dozen uneven and randomly arranged spiny legs that fall somewhere between crab and spider in design, however the body it hosts is a fleshy mass that appears partially melted and hosting black eyes with yellow centers and mouths arrayed with jagged shark-like teeth all haphazardously arranged around the creatures with no discernible pattern or symmetry at play.  A black mucus drips continuously from the eyes and mouths, running over the creatures to drip a slime trail in their wake.  They scuttle about on the legs, and the flesh near the various mouths stretch outward from the body to bite at whatever living thing they can.  One charges into the midst of Gurmok and Sadar, the other into Zetath and Kali.  While Zetath and Kali both manage to back away from the gnashing mucous laden teeth, Gurmok and Sadar are not so lucky.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

X1 
1: Move to N11
2: attack Kali: (1d20+9)[*17*]  Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]
3: attack Zetath: (1d20+4)[*8*]  Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

X2
1: Move to J11
2: attack Sadar: (1d20+9)[*20*]  Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]
3: attack Gurmok: (1d20+4)[*19*]  Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

Swarm
1: Damage [roll]1d6[roll] Reflex (Y) (1d20+4)[*12*] 
2: Damage [roll]1d6[roll] Reflex (Y) (1d20+4)[*23*] 
3: Maddening Display See OOC 

Welcome to combat! All PCs go now 


*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Pink - the swarm
X - the two spidery thing
Y - yellow turban
Z - Zetath 
Green (red, gray, blue) are merchant stalls, can stride through require a DC 12 Acrobatics check:  crit success: pass through as normal; success: to pass through them as difficult terrain; failure: end stride; crit fail: as failure, but fall prone.
P and E,G are all fleeing in terror.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh was busy scanning the stalls while others turned to treat a fainting bystander.  At the commotion, he turned towards the prostrate gnome and the gathering crowd.  However, before he could move forward to help, a flash of light blinded him.  Immediately afterwards, a cacophany of horrifying sounds erupted to his left, the unnatural cadence of noise sending chills down the spine of the normally calm and collected monk.  Blinking rapidly, Kharesh spun on his heels, desperately trying to clear his vision as he sought out the source of the flash.  Through his blurred vision, something skittered past him, bumping his leg as it went.  Planting his feet and assuming a solid combat stance, the dwarf lashed out rapidly - once, twice, thrice.  As he swung, he growled, "Stay back!" 

Words, especially in combat, for one typically as taciturn as Kharesh spoke volumes about how rattled the dwarf was.

_Round 1 Random - (2d2)[2][1](3) 
Action 1: adopt Mountain Stance  
Action 2: Flurry of blows, non-lethal if possible.  Att 1 - (1d20+7)[20], Damage - (1d8+4)[7] (vs Zateth), Att 2 - (1d20+2)[20], Damage - (1d8+4)[11]+1 extra (vs Zetath)
Action 3: Third attack.  Att - (1d20-3)[7], Damage - (1d8+4)[5] (vs spider thing)

Effects / Status / Conditions: Confused (1 round); Stupified 2 (10 rounds); Stance (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## BelGareth

Gex woke up to several faces helping him stand, he meekly muttered a "thank you" and then the world turned upside down. 

The blinding violet flash wasn't even the worst of it, it was the _creatures_ that appeared, they moved, and turned, and shouldn't have been, but where, and everywhere he looked, he saw one of them, their twisting and babbling stupefied him, and he found himself in a mindfog. Seeing a monstrosity before him, he tries to summon the power to daze the thing, but felt weaker than normal.

*Spoiler*
Show


2 actions: Will cast Daze Cantrip
4 mental damage and a basic Will save or be stunned for 1 round with a critical failure. DC 16 (including the -1 from stupefied)

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* Stupefied 1 (1/3)

----------


## Kirjath

Kali had just finished helping the gnome onto his feet with the aid of another stranger nearby when her vision exploded with a blinding light and her senses were filled with an even worse smell than the goblin dog from earlier. Her hands flew up to shield her eyes, but nothing prepared Kali for the horrific sound that came next. A vile, cacophonous shrieking noise that defied her comprehension and gnawed at her mind. She stumbled back in a daze as she looked around, taking the sheer carnage of the formerly peaceful market square. People everywhere were running away from the vicious looking creatures that had appeared from nowhere, and Kali almost lost her footing trying to scramble away from one of the larger monstrosities that charged her.

Its jaws snapped shut where her leg had been only a moment ago, and Kali swore loudly as she yanked a large axe from her pack and placed it between the creature and herself. She could barely make out the gnome chanting something next to her, and she could feel the breeze from a flurry of motion near the merchant, but Kali's eyes were focused entirely on the monster currently trying to get the taste of some of her extremities.

What _was_ that thing? Its body made no natural sense, and the horrid sound was keeping her from focusing. It was like there was a fog in Kali's mind, and she couldn't quite make sense of the situation unfolding around her. Another toothy snap from the monster caused Kali to reel back and ready a swing.

Whatever it was, she was sure being eaten by it would be a remarkably unpleasant experience. With a roar, Kali brought her axe crashing down towards the creature's hide.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1:Draw Weapon
Action 2: Hunt Prey (X1 creature)
Free Action: Recall Knowledge (1d20)[*10*] (Add either a +6 if it's covered by Nature, or a +1 if it's Occultism or Arcana; this includes the -1) 
Action 3: Strike ((1d20+6)[*19*] to hit, (1d12+3)[*10*] damage)


*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18 (19 vs X1 creature)
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs: Stupefied 1 (1/5 rounds)

----------


## Prehysterical

It seems no sooner than the gnome is back up before complete chaos erupts. Mauricio only catches a glimpse of the customer experimenting with the relic before indescribable horrors erupt with a smell as cacophonous as their noise. His mind reels as the world turns on its ear in the streets of Katapesh. "What in the _world_?!" Even with his senses dulled by overstimulation and horror, the analytical portion of Mauricio's mind tries to evaluate the strange creatures for clues to their identity. When one rushes forward and attacks the merchant guard, Mauricio pulls forth his dagger and tries to sink its point into the abomination.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Actions: Recall Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+4)[*7*]
Interact to draw his dagger
Attack X1: (1d20+4)[*13*] (Mauricio is flanking because of Kharesh, so the creature is flat-footed)
Damage: (1d4)[*3*] piercing

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7 (+6 currently)
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd
Status: Stupefied 1, 1 round remaining

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadr is confused ad bewildered, the tiny alien things horrific beyond imagining although as one stabs a spiny leg into into his flesh he snaps out of it. With a cry and a warning of *"Get back you fools"* to the nearby shoppers he swings his sword down on the one by his leg the blade spinning easily in his hand as he swings and slices at it with a second fast attack


_
Power Attack (1d20+9)[22] dam (2d10+4)[14]
Attack (1d20+1)[10] dam (1d10+6)[14]

_


Sadar
HPs 14/19
Saves +6/7/4 Per +6 
AC 18

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok's astonishment at the sudden turn of events doesn't last. _Being threatened by a multi-legged, hungry-mouthed horror will do wonders' to one's reflexes,_ his brain idly reflects while his body jumps into action. With amazing alacrity, he mounts Zen, who was just behind him, busy trying to grab and eat some crawling insect in the street.

Once on top of his loyal friend, he considers his situation. Having expected just a day of shopping, he has no armor, and no weapon in hand. _This big guardsman here, he looks quite able. Logically, it would be a good idea to keep him alive as long as possible._ In his own language, the goblin begins to chant a plea for Irori's help.

"Devant ce monstre aberrant
Se trouve un commode garde
Mais Irori le défend
Pour qu'il me sauvegarde!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Action #1 Mount Zen, who is located in H12.
Action #2/3 cast Forbidding Ward. Sadar gains a +1 status bonus to Armor Class and saving throws against X2's attacks, spells, and other effects.

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 12; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 7/15

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zetath narrowly evades the spidery monstrosity, only for Kharesh to punch him in the face.  The first strike brings a look of confusion and pain, the second a look of terror, hes gone mad! The merchant screams before he flees.  His path follows the boy who was serving tea psat Sadar and Gurmok.  Some distance away though, he stops, drinks a red potion and turns back to face the battle.

Gex tries to connect mentally with the creature, but it is unlike anything hes ever experienced.  It is as if whatever intelligence is there is so utterly alien that its mind works in a different plane than his.  Still, he thinks he _could_ affect the creature slightly, just not this time.  Kali has more luck, her axe lands hard into the body of the creature, drawing back mucus and a violet viscera.  Maurico has no luck, however.  Both dwarf and grimspawn are dismayed to note that they havent the faintest idea what these monstrosities before them are.

Sadars falchion completely severs one the legs of the other creature, and Gurmok mounts Zen, and augments Sadars defenses.   The man in the yellow turban runs past them.  He still has dozens of those things on him, slowly falling off as he moves.  The creatures follow, but then settle around Sadar, Gurmok, and Zen.  Their cacophony continues as they grasp, bite, and stab at Sadar, Gurmok and Zen with their legs. 

The two spiders each rise up on a few of their legs, wave the others in the air, throwing gray mucus about.  The mucus is either the source of the noxious rotting garbage smell, or has fully absorbed it.  The two then proceed to to attack the warriors that wounded them the most, Kali and Sadar.   While Kali avoids injury, Sadar is not so lucky.  Although were it not for Gurmok's blessing, it could have been even worse.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

X1 
1-2:  Revolting Display (OOC)
3:  Attack (Kali) (1d20+9)[*17*] (1d6+2)[*3*]

X2 
1-2:  Revolting Display (OOC)
3:  Attack (Sadar) (1d20+9)[*28*] (1d6+2)[*6*]

Swarm:
1: Maddening display (all immune)
2: Move
3: Bites (basic reflex save DC 18) for 1d6 damage vs Zen, Gurmok and Sadar

*Spoiler: Conditions*
Show

Stupified
Sickened
Stunned

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Pink - the swarm
X - the two spidery things
Y - yellow turban
Z - Zetath 
Green (red, gray, blue) are merchant stalls, can stride through require a DC 12 Acrobatics check:  crit success: pass through as normal; success: to pass through them as difficult terrain; failure: end stride; crit fail: as failure, but fall prone.
P and E,G are all fleeing in terror.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex is spattered with the sewage smelling mucous from these....things, he feels the need to vomit, and indeed, a small amount comes up into his mouth, which he spits out contemptuously, struggling to move, he can't recall the last time he felt like this, but he knew _something_ had to be done, he moves around the abberation, and then casts another spell, this time, one of his favorites.

_Let them avoid this_ he thinks to himself.  

*Spoiler*
Show


1 action: step to O11
2 actions: cast Grim Tendrils
30ft line starting at N11 and through I11
*Negative Energy* - (2d4)[*3*] & 1 persistent bleed damage to living creatures
Fort save DC 15 (including both sickened and stupefied)
Critical Success The creature is unaffected.Success The creature takes half the negative damage and no persistent bleed damage.Failure The creature takes full damage.Critical Failure The creature takes double negative damage and double persistent bleed damage.

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* Stupefied 1 (2/3), sickened 1

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh felt the resounding thud associated with pushing someone.  In the chaos and swirling images, there was no way to be positive what (or who) he had struck, but it was moot - some of the fog in his brain was lifting, and he could see again.  While he still felt fuzzy, at least he could see a clear target in front of him.  Prepared to get back into the conflict, a wave of foul stench washed over him, and his stomach roiled in protest, almost emptying the meager contents from his earlier snack.  He considered for a moment, then turned his head and tried to clear the sick with a giant heave.  

Once his attempt was complete, Kharesh leaned in and struck out with three rapid strikes from his stance.   He normally would have spent more time trying to understand what was going in, but given the horror of the situation, there wasn't much time for chatting through the problem.  These things not only looked evil, they _felt_ wrong.  
_Round 2 Confusion is gone, but Sickened is active for a round, and stupefied will continue for just under a minute
Action 1: Retch and try to clear sickened for this round: Fort vs DC17 - (1d20+6)[23]
Action 2: Flurry of blows vs X1 Attack 1 - (1d20+6)[14], Damage - (1d8+4)[12]; Attack 2 - (1d20+1)[3], Damage - (1d8+4)[8]
Action 3: Take cover, using the stall in N10 (+4 AC?).  

EDIT: If the sickened condition is gone, add +1 to both attack rolls.

Effects / Status / Conditions: Sickened 1 (-1 to all checks/DCs, 1 round); Stupefied 2 (-2 on Int/Wis/Cha checks/DCs, 10 rnds); Stance (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 (+5) Per +5 / Move 20 (15')
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Kirjath

Kali had barely wrenched her axe free of the creature's hide when it lunged at her again. Sharp teeth and spindly legs tried to tear at her while she did her level best to fend it off with the haft of her axe. She could hear the sharp sound of claws tearing at the metal on her breastplate and punching holes in her cloak, but the vile mucus dripping from the creature itself was the worst part. It flung itself about, and Kali barely managed to push the creature off of her again. Briefly thwarted, it reared back and flung a glob of mucus that struck her square in the face.

The stench was truly overwhelming. Kali fought to stay on her feet as the bile rose in her throat and the waves of nausea overpowered her. She placed a hand on her knee to steady herself, but it was too late. Kali gagged before succumbing to a fit of coughing and heaving as her stomach tried to expel that morning's breakfasts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Stunned
Action 2: Retch (1d20+7)[*12*]
Action 3: Retch (1d20+7)[*19*]

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18 (19 vs X1 creature)
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs: Stupefied 1 (2/5 rounds), Sickened 2

----------


## Prehysterical

Confronted by such alien physiology, Mauricio hesitates and misses. His concentration is further tested by the horrible grey mucus. "Oh, by Lady Death," he swears. Still, Mauricio is heartened by the sight of one of the creatures being felled. Turning around, Mauricio sees the guard being savaged by the other creature. Moving up directly behind the foul creature, Mauricio looks for an opening...

_There. Right there._
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Actions: Stride to get behind X2, providing flanking for Sadar
Devise a Stratagem (See OOC)
Dagger attack is bumped up to a critical hit
Dagger damage: (1d4)[*3*] x 2 for a total of *6* Piercing damage
Precision damage: (1d6)[*2*]

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17 (16)
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 (+3)
*Ref:* +6 (+5)
*Will:* +7 (+5 currently)
*Perception:* +7 (+6)
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd
Status: Stupefied 1, Sickened 1, last round for both

----------


## SanguinePenguin

As Kali gags, Gex lashes the two creatures and Sadar with his magical necrotic tendrils.  Then Kharesh lands a powerful fist into one of their backs.  After the loud crunch that follows, the thing collapses to the dirt and ceases all movement.  

Mauricio takes a moment to study the other creature, then, with a calculated attack, thrusts his dagger into a clear weakness in its amorphous form.  After the blow, three of its legs fall out with a gush of violet goo, and it too collapses motionless.

*Spoiler*
Show

 X1 and X2 are down 
Sadar can use his reaction to AoO the swarm when it moved through squares he threatened.

Waiting on Sadar and Gurmok

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar grimaces as h clawed by a barbed leg again and then the swarm of worms and other wretched things is atop of him. he swings the falchion ins great sweeps trying to remove the vile beasts and and then as the tendrils of weird magic obliterate the dog sized creature he stumbles east towards the other strangers fighting these weird monsters. A trail of blood behind him as he seeks to push through the pain of dozens of minor wounds


AoO (1d20+9)[*12*] dam (1d10+4)[*7*]
Attack 1 (1d20+9)[*19*] dam (1d10+4)[*9*]
Attack 2 (1d20+4)[*18*] dam (1d10+5)[*9*]
Stride to M11

Sadar
HPs 5/19
Saves +6/7/4 Per +6
AC 18

----------


## Gwynfrid

The crawling army of tiny horrors is terrifying enough, but their bites are the worst, both for Zen and his rider. Still, Gurmok has to thank Irori for his good fortune: Today's marketplace customers just happen to have remarkable reflexes and skill at arms! The two largest threats fall, and the robed guard wisely moves away from the worst of the swarm. The obvious course of action is to get away as well - Zen doesn't need to be asked twice. From his slightly safer position, Gurmok takes stock of the situation. _Looks like this really hurts, the blessing of Irori is well warranted in this case..._

"Irori, bénis ce camarade
Certes, je ne le connais nullement
Mais contre ces horreurs il me garde,
Donc je le veux conserver vivant..."

From his pointed finger, a ray of greenish light strikes the bleeding guard, easing the pain and closing many of his wounds.

*Spoiler*
Show

EDIT I forgot to add the effect of sickened. This doesn't change the outcome.

Damage from swarm:
Gurmok: Refl DC18 (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d6)[*4*] - ouch, crit fail
Zen: Refl DC18 (1d20+8)[*20*] damage (1d6)[*6*] (was in fact rolled in OOC)

Action #1 Command Zen, who uses his Juke reaction to Step to G11, then Strides 40ft to M9.
Action #2/3 Cast Heal on Sadar (1d8+8)[*12*]

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Speed 25
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 11; Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +7 (includes sickened 1 condition)
HP 4/15

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
Speed 40
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 14/17

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With the two larger creatures down, Sadar chops into the horde.  While his first swing is ineffective at best, his next two connect and prove rather successful.  His falchion is able to slice through the bulbous bodies and writhing limbs with relative ease, and he sprays a smattering of violet goo all over the stalls, plaza, and nearby people.  He then retreats to a safer area.  Gurmok and Zen also retreat behind the stalls before healing the warrior.  Zetath rushes after him and hovers nearby.

Meanwhile, the man in the yellow turban starts to shriek as one of the horrifying creature from the horde bursts from out of his thigh, tendrils and bulbous body abruptly leaping from a gap in his flesh it had carved out.  The nascent blobby mass scrambles over to rejoin the horde as the man in the yellow turban collapses to the street bleeding.  After his own encounter with the horde, Gurmok can feel something starting to wriggle under his own skin on his abdomen.  He sees a spot on Zen's side where a lot of unnatural movement is starting to happen, but a violet fleshy egg pops out of the wound and starts to shrivel on the nearby ground. 

As the highest nearby concertation of warm bodies is in the packed corridor where people are still pushing to flee from the plaza and into the overcrowded street, the horde moves there.  Screams come from the crowd as the creatures begin to attack the market goers.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

First, some accounting for Gurmok/Zen.  After our Discord discussion, I had rolled the reflex / damage OOC.  He took 3, Zen took 3.  However, in the first round, Gurmok took 8 damage from X2.  This should have him at 4/15.

Yellow hat damage: (1d6)[*5*]

Gurmok Fort (DC18) (1d20+4)[*12*]
Zen Fort (DC18) (1d20+8)[*27*]

*Action 1 Remove egg*: a DC 13 medicine check can remove the implanted egg which will otherwise hatch next round (dealing 1d6 damage).

Swarm:
1: Move 20' to F-G13-14
2: Bites (basic reflex save DC 18) for 1d6 damage vs B, P1, P2
3: Bites (basic reflex save DC 18) for 1d6 damage vs B, P1, P2

Reflex DC 18 (1d6)[*4*]
*B* - (1d20+7)[*14*] 4
*P1* - (1d20+3)[*18*] 2
*P2* - (1d20+3)[*10*] 4

Reflex DC 18 (1d6)[*3*]
*B* - (1d20+7)[*25*] 1
*P1* - (1d20+3)[*15*] 3
*P2* - (1d20+3)[*16*] 3


*Spoiler: Conditions*
Show

Stupified
Sickened

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Pink - the swarm
B - the tea service boy
Y - yellow turban (dying)
Z - Zetath 
G - Galtho
E - Erthin
P - are people from the market
Green (red, gray, blue) are merchant stalls, can stride through require a DC 12 Acrobatics check:  crit success: pass through as normal; success: to pass through them as difficult terrain; failure: end stride; crit fail: as failure, but fall prone.
P, B, E,G are all fleeing in terror.

----------


## BelGareth

Seeing the monsters fall, he frowns, and then smiles and laughs as he realizes they actually managed to get through this living hell. 

Still feeling terrible, he vomits, once, and then twice, the noodles he ate earlier coming out like small worms, not making things any better...

Wiping his face of vomit, he kooks around "Should we....go deal with that swarm?" he says meekly, as if he wasn't actually sure. 

*Spoiler*
Show


1st action: (1d20+4)[*6*] vs dc 17
2nd action: (1d20+4)[*23*] vs dc 17
3rd action: Talk


Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* Stupefied 1 (3/3)

----------


## Prehysterical

It's almost as if the creature's death soothes both Mauricio's gut and his mind. He stands there for a moment, his thin lips pursed tightly over his teeth and his dagger dripping with foul ichor. There is still so much going on with the yellow-turbaned man screaming in agony and the swarm assaulting the other market-goers. In response to Gex's question, Mauricio's voice is firm but worried. "If we don't kill them here, and they spread through those people, they will become a plague upon all of Katapesh!" He hurries over toward the fallen man, fumbling for his tools.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Actions: Double Stride to end up next to Yellow Turban. Will attempt to Administer First Aid next turn.

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok's mind reels, the effect of both the blood loss and the terror he just witnessed. On top of his disgusting giant rodent (Zen, currently stomping furiously to squish one last purple tentacle and licking the resulting juice), he feels queasy, puts a hand on his belly. It's there, the writhing egg about to erupt into the open! He nearly loses it, both physically and mentally... On the point of breaking, he remembers Garrogar. _When you're about to give up, to let everything go, that's exactly when to pray for Irori's courage. The moment of truth is now!_ The old master's lessons never seemed as relevant as they do now.

The blue-skinned goblin closes his eyes. _Inner Restful Orison Repairs Ineptitude!_

And begins to cast.

"À la perfection j'aspire
À apaiser mon esprit
Avec le maître je respire
Pour oublier mes ennuis."

He opens his eyes, and the rising madness in them seems to have abated, a little. One hand on his heart and on the symbol of his god, the other spread out horizontally, pefectly still, at eye level, he calls out:

"Être parfait, c'est bien joli
Mais j'en ai pris plein la tête
Irori, c'est toi qui me guéris
Sinon c'est la fin de ton prêtre!"

... And the greenish light washes over his wounds, closing them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Action #1 Cast Perfected Mind to try and remove the Revolting Display effect. New Will save DC17 (1d20+7)[*12*]
Action #2/3 cast Heal on self (1d8+8)[*16*]

Status (will edit depending on outcome) 

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Condition: sickened 1
Speed 25
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 11; Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +7 (includes sickened 1 condition)
HP 15/15

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Condition: none
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
Speed 40
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 14/17

----------


## Kirjath

Kali spat on the ground one last time as the waves of nausea lessened. She could see the nearest monster fall mercifully still after that last blow, and Kali could only muster a weak nod of gratitude to the dwarf she had previously thought of as an ax-crazed miscreant. The gnome standing next to her looked to have taken the monster's vile secretions just about as well as she had, which lessened her embarrassment somewhat, but everyone else nearby seemed to be ok. Even more surprising, the goblin riding a smelly rodent was going around healing people. Katepesh was a truly strange place.

There was no time to gather herself though, as the thin man from across the street jumped into action. Her stomach churned again as she saw eggs begin to emerge from the victims of the swarming creatures. This was all unlike anything Kali had ever seen before.

"He's right, call the guards!" Kali responded to the weary gnome next to her as she took off down the street. She wasn't sure how any of them could deal with the swarm, but maybe they could at least save some people before the city guards got there.

Her stomach still felt the sharp pangs of sickness and her throat was still burning from the coughing fit, but Kali could hear fresh screams erupting from down the street. It was a horrible wailing sound, difficult to hear over the ringing in her ears from the screeching monsters, but it was there. With a grunt, Kali ran as fast as her short legs could carry her and rounded the corner to yet another scene of horror.

"Oh gods!" was the only thing Kali could exclaim as she witnessed the carnage that unfolded before her. Men, women, and children were all being savagely bitten by the tiny creatures. No doubt many had new eggs being planted in them as she stood momentarily stunned. The nausea she felt earlier threatened to overpower her again, but Kali had no time to waste anymore. The only person she could reach without jumping into the swarm itself seemed to be a boy she'd seen near some of the market stalls she'd passed earlier that day.

"It'll be ok lad," Kali tried to say as calmly as she could manage. Whether it was more to calm the boy or herself down was unclear. "I'll get you out of there!"

She reached out a hand to swat desperately at the aberrations crawling all over him, images of the egg erupting from the man in the colorful turban swimming through her head.

"What the devil are these things!" Kali cursed loudly. "I don't see an end ta them!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action 1: Stride
Action 2: Stride (This should allow Kali to reach a square next to B, though maybe not if she can't move through Sadar's space)
Free Action: Release (Not holding the great axe with two hands anymore, leaving one hand free)
Action 3: Medicine check to remove any eggs on B (1d20+4)[*10*] vs DC 13 (this includes the -1 from Sickened, I assume the -1 from Stupefied doesn't stack since they're both status penalties. If this isn't true, this number should be an additional -1)

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18 (19 vs X1 creature)
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs: Stupefied 1 (3/5 rounds), Sickened 1

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Wiping his mouth with a massive arm, Kharesh turned to follow the swarm of creatures rolling towards the main section of the market.  A glance at several people nearby showed the evolving threat - eggs that these horrid creature seemed to be laying in the victims.  To the exchanges, Kharesh grunted aloud, "Safeguard the bystanders!"  Then he rushed to the other side of the line of stalls, one hand resting on a small cart to vault over the sickness to the side.  As he landed and hustled along the line of stalls, the monk felt his limbs free from the Stance of the Rooted Mountain.  Running parallel to the wall, he pulled free a stoppered vial fill with a volatile liquid.  Rounding the end of the row, Kharesh held up the vial and called out, "Move those people!"
_Round 3
Action 1: Stride 20' around the 'back' of the stalls (N9-M9-L9-K9)
Action 2: Stride 20' to the corner of the row (J9-I9-H9-G9)
Action 3: Draw the alchemist vial out  

Setting up to attack the swarm with an aoe fire bomb

Effects / Status / Conditions: Stupefied 2 (-2 on Int/Wis/Cha checks/DCs, 9 rnds); Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar comes staggering back into the fray. A grumbled, *"My thanks my small friend"* to Gurmock as the goblin touches him healing wounds from the dozens of small bites. He chases down the swarm swinging hard seeking to hack down as many as possible. A bellowed *"Clear the streets you fools;"*

_Stride to H12
Power attack (1d20+9)[13] dam (2d10+4)[21]

Sadar
HPs 17/19
Saves +6/7/4 Per +6
AC 18 +1 conditional
_

----------


## SanguinePenguin

While Gex vomits and Gurmok heals himself, Mauricio rushes to the side of the unconscious man in the yellow turban.  Kali and Sadar rush forward to the swarm, as does Kharesh, drawing a bomb as he goes.  Sadar levels a powerful blow, but aside from severing a few stray tendrils, he fails to connect with the swing.  Kali tries to remove the egg from the boy, but she can't reason with him through his panic to stop flailing wildly.

Bodies pack more forcefully into the street, as the screams intensivefy, while the boy and the two others covered in the creatures flee as fast as they can back into the plaza and away from the horde.  The swarm of creatures begins to move deeper into the street, screaming and wailing in their eerie cadence.  Sadar seizes the opportunity, and swings his falchion low and through the bulk of the remaining creatures.  Purple goo splatters everywhere and the horde is reduced to about a dozen moving creatures, most of which are trampled underfoot as they attempt to work their way into the frenzied crowd.  While the battle began in a abrupt and terrifying blast of confusion, its end is a slow and melancholy ebb of confusion.  What was moments before a true threat is quickly reduced to a few horrifying, but rather small creatures, some eggs, which hatch into more small creatures that are quickly killed, some truly horrendous odors from the foul spidery corpses, and some wounded people.

With the threat gone, people stop crushing each other to get out of the plaza in terror and start to help one another.  Mauricio stabilizes the man in the yellow turban, and the other injured people receive some first aid from others. Though not as dangerous as they were en masse, the scattered remaining vile creatures and their purple leathery eggs represent smaller dangers, certainly unfit for the market.  The application of weapons or medical talents make short work of these issues though.  Only a few moments after these dangers are removed, a squadron of the Zephyr Guard finally pushes their way through the crowded street and into the plaza with a daunting 14 ft tall Aluum golem in tow.

Their leader surveys the scene, deems you and Zetath, who stays close by, persons of interest, likely due to the thick coating of purple goo draping most of you, then sends her underlings to question other members of the crowd.  The Vudrani woman who approaches you is tall, very broad-shouldered, and powerfully built, with her weapons sheathed and helmet in one hand.  Around her neck, she wears one of the famed items, a pendant with a block of faintly glowing amber, that controls the massive golem acting as her shadow.  She has long black hair, thick eyebrows, a rigid jawline, and an aquiline nose.  She also bears the irate and despondent expression of a woman just realizing that her day is about to devolve into more paperwork than she thought possible.  "Sergeant Tuthani," she curtly introduces herself, "now, what in the nine hells am I looking at here?"

----------


## BelGareth

Suddenly, Gex felt better, however, he was still covered in vile....goop, of weird colors, he didn't even look at it too closely, he instantly began casting a simple spell to remove it from his body. As his clothes and body are being cleaned by...invisible threads of magic, he listens to the sergeant. 

"Well, the yellow turbaned man over there" he points in the general direction "activated a staff of some kind, and BOOM! These twice damned abominations appeared and assaulted people, I would suggest you inspect that vendors crafts for other unknown devices, or perhaps where that staff came from? But we" he says pointing the goop covered group "managed to fend them off, the real hero's are they" he says

After thinking for a moment, a light bulb goes off.

"I believe, these things could be qlippoth, the primordial denizens of the abyss. I also think they were not summoned, but actually brought here, since their corpses are sticking around."

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast's Prestidigitation to clean his garments and body. (but no one else, unless asked)
*Diplomacy* - (1d20+7)[*23*]

to ID or know anything about what happened?
*Arcana* - (1d20+1)[*17*]
*Occultism* - (1d20+4)[*20*]

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh put away the vial when it became apparent there was no good way to only burn the swarm.  However, it was simple enough to assist in destroying the straggling creatures, while assisting any hosts that were victims of egg implants.  After several minutes of disgusting work, it seemed they finally ended the threat. 
 Walking over, he joined the others, wiping any ooze or ichor off his arms and chest as he approached.  Before he could ask anything, the guards finally showed up, with the leader of the contingent approaching the small group of strangers that had jumped into action at the sign of danger.  "Sergeant Tuthani. 
 Now, what in the nine hells am I looking at here?"

Kharesh glanced around and said simply, "Chaos."  The fainting gnome went on to describe what had happened, to which Kharesh simply nodded.  As discussions turned to extra-dimensional beings, he stood and listened, having no expertise to offer an informed opinion.  However, one thing did bother the dwarf elicited a direct comment.  "Check all the patrons.  One missed egg could be disastrous."
_Nothing much at this point ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sergeant Tuthani listens to Kharesh and Gex, withdraws a parchment and quill from a scroll case and begins to jot down some notes using her helmet as a writing surface.  "Thank you all for your aid to the city in dispatching these things.  Brought here?  That's interesting.  I have no idea what a clip-off is though.  Thank you for the suggestion about the eggs.  We'll be thorough."

Zetath interjects, "that can't be.  The rod is _not_ magic.  It has been in my possession for over a decade.  Most of my items are not, barring some fairly mundane things.  The man must have done something.  He had been hanging around my stand for a long time before this happened.  He didn't buy anything or move on."

Tuthani's brow furrows at this.  She holds up a finger implying for you to wait, and steps toward one her underlings.  Her path to the man takes her past one of the fetid spidery corpses.  Whether the breeze shifts or something else, she suddenly flails as the stench hits her nostrils, then keels over, retching.  After a moment of collecting herself, she continues her path to other man, who nods at her words and does some thing near Zetath's stand.  After a little while, says some things to her, she points emphatically at the rod still laying where the man in the yellow turban dropped it.  He nods and says something back.  She jots a few more notes.
*Spoiler*
Show

Any who can cast or are trained in arcana would recognize the guard as having detected magic


Sergeant Tuthani returns - the long way around this time.  "What you say checks out and the rod is apparently not magic."  She looks nearby to where the man in the yellow turban still lies, unconscious.  She shakes her head, "we'll bring him in for questioning, I guess.  Is there anything more you can tell us?"

----------


## BelGareth

Gex frowns, "there are ways to mask a magical aura, I would treat that staff with the utmost care and have it inspected a little more through than a simple cantrip." he looks to everyone else, finally realizing they were still covered in the gruesome goop "Does anyone else need help cleaning?" he asks earnestly.

If the sergeant isn't interested: "Well, I'll take the staff then, how much?" he asks the seller.

*Spoiler*
Show


Offering Prestidigation, if not, he'll clean up any remaining in the area.

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh glanced around the market, peering at the man, then to the others.  After a moment, something else tickled at his memory and he added his comments. 
"Two things.  First, this gnome fainted before the chaos.  Second, the man did something with the rod and called the chaos.  But it covered him as well." 

Ending abruptly, Kharesh stood there silently, if a little awkwardly for everyone else, staring at the sergeant.  
_So maybe it sounds bad when you say it like that ... but it was kind of weird, and none of us really knows the other.

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar had offered the guards and in particular the golem controlling sergeant and low and repsectful bow before he slowly cleaned the goop off his blade and sheathed it carefully (and very much non threateningly) in the log sheath at his waist. As the Sergeant asks about he lets the other would be heroes answer and adds only *"I know not of where these things came from, only that they appeared from thin air and immediately went to attack all here. We are lucky to have survived"*

As the rod is collected and inspected he looks at the small goblin and offers a bow. *"My thanks for the salve on my wounds. I would buy a dinner and drinks, a way of saying "my thanks" if you will permit it?"*


_Sadar
HPs 17/19
Saves +6/7/4 Per +6
AC 18 +1 conditional_

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio only lets out a sigh of relief when he knows that the yellow-turbaned shopper is stable. By this point, his fingers are covered in blood and ichor from treating the man's wounds. Thankfully, it seems like others are helping the survivors of the attack. He frowns as the Zephyr Guard show up. _Wonderful... Too late to help, but just early enough to suspect us._ Contrary to Mauricio's expectations, the sergeant seems inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt. Since he hadn't been paying much attention to the other stalls, Mauricio hears Gex's testimony with curiosity. _How could such a devise transplant these creatures and not merely summon them?_ Since the others seem to have everything under control, Mauricio leaves behind his patient and picks the rod up off the ground to examine it... carefully. Perhaps the eye could reveal what magic could not.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Actions: Pursuing a Lead on the rod.
Perception: (1d20+8)[*12*]

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Kirjath

Kali leaned heavily on a nearby stall to steady herself. That the fight was over was such a relief that she couldn't even muster up the effort to try and defend herself against the sergeant's suspicions. Even if she'd wanted to, the stench of the mucus still coating her was almost enough to make her throw up again. Kali tried retching as quietly as possible while the others explained the ordeal to the city guards. It was a truly horrible ichor, but she was loathe to use what was left of her water to try and wash it off.

She needed to do something though. Kali noted with some jealousy the ease with which the gnome cleaned himself off, but he was at least generous enough to offer this service openly. With a grunt, she shuffled over to the gnome and gave him a weak smile. 

"D'you mind using that fancy magic on me?" She asked, stifling another gag. If she talked too much, Kali was afraid she'd give the gnome another mess to clean up. "This stinks worse than a gnoll's fart."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+7)[*27*] Fort vs 17 DC save to clear the Sickened condition

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs: Sickened 1

----------


## SanguinePenguin

"Fainted?  Was this related to the incident?"  The prospect clearly seemed a stretch to the sergeant, but she wanted to be thorough.  

The sergeant confers with her subordinates, who have concluded their own questionings.  Once she notices Mauricio examining the item, she shouts at him, "hey!  Put that down!  The gnome is right - we'll be taking that until it's deemed safe!"  After the outburst though, she says to Zetath, "this was a significant market disruption, but after the accounts of those nearby, I dont believe it was intentional, malicious, or egregiously negligent on your part.  I'll say as much in my report, and I see no reason to hold you.  As for the rest of you, from what I understand your presence was vital to keeping this situation from ballooning out of control.  No one died and even injuries were relatively minor, so thank you again.  I'll put in a request for a commendation," she holds up a hand and tips her head indicated to pause, "now, before you get too excited, it won't be much at all, probably just a few coins and maybe a terse letter, if it gets approved.  It helps encourage people to act beneficiently when they can though.  Please give me your names, and you can check in at the Lower City barracks in a day or two," she awaits your introductions, quill at the ready.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio was able to examine it long enough to activate Pursue a Lead.

Might also be a good moment to introduce yourselves to each other.

----------


## Prehysterical

When the sergeant begins barking orders at him, Mauricio frowns but complies. He makes sure to set the rod down gently so as not to cause another incident. At least he has had a decent look at the artifact to commit its details to his memory. Despite the sergeant's temperance of expectations, the commendation would come as a pleasant surprise. More than anything, a budding medical professional needs solid referrals to advocate for his skills.

Taking out a handkerchief, Mauricio does what he can to wipe the filth from his hands. "Mauricio Averni, layman doctor," he informs Tuthani with back straight and chin held high.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## DrK

Sadar Al'Hamar

Sadar offers another low bow to the guards and then gives his name. *"I am Sadar Al'Hamar, a lowly merchant guard"* he adds. As the Sergeant grabs the rod he shrugs and looks at the ichor splattered fellow warriors. *"I suspect this corner of the market will be closed for the day. Can I give my fellow warriors some date wine and we can speaks of the day?"* he offers looking towards the book stand to see if his merchant is still there.

----------


## Kirjath

Kali wiped some of the ichor off with a grimace. "Kali of clan Ashmane." was her terse reply to the sergeant. The nausea was finally starting to dissipate, though the mention of a monetary reward gave her ideas of finding a nice inn and taking a long bath once the day was over. A nice ale wouldn't go amiss either, though the wine Sadar offered was an acceptable substitute.

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## BelGareth

"Er no..." he responds to the sergeant slightly embarrassed, "...that was not related."

Gex nods and smiles at Kali "Of course!" he says cheerfully and begins his ministrations. Once done, he bows to everyone "I am Gex Daelfagnim and some wine would be an excellent distraction."

*Spoiler*
Show


Offering Prestidigitation, if not, he'll clean up any remaining in the area.

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

To the Sergeant's question about the relevancy of the gnome's fainting, Kharesh shrugged.  The woman had asked if there were other factors and he shared them ... he was not a detective, nor expert on what was required to bring creatures from another dimension into this reality.  He was a simple wanderer seeking to harden himself against the anvil of the world; the events of today simply demonstrated several areas for improvement or work.  

When asked for his name, he replied simply "Kharesh Hammerfist."  When the others suggested gathering for a drink and the gnome offered to clean them up, he accepted the invitation and offer with a curt nod.
_Ready to move on ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok dismounts, and goes to help with stamping out the rest of the little horrors. Relieved at the arrival of the authorities, he responds to all questions diligently and precisely, and introduces himself: 

"My name is Gurmok, humble disciple of the Master of Masters and a traveler from distant lands. I was here for shopping purposes, and looking for possible employment in the Bazaar. I am grateful to Irori that I was in a position to provide some help."

As Sadar offers him an invitation to dinner, he bows stiffly, and answers in a very formal tone. "Sir, you are most welcome. Please, do not consider yourself in my debt. Your sword saved a number of lives today, including possibly my own. If the power of Irori was able to help you in that regard, my application of it was only my duty.

That being said, I am honored by your invitation, and I will gladly accept it. I am Gurmok, and delighted to make your acquaintance."

He introduces himself to the other heroes of the day in the same polite fashion, and happily accepts Gex's offer of cleaning magics. "Sir, I am most grateful. Cleanliness and orderliness of clothes is a most precious thing to preserve, and your power brings much appreciated efficiency to the task!" Even after the cantrip's effect has dealt with the goop and blood on him with apparent thoroughness, he takes time to verify every piece of clothing with great diligence, brushing off near-invisible smears here and there.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Tuthani diligently records the names, but laughs a bit at Sadars suggestion this area of the market will be closed for the day, "this is Katapesh!  The street sweepers guild has already been contacted and this plaza should be cleaned up within the hour," glancing over at the noxious spidery carcass, she adds, "...hopefully.  That said, it is likely many of the merchants will go home for the day, after their ordeal. You do not need my permission to celebrate, and I suspect if any merchant were to complain, the others would run them out of town."  She removes two pieces of parchment and a quill from a small scroll case in her belt and begins to write something.  

Galtho approaches Sadar, and shakes his hand, placing the promised eight silver in them.  "Youve my gratitude and my coin for the days work.  Im going home for the rest of the day, but you saved my life today - so do go celebrate.  And thank you."  The merchant begins to pack away his cart, discarding anything smeared with violet goo.

Tuthani returns and hands Zetath one of the papers and says bluntly, "this is your lot number.  All of your goods will be at that repository.  After they have been deemed safe, you can pick them up.  Should take a week or so."  Her guards begin to grab the items on his stand and the crates and load them up onto the Aluum golem.

Even when attacked by the foul spider horror, and even when Kharesh punched him hard in the face - twice, Zetath seemed more calm than he does in this moment.  He screams frantically in a wide-eyed mad panic, "NO!!! No, not my goods?  No!  You must let me sell! I HAVE TO SELL!!!  I own nothing else to sell!" He grasps pleadingly at the sergeant, who smacks away his hands.  "Please!  Dont take my goods!  Dont take them!!!"

Tuthani bellows with a fierce tone, "I will reconsider arresting you if you dont stop this nonsense!"  The reproach seems sufficient to shunt Zetath into the throes of silent despair.  The sergeant curtly thanks you for your time and departs with her squadron, the golem, the unconscious man in the yellow turban, and Zetaths goods.

Zetath clutches his parchment, drops to his knees, and sobs.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

The response from the merchant is interesting to Kharesh, but perhaps he would be similarly distraught if someone said he could no longer pursue a life of martial perfection.  However, he was fairly certain he would not exhibit such an emotional outburst.  That being said, he wasn't sure how to engage with the man, having little by frame of reference to commiserate.  As he looked at Zetath, he noticed the bruising on the man, and he glanced down at his own fists, suddenly uncertain.  

After a few moments of reflection, he walked over to place a hand on the man's shoulder, leaning close.  "I am sorry." After waiting a moment, he rose and followed the others to wherever they departed to.
_Not sure if Kharesh would know in the moment he had struck the man, but figure he might piece it together in the afermath.

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

At the mention of wine, Mauricio perks up a little. "I have not had a chance to sample the wines of this area... so I will hardly turn such an offer down." He greets Gurmok's personal introduction with a polite shaking of hands, his fingers almost enveloping the goblin's hand in the process. Mauricio likewise nods toward Gex. Before he can ask the gnome for a spot-clean, Mauricio notices the merchant's breakdown. It is one thing for a vendor to begrudge losing a day's business, but... Zetath is behaving more like his firstborn son is being taken away. Mauricio waits for Kharesh to apologize for assaulting the man before making his own approach.

"Are your current finances so tight that you cannot survive a week?" Rather than being judgmental, Mauricio's question cuts to the heart of the matter like a verbal scalpel.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive: (1d20+7)[*8*], +1 if Pursue a Lead applies.
Ouch, Nat 1

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Though Khareshs apology didnt seem to crack through the mans misery.  Zetath looks up at Mauricios question.  Though obviously still distressed, he seems to have composed himself a bit.  While there had been a part of him that was keeping his troubles private, the previous half hour dissolved those walls, and he speaks openly.  Well, in a manner of speaking, yes.  It is my wife, Sofh!  She was off in Solku for research, but her caravan never arrived when scheduled.  Slavers must have raided it, as I went to the night stalls and found her name up for an auction in five days.  This has happened twice before, and Ive simply bought her back.  In the past shes used an alias, but this time they figured out _who she is_!  An ancient Osirion scholar of her renown - well, Ive looked at the records and the last one sold for 70 platinum!

Zetath shakes his head, I live comfortably enough off what I earn as a professor, but I do not have access to anything approaching that kind of funds!  Her father is a very wealthy merchant, but he is off in Jalmeray on business.  Selling the curios weve collected over the years seemed my only hope of raising enough funds in time to have a shot at buying her back in the auction.

----------


## Kirjath

The gnome's magic worked better than she'd anticipated. Kali wasn't sure she would ever get the stench off of her clothes, but the moment Gex uttered some words and wiggled his fingers, she looked cleaner than she had at the start of the day. She made sure to thank the gnome before turning to see the guards make off with all of the merchant Zetath's wares. She couldn't help but feel bad for the miserable-looking man, but listening to him spill his troubles out incensed her deeply.

"And th' guards don't care if a citizen gets sold by slavers?" Kali asked indignantly.

She knew slavery was legal in the city, but allowing a citizen (especially if she was from the Pathfinder Society) to be auctioned at the market was lawless behavior. Kali didn't know any of the particulars behind his wife's bizarre repeat incidents with slavers, but her mind immediately conjured images of the horrid laughing gnolls scattered about the city. If it meant avoiding another tragedy like her own, then it seemed aiding this merchant would be a worthwhile pursuit.

"Is there no other way ta get her back besides paying those mongrels?"

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zetath nods, within Katapesh, you cannot just grab someone and make them into a slave. Outside of Katapesh though, if a caravan is raided, the people in it are often taken as slaves.  Its basically a business:  raids happen close to the city, the people are then generally sold back to their loved ones.  Usually Sofh would be on a caravan that is too heavily guarded for that to happen though.

He shakes his head, paying them is the only way..  A small measure of hope returns to him, as the implications of the fact that he is speaking with one of the heroes that just saved the market dawn on him, although, if one could find her, and take her back, as long as the slaver hadnt done any legal legwork - most gnolls wouldnt bother - then she would be free!  As an afterthought, he adds, killing the slavers and not getting caught would work too even if they left a paper trail.

He then faces all of you, steeling himself for disappointment as he makes his entreaty.  I have no right to ask and only a little to give.  You saved my body this day, could you save my heart too?   If you ever have any issues of mathematics or numerology, I will aid you for as long as I live.  Sofh could certainty reward you with knowledge.  And her father surely would reward you financially when he returns.  Would you try to save her?

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh was silent as the man told his story.  One did not grow up in Osirion and not have an appreciation for the concepts of slavery.  Fortunately, his home nation had long ago departed from the use of slavery as a major financial endeavor; most slaves now were there as penance for transgressions or crimes.  However, one did not simply impart one's ideals upon the nation one was a guest in.  At least not overtly and without the will and voice of the people.  

In this circumstance, Zetath's plight was moving, and seemed genuine.  The more enticing element was a chance to test his skills, body and mind against a worthy challenge.  He waited for a long moment before he curtly nodded and muttered, _"Aye."_
_Kharesh would like to recall anything he can about slavery here, and make sure this sounds like it's on the up and up.  He'd hate to kidnap some other woman for Zetath's pravity ... or find out this is a long con to steal something from someone who thought he/she was buying a slave!
General check - (1d20)[16]  (+2 if a Wis check, +0 if Int)
Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

Zetath's story initially has Mauricio horrified, but as the man goes on, Mauricio starts to grit his teeth and his cheeks tighten like the skin of a drum. Fortunately, Kali expresses her own distaste and saves Mauricio from losing his composure right in the middle of the street. He has trouble believing that a single slave could sell for that much money... Either Zetath is running a scam or the slavers are. Either way, Mauricio would spare the man his tongue-lashing until his wife was recovered. Why do the city's Masters ignore such an obvious scheme? Is the local slave extortion racket making too much money to deny? Or is the city making so much money anyway that the Masters view this side operation as not worth the trouble of investigating?

This whole thing was none of his business, really. After all that he saw in his own home, though, can Mauricio truly stand by and do nothing? Begrudgingly, Mauricio answers, "I will assist you, if only to spare your wife the indignity of a life of ignominious servitude." Looking down at his soiled traveling clothes, he asks Gex with a sigh, "Could you please spare a moment?"
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Lore (Mercantile) to see if such a price is reasonable for a slave: (1d20+7)[*25*], +1 if Pursue a Lead applies
Lore (Legal) to think of any alternative solutions to the problem: (1d20+7)[*23*], +1 if Pursue a Lead applies

Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Kirjath

Kali can't help but wince at the flowery language Zetath used in his plea to save his wife. Not only was it somewhat embarrassing to hear, it reminded her of a much sweeter time that she had left behind not too long ago. She started to wonder if her husband Agnar would've opened up a shop selling overpriced junk for her before dismissing the idea. That dwarf was foolhardy enough to take an axe and charge after the slavers himself the moment he heard one of his family had been taken.

But Agnar was gone, and Kali shook her head to rid herself of the nostalgia. That was then, this was now. She felt sorry for the poor man who had lost his wife in such an unfortunate way (again), and a cold resolve steadily wormed its way into her heart at the thought of taking an axe to some wretched slavers. She was even more emboldened when the powerfully built Karesh and the thin Mauricio agreed to help as well. Kali did a double take at the latter of the two; now that she was close enough to him, she couldn't help but notice there was something off about his appearance. She had thought he was a human, but his features were much too...odd for that to be entirely true.

Well, it didn't matter for now, he was offering his help and he had seemed more than competent during the horrible scuffle earlier.

"I asked ta meet yer wife earlier, didn't I?" Kali grinned at the pleading merchant. "Count me in."

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## DrK

*sadar*

Sadar listening to the others in a distracted manner spins at mention of the slavers. *"What manner of slavers? Human or the filthy hyena-folk?"* He taps his his sword hil and offers a low bow. *"Either way I will help, slavers killed many in my clan and drove us from the sand seas to the city here and the indentured slavery that we endure."* he spits onto the ground showig his opinio. *"You have my blade..."*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok listens to the unfortunate longshank's story. His overly dramatic retelling confuses him for a moment - himself would certainly have never reacted in this way - but he isnt't one to judge. If Zetath were to ask him for help to learn the way of Irori, he would start by explaining the basics of self-control, but that seems an unlikely prospect. Anyway, the help the man needs is not philosophical or educational, but physical in nature. Gurmok has seen a few examples of slavery in action in his travels, and never found a case of it being a good thing for all involved. Also, helping a longshank is also an opportunity to earn goodwill, and rehabilitate some of the reputational burden all goblins suffer from.

"I shall join this esteemed company, if they will have me, and contribute what I can, Sir."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zetath is both surprised and delighted when Kharesh agrees to search for his wife.  As Mauricio, Kali, Sadar, Gurmok, and finally Gex follow, he gets increasingly joyous as despondency shifts into hope.  "O my friends - you heroes, thank you!  Words cannot convey my gratitude!  I will be ever in your debt."

"I do not know whether the slavers are gnolls, but it is likely. Her caravan from Solku was scheduled to arrive in the evening three days ago.  They typically arrive within a day of the scheduled time."  He frowns, "ahh, I dont have much more to go off of.  You could try the night stalls, but they will almost certainly give you no information and may even try to have you arrested.  You could try to ask experienced drivers or guards near the caravan port in the day stalls, they may know a bit about the raiders."

The cart crafter Erthin, who had been cleaning his stall nearby, interjects, "I overheard... in case it is helpful, Ive met an exiled gnoll who I've heard was once a raider a long time ago.  Hes a spice merchant now.  He could have a lead for you... but please dont tell him I sent you...  and thank you all for killing those things."

----------


## Prehysterical

At first, Mauricio wonders why Sadar bothers to differentiate between human and gnoll slavers. His own experience in Cheliax had shown that, at their worst, the only differences were in the amount of fur and the material worth of their attire. Fortunately, Erthin jumps into the conversation with his own contribution. Mauricio nods his understanding. "I shall inquire with this spice trader. As for you, Zetath... If you want to see your wife again, or at least without chains around her ankles, I suggest that you hand over what cash funds you have in reserve. I only have five silver on my person and I suspect that a few well-placed bribes with the Zephyr Guard will be in order before this is all over." He holds up all five of the fingers on one hand in grotesque emphasis, their lengths curling like the _rigor mortis_ of a corpse.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Kirjath

Kali's nose wrinkled in displeasure at Mauricio's bold lack of tact. Asking the merchant for money in this situation felt wrong. It was like watching a man try to kick a puppy.

"Now hold on," Kali growled as she turned to the thin man, "You offer ta help and then turn the man o'er and try ta empty out his pockets?"

A part of her could reason that Mauricio might have a point, there was no telling what the guards allowed in this city. She'd never had to bribe a guard before,  or anyone for that matter. It all seemed so underhanded and not at all how she imagined the rescue would start off.

"I may not be itchin' ta see a gnoll for anything; there's no amount of spice that can cover that stench. But if he's got a better idea than footing the bill fer some guards who already aren't doin' their job, then I'd at least hear him out first."

Unless the spice merchant also wanted money for the information. Pretty much everything in this city was for sale only, it was distasteful.

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zetath pales slightly at Mauricios claims.  "Oh no!  I must..." he starts pawing through the pockets in his robes, when Kali jumps to his defense.  "No, Kali, he's right.  Guards often will look the other way for a few coins," he then pulls out a small brass key.  After staring at it for a moment, he says, "...my... lockbox was... in one of those crates... I have only what Gurmok traded me and a few other coins."  He collects them all from his other pockets, and hands them over to Mauricio.  "Please bring her back!"
*Spoiler*
Show

Mauricio gets 2 gold, 14 silver, and 11copper.


As an afterthought, he adds, "the alias she uses when traveling is Foshal al Tanakur, if it helps."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll move to the gnoll merchant tomorrow unless anyone wants to add anything.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zetath thanks you again as you head toward the spice merchant.  Following Erthins directions, the group travels through crowded streets and busy plazas with merchants offering their wares at every turn.  Finally, they flow from a street into a plaza dominated by a staggeringly large gray tent decorated with sky-blue stars with a daunting wooden structure built underneath providing a second floor to the establishment.  The Azure Star is known to provide the finest dining in the city, serving distinctly Katapeshi cuisine.  A little after midday, it is packed and men and women are standing about waiting for a table to open.  The melange of varied pleasant aromas provide you with immediate empathy toward those willing to await a table. 

Instead of joining them, the group heads to a humble wooden door at the side of the plaza, bearing a wooden sign stating, The Spice Emporium.  The interior is perhaps more modest than the name implies, especially so flagrantly contrasted to the sprawling grandeur of the Azure Star.  Again the group is beset by another bouquet of pleasant odors, but this time free from grilled meats and vegetables.  Hundreds of clay, ceramic, pewter, and glass jars line the walls of the shop, and two people are already within - a halfling having just collected his purchase passes you to exit, and a garundi woman just requesting some cumin and ras el hanout as you pass through the doors.

The merchant, who Erthin named as Hlaspak al Varr, is short for a gnoll, standing a bit under six and half feet.  He is dressed in the long flowy robes with accents of color typical for Katapeshi citizens, with a large holy symbol to Abadar hanging from a chain about his neck.  He has mostly gray fur tinted only slightly blonde, and speckled with black spots.  Past his black muzzle on the right side of his face run three long massive parallel scars, guarding a small hole that is clearly all that remains of an ear based on symmetry.  Above his light brown eyes sits a purple fez.  He weighs the two spices on two of several scales in the establishment, loads them into a slip of parchment, trades them for the womans coin, and thanks her.  Finally, he turns to the six of you, and says in a raspy, yet courteous voice, "my vanilla bean shipment arrived this morning - you will never find fresher unless you pick them yourself.  How can I help you?"

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh was silent during the conversation with Zetath, and moreso on the trip to the Spice Emporium.  When they entered the shop and engaged the shopkeeper, the monk stood nearby, eying both the door and the gnoll while he let the others speak.  
_Not sure what to roll, but I figure there's a perception check and sense motive equivalent?  Perception - (1d20+5)[25] and [roll=Sense motive?]1d20[/roll]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed) 

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Prehysterical

Kali is spared a lecture about the nature of government and corruption when Zetath sees the cold logic in Mauricio's words. He accepts the man's money graciously. "Rest assured that any remaining funds will be returned when this is all over," Mauricio as he tries to comfort the man.

"...Assuming that we survive all this, that is."

The Azure Star proves to be an interesting curiosity, but Mauricio doesn't need to look at the menu to know that it is out of his league. He ignores the gurgling in his own stomach as they head to the small spice shop on the edge of the plaza. The inside proves to be a plethora of aromas. If Mauricio was not pressed for time, he might have spent all afternoon in here just learning about the various spices offered here.

Of course, Hlaspak's height dwarfs even the tallest person in the group. Exile or no, this is a gnoll who could voice his moral outrage in a very physical fashion. Something to keep in mind...

Mauricio bows his head respectfully toward the merchant. "Good afternoon, Keybearer. Do you happen to have any violet salt in stock?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Actions: Make an Impression roll: (1d20+1)[*2*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Mauricio's question seems to irk him for some reason, and he tries, not so successful, to conceal his lips slight curl into a frown.  "Yes, I have some of the precious violet salt mined from the Rimethirst Mountains.  Each crystal," he squeezes a thumb and forefinger together stressing their modest size, "will cost about 5 silvers.  And, please, I'm not going to trouble one of the priests to recalibrate the feather scale unless you intend to buy at least 5 gold worth."

Kharesh notes a few things about the man and the situation.  He can tell that the gnoll is a man who values his time.  He is also almost certain that one or more past dealings concerning this violet salt have wasted a tremendous amount of his time, and for little to no return.  In his dealings with the previous customer, he was very direct and blunt, polite enough, but to the point.  He doesn't seem to have the patience for typical sales tactics of Katapesh, flowery language and flattery; rather it seems he values comparitively direct communication.  There is a lot of attention to detail as well - he clearly makes an effort to keep the shop tidy, immediately having cleaning the small dusting of cumin that got on his counter.  He is also clearly a little wary of the six strangers who look nothing like his typical clientele, may not even have any money to spend, and are likely going to waste his time - a concern Mauricio more or less confirmed.  Kharesh also spots that at the base of his massive scar, there are two thinner scars that appear to be old burns.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense Motive is just perception now

Sense Motive

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

The guardsman follows the others, keeping back as they stand in the shop looking about, face twisted in distaste as he views the merchant's rich wares, a benefit from their slaving past. Watching the others he keeps a hand gently resting on the blade of his sword. He looks to the merchant and is equally blunt *"we know of you slaving ways in your past. We seek information to help free a prisoner of one of the bands of jackals that still steal people in the desert."*


*Spoiler: Perception*
Show


(1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh could appreciate the manner in which the gnoll merchant seemed accustomed to dealing with customers.  He himself was not one for fancy words or wasted time when there was something to be done.  However, as he considered asking a more pressing question to their task at hand than the availability of salt, the other human interceded with an question that mirrored his own intent.  Kharesh turned back to the gnoll, curious as to the response.  
_DrK beat me to it 

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Though clearly a little incensed by Sadars attitude, you get the impression he is used to dealing with comparable hostilities.  With no small irritation, he rants, would it surprise you to learn I was born into a gnoll tribe?  Ive been exiled since I was six years old.  I take no slaves; I own no slaves; I have nothing to do with the slave trade.  I am a full member of the Guild of Merchants, so youd be wise to keep your weapons sheathed.  Now, I assume you are not planning to buy anything, so please leave.  Sadar can infer that he doesnt seem particularly phased by being loathed for being a gnoll.  On the other hand, he has a lot of pride toward his business, and any talk that disparages it will likely be met with hostility.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh frowned and cleared his throat.  "Pardon us, but you looked annoyed at small talk.  We have heard you know something about the slave trade; we have questions.  You are a merchant.  Let us purchase some of your time to answer our questions, yes?" 
_He's no smooth operator, but Kharesh will give diplomacy a shot ...
Diplomacy - (1d20-1)[0]

EDIT: Wow.  That's not good.  

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

No.  Leave. At that moment, a half-elven woman dressed in the Azure Star livery enters.  Hlaspak ignores you for a moment while he quickly prepares the pound each of cinnamon, kesp, and paprika that she requests.  Interestingly, he does not take any money, simply records the information with a quill.  She leaves with the bags of spices, then he turns his gaze back on you, and with a sigh says, how about a deal then.  You also seem disinclined to leave my shop and me in peace.   Though you have done nothing so far to persuade me to help you, I believe strongly in redeeming oneself and having the opportunity to succeed.  If you do not interfere or impede my sales with paying customers in any way, then I will grant you the opportunity to change my mind. He with draws an hour glass from under his counter and flips it, half an hour.  Afterwards, you leave.  Fair?  Otherwise, I get the Zephyrs.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Im going to try one of the pf2e social subsystems - influence.  Im honestly not sure how it will work over pbp.  From here there are two rounds of social interactions.  You can use ANY skill to try to influence him into giving you information - if you think walking on your hands is going to remind him of his love of the circus and make him like you, then you can use acrobatics.  Very off-base skills are going to have higher DCs and potentially auto fail, but you can try it.  You will accumulate or lose hidden points based on your role play and roll play.  At the end of the 2 rounds, the result of the encounter will be determined by how many successes you have.

General rules about this mechanic:
- you have two possible actions: influence and discover
- influence: make an argument or do a thing to try to win favor - crit success: +2 points; success: +1 point; failure: nothing; crit fail: -1 point
- discover (secret): study the target - success: learn a useful skill to apply, a weakness of the person, a resistance to certain tactics, or things that would really anger them (specify with your roll, or it will default to learning a skill); crit success: learn two things; crit fail: learn a false thing.
- repeated use of the same skill has diminishing returns (DC increases with each use)
- you can assume that what one pc learns is passed onto the rest, eg when interacting with other customers 
- in addition to rolling the skill, make an argument and explain your justification, these choices can raise or lower the DC

The clock starts now, you got a bit of info from the rolls before that you can use (and start in the hole for points a bit).  No skill has been used yet in terms of DC increases.  Everyone can post a round 1 action, the everyone gets a round 2, like combat.  Order is as you post, so if you wish to discover, try to go earlier.

----------


## Kirjath

Much to her surprise, Kali was impressed with Hlaspak's shop. It was clean, fragrant, and orderly; not at all what she had pictured in her head. Even more, she felt a begrudging sort of respect for the shopkeeper when he refused to back down from all the badgering he had received from the ragtag group before him now. It seemed that the others were better at killing than they were at shopping, though she wasn't one to talk. Kali wasn't the greatest diplomat either, her straightforward nature had gotten her into trouble more than a few times before. And since they needed information from this particular gnoll, she felt a more gentle approach would probably work out better; even if her first instinct was to meet his dismissive attitude with her own bullheaded persistence. She couldn't quite wipe the frown from her face, but Kali was starting to think Hlaspak was respectable.

She took a moment to study Hlaspak and his shop. There was likely to be something she had overlooked when first entering, or something he had said that she could use to maybe appeal to his better nature. Hopefully he had one of those. Kali didn't want to think of how much of a setback it would be to have to track the slavers on their own.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Kali will use Hunt Prey on Hlaspak if that's allowed, followed by a Perception roll to "study the target" and discover anything useful about Hlaspak's shop that could come in handy for an influence roll, specifically to try and appeal to his dislike of slavers or of trying to rescue a slave. If Hunt Prey isn't allowed, then just the Perception roll.
(1d20+7)[*22*]


*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## Prehysterical

While Mauricio may have accidentally irked the merchant, that might have been recoverable... had Sadar not opened his mouth. Mauricio's eyes press shut for a moment in a slow wince as Kharesh tries a less hostile, albeit blunt, approach. He notes the arrival and departure of what could only be part of the restaurant staff. That explains the location of Hlaspak's business.

When there is a moment with no customers, Mauricio approaches the gnoll again and fishes out his own personal coin pouch. As Mauricio begins counting out the five silver onto the counter, Hlaspak could see that the doctor's coin pouch is left painfully bare with a handful of copper coins remaining.

"I did not mean to cause offense, serrah. My father was a merchant, like you... well, in the ways that count. He taught me that harassing a man during his work is the height of rudeness. I never intended to leave this shop without compensating you for our presence here. I would like one of those violet salt crystals, please. Even if it is only for a day, I would like some reprieve from the sun's robbery of every drop of moisture from my body. As someone who is obviously an outsider, any suggestion on recipes to go with it?" As Mauricio asks his question, his eyes are drawn to Hlaspak's scars. Kharesh's observation was intriguing... What could have caused such a wound?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Actions: 
Discover: Medicine roll to gain clues about the source of the scars: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Discover: Lore (Mercantile) for any potential professional and constructive advice that Mauricio could give Hlaspak about his operations: (1d20+7)[*10*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kali studies him as he interacts with the next customer, a Vudrani woman with a thick Vudrani accent, likely an ex-pat from Vudra unlike the bulk of the Vudrani around here.  She is trying to find dried leaves of the ganno bush. and she mentioned how everywhere else she only has found the seeds.  Hlaspak is generally curt, but one thing does get him talking - his business.  About how to use the spice or where it comes from, hes given simple answers.  About how he _acquired_ the spice, he talks with enthusiasm.  Since the plant only will grow in Vudra, he relates to her how he had to harass the supplier multiple times to harvest and dry some of the less commony used leaves as well.  It took three whole trips until they followed his instructions properly.  
*Spoiler*
Show

Kali is sure that lore(mercantilism) or similar skills and talking to him about his business would probably get him talking rather than just waiting out the clock.


Perhaps seeing the contents of his pouch, the merchant pushes the silver back, "frankly - it's salt, with at most a faint metallic taste.  The wealthy love it because violet represents power, and the price conveys status.  It's mostly used as decoration - I think topping breads is most common.  Unless you have more money than sense, sea salt or the pink salt from the barrier wall are both better, cheaper, and I won't need to bring in a priest to calibrate the feather scale to legally sell it."  Unfortunately, aside from suspecting that the slash was cause by a claw, weapon with parallel blades or something similar, Mauricio couldn't guess.  

In watching the man's business, Mauricio is impressed.  He clearly knows his trade, is in a prime location - especially with the Azure Star right outside, has good stock and storage, and has a significant fow of patrons.  In fact, the only recommendation Mauricio has, and he's pretty sure its a good one, is that he coiuld use an assistant.
*Spoiler*
Show

Examining the scars will not be a discovery action.  That just takes an instant to examine.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok's sense of smell is a good as the next goblin's, so the aromas flowing out of this impressive Azure Star place do make him hungry. But, his back straight as an iron rod, he passes in front of it without as much as a twitch of his nose. Not for nothing were these years of learning to control one's base desires. Proud of this worthy, if minor, achievement, he dismounts Zen and ties his harness up to a post before entering the Spice Emporium. 

Once inside, he takes it all in, noting the unfamiliar smells as well as the cleanliness and order in which Hlaspak al Varr runs his business. Followers of Abadar and Irori have this in common, if little else.

The conversation in front of him makes it clear he's out of his depth, so he makes no attempt at an entreaty. Even buying something would likely not be enough to entice the hard-nosed gnoll... _Another kind of longshank, just longer-shanked than others but not any kinder._ Instead, Gurmok observes the businessman, trying to guess what kind of creature might have caused such wounds.

*Spoiler: Action: Discover*
Show

Nature (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar looks at the gnoll and deliberately moves his hands away from his sword in a gesture of peace. He may despise the savage hyena scum but he still values the manners that dominate the lands and city around Katapesh to keep the squabbling tribes in check. *"I apologise for my rudeness Master Merchant."* he offers, *"But even what little you remember of the tribes may help us"*  he offers trying to placate the gnoll. 

_Lore (gnolls) (1d20+4)[24]_

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gurmok isnt sure what to make of the wound.  He doesnt think it was caused by animal, but more than that he couldnt say.
*Spoiler*
Show

@Gwynfrid: to study something like that doesnt use your action, on the scale of this encounter glancing at his wound is instantaneous.  Gurmok can take another action, or if it works better with your schedule, make two next round.


Sadars efforts seem to go a long way toward removing the edge from Hlaspak.  Something about Sadars tone and conciliatory gesture calm the merchant, and he gestured the sign for forgiveness and says, I should be more used to it.  On some level, I understand too.  Honestly, other gnolls probably put me on edge more than they do for you.

Sadar is also familiar with the particular banishment scar on Hlaspak.  It is from the Spotted Hide tribe, which is one of the gnoll tribes dwelling closest to the city.  Additionally, the burn marks on the bottom are the mark shaming him for trying to make another gnoll work - one of the greatest sins a gnoll can commit.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

At the curt and decisive response Kharesh nodded.  It was for such interactions that the dwarf had long ago given up being a social animal.  He turned to walk away, but the rest of the group seemed inclined to stay.  Frowning for a moment, he glanced back and forth between the gnoll and the others.  When Hlaspak seemingly relented on his insistence they leave, the dwarven monk moved to the side.  He watched carefully, eyeing the shop and those that entered, quiet as the group still attempted to coerce the man, to little avail.  However, as he listened, he noticed the change in volume and speed when the gnoll spoke about spices.  He was not an academic, but he was fairly observant.  He waited for a lull, then asked the man quietly, _"Pardon.  Do you have Tiger Clove?  In Tar Kuata, my mudarris drank tea with it.  What is it?"_ 
_Well, another opportunity to swing wildly.  Trying to influence, using his interest in spices, trying to draw upon the lore of Pahmet to get him talking.
Lore - (1d20+3)[4]

... After that I'm giving up.  I can't take another critical failure.  And this isn't Kharesh's strong suit.
Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was silent throughout the whole conversation with Zetath, he was still shocked from their previous experience, he came out if his stupor while walking to the spice trader, entering he watched and learned, the interaction between everyone was interesting, some blunt as a hammer, others with a little more finesse, either way, they were all idiots.  

*"I am Gex Daelfagnim a pleasure to meet you, I apologize for my friends here, we just came from a rather interesting ordeal and I think we are still recovering to be honest."* he says simply with a simple smile *"You seem to want to get to the point, well here it is, we were told by someone to look for you, that you may indeed be able to assist us. And that is what we are looking for, assistance, so we can help a tradesman recover his wife, who was taken as a slave in the last 3 days or so. Her caravan from Solku was scheduled to arrive in the evening three days ago, she traveled with a pseudonym, Foshal al Tanakur. And her real name is Sofh, wife to the merchant Zetath. It seems to have happened before, several times, and the merchant would just buy her back. Zetath is rather good with Mathematics and numerology, I wonder if he could be of use to you perhaps? Additionally so, this group will be in your debt, one we are happy to oblige, maybe we can get you some rare herbs or spices? or maybe we can espouse your shop during this event?"*

*Spoiler*
Show


*Perception* - (1d20+3)[*12*]
*Diplomacy* - (1d20+7)[*13*]

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Hlaspaks eyes narrow when Kharesh brings up Tiger Clove.  His response is cold at best, that is a _spice_ that I no longer carry.  Tiger cloves are simply Thuvian cloves that have been first eaten by the striped Thuvian civets.  After their dung dries, the remnants of the cloves are collected and ground.  After dealing with an irate customer who learned the origin, I simply dont carry them anymore.  Even if you had a civet, they only eat them fresh.

To Gex, his response is a bit warmer at least.  After all, someone finally articulated _why_ you were here in a bit of detail.  After helping two other customers who enter, he turns back to Gex.  Even if I knew something, none of my information would be current.  I have no connection to that life any more.  Sympathetic?  I am.  But if I were to send you to someone and they figured out it was me well, that is trouble I definitely dont want.  The plight of one stranger among many is not worth risking my own welfare. 

Hlaspak points to the draining hourglass, which is half empty.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

After learning which tribe the gnoll was in and realising there is little esle the merchant seems to be able to tell them the guard looks to the others, particularly the dwarf Kahresh and murmurs a quiet *"Maybe we should head out and meet the caravan and liberate the slaves ourselves?"*

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio accepts the silver back with surprise. He had been under the impression that violet salt offered water-retaining properties when consumed with a meal... Seems like the term 'snake oil' applies here.

Gex's directness proves to be a blessing. At least Hlaspak is actually sympathetic, if hesitant. Mauricio steeples his fingers together as he tries a different angle. "Why does anyone have to know that it was _you_ who informed us? If we walked out of here with an exchange of coins for goods such as tea or spice, that would alleviate some suspicion rather than knowing we left empty-handed. I cannot imagine that there are no underground movements here in Katapesh that strike from the shadows to break the chains of slavery. There are doubtless several bogeymen at whose feet the blame could be laid.

Perhaps if I offered a bit of friendly business advice... Why do you not have an assistant here in the shop? Someone who can help keep inventory, field customers, and manage deliveries? Someone who could watch your shop if you had to step out for any reason? Per chance, say... to fetch the Zephyr Guard while a troublesome group of perceived vagabonds loitering in your shop?" The last question is offered with wry self-awareness. "Yes, it would be additional cost in terms of salary, but operating at a higher efficiency would more than compensate for the investment... especially when higher value items are concerned."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Actions: 
Influence: Persuade Hlaspak that getting an assistant is a good idea. Diplomacy (1d20+1)[*6*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4 
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Twice he tried; twice he was rebuffed.  Kharesh knew a losing prospect when he saw one, so he nodded once and stepped back.  When Sadar leaned over and whispered an alternative course, he waited for a moment to listen to Mauricio's comments before nodding and heading to the door.  _"Leave these talkers to talk.  I am no value here.""_ 
_Funny enough, it may help reduce the likelihood that we are in league with the merchant if a few of us leave in a 'huff.'  Besides, Kharesh can seemingly only hamper our efforts here :)

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

As Kharesh begins to leave the shop, Hlaspak replies to Mauricio.  Fair points.  I have considered an assistant.  I worry about perceptions though.

I was born in the Spotted Hide.  They are by far the most like to raid any caravans from Solku taken near the city.  Typically the raiders would then give the captured to Spotted Hide slavers in Dog town who sell them or occasionally send them on to Okeno.  Many could tell you this.

----------


## Kirjath

It sounded like they had gotten as much information from this Hlaspak as they were going to. Though she felt somewhat annoyed at the gnoll's cowardice, Kali couldn't fault him for keeping his own interests in the forefront. It was a common occurrence in this city, and one she had grown to expect. As Kharesh turned to leave after Sadar whispered something, Kali moved to follow him outside.

There didn't seem to be anything else to gain by wasting more time at the shop, and maybe she could track these slavers down easier once outside.

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok listens to the conversation, feeling way out of his element. Some of his companions are rude, others try to be nice, to avoid the subject in a number of ways, until the gnome, bless his heart, decides to ask a straight question. One of the reasons for the gnoll's reluctance, at least, becomes clear. Still, he decides to give some information to the tiefling... 

The little blue-skinned goblin steps forward, politely taking his straw hat off, and places his hand solemnly on his chest, where his white shirt prominently features the embroidered symbol of Irori.

"Sir, my friend here is correct. We need this information to rescue someone from the slavers. We understand that this may carry danger for you if we were to tell anyone about our source, but I assure you most solemnly that we have no such intention." His voice is high-pitched, with a little of artificiality in it as he makes his best effort to eradicate the screechy intonations typical of his heritage - he knows how longshanks find them irritating to their delicate ears, and who's to know whether a gnoll would react similarly?

"You, Sir, are someone who has suffered from violence in the past. This is unfortunate. I fully respect that you would not want this to happen again. I hereby swear, in the name of the Master of Masters, that I will do everything in my power to make sure your name is not mentioned in our quest." He looks around at the others, hoping for a sign of approbation, or at least neutrality.

*Spoiler*
Show

Attempt to make an impression, Diplomacy (untrained) (1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

A series of customers distracts Hlaspak while half the group gives up.  Finally, Gurmok makes his entreaty, which seems to be going well until Hlaspaks eyes go wide.  WHAT IS IT DOING?!  NO!  BAD THING!  He shouts at Zen as the goblin dog pees on the floor. The gnoll hastily cleans up the mess, but is clearly irritated by the turn of events.  

He finally looks over to the hour glass and says with a sigh to the three that remain, time is up. Ill be blunt - you have done little to persuade me I should help you.  Still, for the missing womans sake, I could tell you someone who used to raid the Solku caravans for many years.  He is retired now in Dogtown.  He is unlikely to be helpful.  But Ill point you to him if you buy an ounce of my ras al hanout - finest in the city.  Its on sale - 4 gold for an ounce.   He points to the labeled jar which clearly says ras al hanout, 1 sp / oz.

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio's long fingers nearly cover his entire face as it enters his palm at the sight of the goblin's pet relieving itself on the floor of the establishment. Despite half an hour of collaborative effort, all they have managed to do is antagonize their one lead. He is almost ready to offer what bribe money he has when his eyes fall on the clearly labeled price. The tiefling's eye twitches. After all their work, Mauricio is finally done in by the gnoll's mocking phrasing. He turns to the merchant and offers the shallowest of bows. "I shall trouble you no further." The ice in his voice makes it clear that Hlaspak's mental welfare is the very last thing on his mind. Mauricio exits to reconvene with the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Gwynfrid

"ZEN! NO!" Gurmok, his face purple with embarrassment, rushes forward to grab the goblin dog's harness and physically drag him out. "I said stay here! It lasted longer than I thought but you were to stay anyway! No sweet pies for you tonight!" He gets out, re-attaches the harness to the same post, with a double knot to replace the one the giant rodent obviously managed to chew through. "There, now you stay, seriously!"

The looks on his face, still a deep purple, don't belong to a happy goblin. The fact is that he's deeply ashamed by his best friend's repellent behavior. _Just as I was meeting new people and trying to make a good impression!_ There's nothing for it, he has to own up to the mistake and make penance for this loss of control. He goes straight to Hlaspak, checks that nothing more can be done to help clean up. That's a relief, because he suspects the merchant wouldn't let him touch anything anymore.

"Sir... Today is a day of shame for me. My companion is loyal, but my efforts at training him have proven lacking. This is entirely my fault, and I deeply apologize for this awful sullying of your establishment's floor.

I wish to make reparations..." He listens to the gnoll's price statement. He can't miss the label on this jar of some substance he has never heard of before. But this doesn't matter. Clearly, the gnoll is either mocking him, or testing him. _Master of Masters, you teach us to accept every event as a test of mettle. Let me not disappoint a second time this day._ He faces the merchant, over twice as tall as him, looking straight up into the gnoll's furious eyes.

"Sir, I see that you are an honest businessman. I, as a follower of Irori, respect this. Myself, I strive to be an honest traveler and customer. As such, I wish to purchase an ounce of your ras al hanout. For it, I shall pay you full price as listed by its honest label." He takes a silver coin from his pouch, and places it on the counter. "I also wish to compensate you for the disgusting damage my animal caused." A gold coin joins the silver. "Finally, and that will be subject to your final judgment, I request that you give us the name that might help us in our quest." He produces another gold coin, but doesn't put it down yet. "If you accept this as an honest payment, I believe you will have done a good deed, and a good deal as well. If you don't, then I shall trouble you no more."

*Spoiler*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Hlaspak frowns, but takes the silver and measures out an ounce of the spice blend, which he hands to Gurmok in a slip of parchment.  Clearly, Ive failed to communicate.  Four gold is the price Ive placed on the _information_.  If any of your compatriots wish to contribute, I will provide the information;  otherwise, have a good day.  He does not take the gold on the table.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Outside, Kharesh glanced around the area, looking for signs of trouble, perhaps understandable given the recent chaos.  He turned to Sadar, giving a curt nod to the exiting Kali before he spoke.  "The merchant mentioned Spotted Hide slavers in town.  Do you know where to find them?" Before the conversation could continue much further, there was an exclamation from inside, and shortly after the other human exited, a look that did not speak of good tidings upon his face.  Kharesh waited expectantly as Mauricio joined them.  
_Going back, it feels like Kharesh was to the point ... but them 1s and 2s, tho ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

If you change your mind, you know my price, Hlaspak says as the last one leaves his spice shop.  Outside, in the plaza of the Azure Star, the group discusses Hlaspak, and with mixed emotions decide to head to the Daystalls district and check with the caravan companies.  

As the Daystalls are on the other side of the city, it is a long journey, made worse on account of the throngs of people roaming the streets for the Grand Bazaar.  Over two hours of shoving through crowds finally puts you on the other side of the wall and into the Daystalls. 

The Daystalls are a ramshackle mockery of the heart of Katapesh.  The Grand Bazaar continues here, but as a mere shadow of the world inside the walls.  Nearly everything here is cheaper and chintzier, yet hawked with the same gusto as in the Lower City.  Any merchant with a product in the upper echelon would have moved their business inside the walls, so the dregs are what youll tend to find out here.  Not the dregs of the dregs - those are reserved for Dogtown, still subpar services, shady charlatans, and shoddy merchandise plague the Daystalls.  There are some diamonds in this rough though - businesses either that have yet to ascend, that, here and there, have chosen to stay - usually for want of larger workshops, or that simply make more sense to be in the Daystalls.

The caravans are of the latter breed.  As the main roads out of Katapesh - south to Quantium, north to Wati, Tephu, and An, west to Solku - all leave from the Daystalls, it is here that the caravans can be found.  Past the stables, at the edge of the city with just roads and scrublands beyond, the various caravan companies are nestled.  Among them only three go to Solku - the Savanna Rangers, Wolthans Wagons, and Safe Travels. It does not take long to ascertain that a Savanna Rangers caravan is the one that didnt arrive from Solku three nights ago.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar had left with the others, unhappy with the attitude from the merchant and happier now as he headed into the shadier Daystalls. Somewhere where has spent much time seeking work and other boons for himself. *"If we ask around the stalls here we may find some help, or at least a nod in the right direction."* He looks about for the nearest slave caravans and will head there to see of he can get some information

----------


## Prehysterical

As potentially dangerous as it is to leave the gnoll with so much information and yet not likewise ensnare him in the conspiracy, Mauricio's self-righteous indignation does not even consider going back in to pay the merchant's fee. Although squeezing through the street crowds is wearisome, it does give Mauricio time to consider their situation and their next move. It also helps to distract him from the subpar goods and services being hawked around him...

Being on the fringe of the city is a bit nerve-racking. Fights in Katapesh could simply rage in the street, let alone on the outskirts. Still, this is where they need to be. The clock is always ticking.

At least they are quick to find which company it was that suffered the raid. Mauricio keeps his eyes open for whoever looks to be in charge... or perhaps a ragged survivor of the attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+7)[*21*], +1 if Pursue a Lead applies.
Society: (1d20+7)[*19*], +1 if Pursue a Lead applies.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

There are several proximal, shaded kiosks selling space on the various caravans.  There is no substantive slave trade in the Daystalls - the slave markets in the Lower City, colloquially called the Nightstalls, are the main place where that trade flourishes.  There and Okeno, of course.  

Safe Travels is preparing a caravan to Wati that leaves within the hour, and the brusque raven-haired Nidalese woman orchestrating the operation clearly has her hands full, directing passengers, freight, and crew to their proper tasks.  A marked slate reveals they have a caravan leaving for Solku and another for Quantium tomorrow, then one for Wati and another for Quantium the next day.  A caravan from Quantium and Wati are expected to arrive this evening and one from Solku tomorrow.

Wolthans Wagons is manned by a tall long-faced Ulfen man with straw-brown hair and a long full beard wearing a broad straw hat.  At the moment, the stall is empty, and the man observes his surroundings whilst bearing the expression plastered on the face of any employee with nothing to do.  A slate indicates that their next caravan leaves in two days for Solku, and the next three days after that - one arrives in two days as well.

The Savanna Rangers kiosk, that for the company responsible for Sofhs caravan, is manned by a Kelesh beauty in her early twenties.  She has shoulder length hair, stylish robes, and wears a golden circlet set with a tiger eye.  She is finishing booking passage to Quantium later today for a young halfling couple.  There is a caravan to Solku tomorrow, and one to Wati the day after.  A caravan arrives from Wati tonight, and one rack from Quantium and Solku in two days.  The fact that they were raided just days before does not seem to have impacted their business too much.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh followed the group, uncertain what the specific plan was to gather information.  The caravans might be a good place to start, but only if someone had seen something, or knew who had 
 attacked the caravan during its journey.  Once they were in the thick of things, however, Kharesh leaned towards the others and commented in a low voice, _"No caravans and no tears.  Why?"_  It seemed curious that losing a caravan, which equated to money, was barely acknowledged around here.  That meant that it happened so often, no one batted an eye.  

Or they knew about the attacks prior, and were already compensated for the 'loss.'  He glanced at the others, wonder who would step up to negotiate this time ...
_Look around for anyone who looks suspicious Perception - (1d20+5)[12]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar looked down at the the dwarf and shrugged, *"Working in the caravans is a hard business. Losses are accepted.. up to a point and after a while you get inured to the loss and suffering."* Then he spies the kelish beauty and Savanna Rangers Sigil and heads towards her. Approaching slowly he offers a low and polite bow before asking directly *"We lost friends on the caravan that was attacked some few days hence. Do you know if survivors reached the city or were all lost? How far from the city was the aid site if we want to try and find a memory of those we have lost?"*

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The woman takes on a sympathetic expression and replies, I am so sorry some people you know have gone missing.  My name is Alanna, and I can help you find out what happened, and hopefully where they are now.  If they were passengers, then they were likely captured by a gnoll raiding party about twelve miles west of here.  Your best bet is unfortunately to buy them back from the gnolls.  One passenger sadly died from a scorpion sting, but his family has already seen to his remains.  If they were guards - well, it was a rough trip.  Halfway through the trip, a desert drake attacked and killed six of the guards.  Then some Sandstalkers raided in the night, and four more guards were taken.  Usually, the caravans are well enough guarded to fend off the attack near the city, but under protected as it was, unfortunately the gnolls took everyone prisoner.  Most of the cargo from the caravan was recovered.

Now who are you looking for?

----------


## Kirjath

"We're looking fer a woman by the name o' Sofh." Kali responded, stepping up to the kiosk. Thankfully, she was tall enough to see over the counter of this one without having to stand on her toes like a child. It was discouraging to see just how unaffected Alanna was by the incident given her casual reporting on just how many people had died on that trip, but perhaps Sadar was right. Even so, for such trips to be that dangerous that often, it was surprising anyone risked these ventures at all.

Not that staying put in a small shack in the forest had kept her safe anyways.

"If there's anythin' else you could tell us about these slavers, or the location the caravan was raided, it'd be a mighty kindness."

It was possible they now had the faintest lead, but going off without more information could very well lead them into being the next batch of slaves up for sale.

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok finds this matter-of-fact description of what happened to the caravan astounding. He's encountered some exotic people and customs in his travels around the Inner Sea, but this... "Pardon me, Msitress Alanna. But this strikes me as a very disorderly and wasteful fashion of doing business. Many die, money is exchanged for the freedom of survivors. Only the criminals profit. Can't the city's authorities correct this state of affairs?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Alanna looks over a piece of parchment, and then says, Im sorry, we dont have anyone by that name as having been on the caravan.  When someone provides the alias, she says, ah here, Foshal al Tanakur still unaccounted for.  Well, we know she didnt die at the scene - no one did actually.  But she also isnt being auctioned under this moniker.  If she is being sold under the other name, then youd have to check at the flesh markets.

To Gurmoks point she says, the drake attack was certainly abnormal.  That has never happened in my three years working here.  Sandstalkers are often a problem, and usually those they capture wind up the Okeno flesh fairs.  We will try to buy the guards back when they show up there.  As for the attack nearby, the Spotted Hide attempts are usually thwarted, but they do succeed when we have such issues on the journey.

The large ulfen man nearby then speaks up, you call them criminals, but they are breaking no laws.  Taxes are paid in the transactions, so - surprise - the city does profit.  A drake attack is very unusual.  Ive been doing this for over twenty years and unless the rare complete loss of a caravan can be explained by a drake, Ive never seen that happen before.  Usually, the gnolls dont _kill_ anyone.  It is unfortunate, but it is a better situation than it used to be.  They arent as rough with the captured as they used to be, and they no longer burn or destroy the wagons and goods.  He shrugs and adds, its far from ideal, but it is an improvement.

The gnolls who took her are surely Spotted Hide beyond that, I dont have any information to give, Alanna says politely.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh listened as the group asked questions, realizing the lack of emotional outbursts was driven by a simple factor - money.  The goods had already been recovered, new guards could be hired later, and any travelers who were lost had likely already paid a portion in advance for the transportation ... meaning the caravans were only out half a promised fee if the passengers were kidnapped and it was more than they would have gotten with no passengers.  Looking it around, for all the issues, it was obvious it still was a lucrative venture.  Besides, the selling and buying of prisoners likely made up for any true losses sustained.  It wouldn't surprise him if the caravan companies made some profit based off of slave sails. 

Once it became apparent there were no more details to be had, Kharesh joined the group away from the woman and murmured, _"We have limited options, and no leverage.  I wonder if offering our services would garner more aid.

Do we engage the Spotted Hide?"_ 
_I wonder if taking out a drake is a) within our capabilities, b) an opportunity for some good will with the caravan folks

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio is shocked by how casually the caravans seem to accept this. It seems that most of the others share his feelings, but Sadar points out the harsh nature of caravan work. At the very least, Alanna seems willing to provide what little information that she has. Why would their missing woman not be on the books, however? Is she such a high profile prospect that the slavers are concerned about someone confiscating their prize? Mauricio struggles to imagine that the current state of affairs is "better", but he knows better than to ask how the gnolls previously treated their captives...

Once the well of information has run dry, Mauricio joins Kharesh away from the stalls. He sees that the dwarf is just as displeased with the situation as he is. Mauricio scowls and rubs at his chin with a bony knuckle. "Normally, I do not advocate seeking violence, but... I cannot imagine the flesh stalls ending in anything other than tragedy. I very much doubt that we could offer anything to trade... anything acceptable, at any rate. My real concern is that if an entire caravan of armed guards were insufficient, will we fare much better? I don't mean to disrespect the skill that was obviously shown earlier in the market, and I defer to Sadar's judgment in these circumstances, but offering ourselves as live bait for ambush sounds like a fine way to end up in shackles ourselves."

He heaves a deep sigh. "But I do not see any other choice..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

When the group moves away from Alannas stall, the ulfen man motions you over.  He says quietly, if you want to try to negotiate with the gnolls directly, I can point you to them.  If they think you are offering a better price than theyd get at auction and without the taxes, they are happy to sell off the books.  Kathalra al Rath in Dogtown has handled this with us in the past.  She is unpleasant, might not talk to you at all, but you may get your friend before auction that way.  She can usually be found at the Rabid Dog.  Good luck and be careful.  He tips his broad brimmed hat at you.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar pauses, a thinking expression on his face as he brushes at his bearded chin. *"It is a tall order to take on a Drake, sandstalkers and a gnoll tribe."* Then he nods to Alanna, *"My thanks for the advice,"* then glancing at the others, *"We can discuss the sands outside the city shortly but we can head to the Flesh Markets and speak with this Kathalra al Rath. The Rabid Dog sounds a lovely place for a drink this fine evening."*

----------


## SanguinePenguin

From the Daystalls, it is faster to head north outside of the walls, rather than push your way through the crowds of the Grand Bazaar again.  A moderate footpath with only a small amount of traffic passes through small hovels, shacks, guarded warehouses, pesh dens, and a handful of other uninteresting buildings that dont fit cleanly with one of those descriptors.  The journey is a little more than a mile, until the sudden appearance of gnolls moving about indicates youve arrived in Dogtown.  This region is the dirtiest and most dangerous part of the city.  The humans and halfling street rats make furtive glances to gauge whether you have anything worth stealing.  The gnolls mostly ignore you.  Patrols of the Azure Guard are more frequent here as well.  It is several blocks of squalor until you arrive at your destination.

If the Azure Star is a testament to the opulent elements of Katapesh, then the Rabid Dog - a tall ramshackle tavern sandwiched between mining offices and warehouses north of the citys Dawn Gate - is a testament to its seedier dispositions.  The tavern caters primarily to gnolls and a rough assortment of neer-do-wells, most of whom probably should have been born as gnolls.  It has a well-earned reputation for being one of the more dangerous places in the city.  While one wrong word might see you beaten by a large angry gnoll, one wrong word too many might see you bound on a ship to Okeno - after all, abducting Katapeshi citizens may be illegal, but who can vouch for strangers brought by boat onto the slavers isle?

The massive wooden door to the establishment sits ajar, and both sides display a large sign in gnollish scrawl and underneath in common, Only one slave per patron.  Once near the doorway, you are beset by the cacophony within.  The animalistic odor of gnoll is blended with cooked meats and the musty, sweet aroma of pesh smoke.  Mostly gnollish is being spoken - barks, yips, growls, interspersed with a few other harsh phonemes.  The large, high-ceilinged common room is occupied by about two dozen gnolls - more than half have a large chained man in tow, and only two humans in the room are unchained, though they seem comfortable.  Some gnolls (and both humans) are playing cards or dice, others converse loudly, some just eat or drink in silence.  Almost all are drinking some rust-colored liquor, several hookahs are in use, and a few gnolls have a rack, shoulder, or leg of rather rare grilled meat. Stairs lead to both a lower level and one above. The enslaved all stand around with heads bowed and do nothing.

Though most dont seem to notice your entrance, a few of the hyena-headed men and women eye you with some suspicion before returning to what they are doing.  The hierarchical society of gnolls seems to involve a lot of sycophancy, which makes it easy to identify the important individuals with minimal study.  First, there is a visibly aged gnoll, whose fur is a bit greenish, but nearly bleached on his sallow face.  He talks with several gnolls who clearly show him deference.  He also isnt dragging a chained man behind him.  Second, a gnoll female, who must be encroaching on eight feet given how tall she seems relative to the other gnolls seated at her table, is playing dice with five others and clearly commands respect.  Her fur is brown with dark spots with a nearly black mohawk atop her head.  Perhaps the clearest sign of her station is that the slave behind her is not a human, but an ogre.  Third, at another gaming table which includes the two human males, a large shaggy looking gnoll with spotted straw-colored fur and a crutch talks boisterously in common.  The three other gnolls clearly follow his lead, and his large slave appears to be a Chelish man with a vacant stare.  Lastly, there is a gnoll of average height with black fur mottled with silver.  He sits alone eating and drinking with no slave.  What is significant about him is how, even more so than with your party, periodic nervous glances are cast in his direction.  While he clearly isnt a social nexus in this group, he is also definitely either respected or - more likely - feared.

----------


## Prehysterical

If the Daystalls were uncomfortable, Dogtown is downright threatening. Mauricio has never seen such filth and poverty in one place. The presence of the Azure Guard is a comfort, small as it is.

Mauricio eyes the interior of the Rabid Dog in the same way that he would appraise a caged animal. He notes the two unchained humans with a mixture of contempt and curiosity. Just who are they? Conspirators?

The groups sticks out like a piglet in a crib, but walking up to each group of gnolls and asking the same question over and over sounds like a good way to end up bitten. Mauricio tries to find the barkeep. He has no doubt that whatever liquor they're drinking is probably foul, but at least they might be at least tolerated if the owner profits from their arrival.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Society roll to recall gnoll manners: (1d20+7)[*17*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The bar appears to be unmanned, then a human woman comes down the stairs carrying dishes.  She sets them down behind the bar and starts to wash them in a tub.  While not as ostentatiously chained, you have no illusions about her role and circumstances for being here.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadars face recoils at the raw animal stench and he had murmured to the group, *Dont show weakness, they are curs and dogs and respect only strength.*. As he enters the bar he heads straight up to the bar waiting for the woman to appear and orders whatever ale they have on tap and lets the conversation flow over him, the yips and barks familiar as he listens to the various gnollish groups for anything relevant 

_Sadar speaks Gnoll
Perception of anything interesting is being said (1d20+6)[22]_

----------


## Kirjath

If the random sightings of gnolls in Katapesh had bothered Kali earlier during her trips to the market, visiting Dogtown was far worse. Their gathered leads may have led them to this, but the small dwarf was still unprepared for how unsettled she felt by the barks, laughs, and the stench of the place. Even worse, seeing slaves with sunken and hopeless gazes pricked her conscience, but against this many gnolls and in a city like Katapesh, there was simply nothing she could do about any of it.

It was miserable, and Kali couldn't keep a hand from straying towards her hatchet any time one of the towering gnolls moved too close to her. At least Sadar seemed just as irritated by their surroundings.

"I don' think they'd appreciate the show o' strength I'd have in mind." Kali growled, more to herself than anyone in particular.

_Nor do I suspect I'd survive showin' it._

"So who should we ask, and why should we trust any o' them?" Kali muttered, trying to be heard over the din. Her stomach grumbled at the smells of meat, but she would rather be dead than look for a bite to eat in this sort of establishment. "I'd wager the answers we'd get would only serve ta land us in a mite too much trouble."

*Spoiler: Current Status*
Show


Kali Ashmane
*HP:* 22/22
*AC:* 18
*Class DC:* 16
*Speed:* 20ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +7

Buffs:
Debuffs:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

For two coppers, Sadar is given a warm ale possessing a bit of a swampy flavor, but it is better than he expected.  He spends a minute with Kali at the bar taking in the conversations.  The enormous female gnoll with an enslaved ogre is Kathalra al Rath, or more accurately Kathal-raa, with the final phoneme a growl.  The other gnolls address her as Kath mostly.  Their conversation is entirely centered on their dice game.  

The gnoll with the greenish fur is called <yip>-ka-tar fe-<growl>, or Moss Pelt.  His conversation with the gnolls he speaks to at first seems odd, he is asking if they are enjoying themselves, if they like their food, if they like their ka-<yip>-ka, which Sadar infers is their liquor, then it occurs to him that he is probably the owner.

The other gnoll is speaking common, and seems entirely absorbed in his card game.  He is addressed as Jaghun.  Some business with the two humans is mentioned, but no details are given.

The final gnoll simply eats his seared leg of lamb, drinks his ka-<yip>-ka, and says nothing to anyone and nothing is said to him.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh placed himself where he had a wall to his back and clear lines of observation around the room.  He let the other engage for now - his attempts to influence anyone earlier had been disastrous and he'd rather not repeat the lesson here in a more dangerous location.  He let his gaze keep moving, never lingering on one person, least it force an unwanted confrontation for no reason.  
_Kharesh isn't a social creature, so he'll maintain watch over the tavern and let the others work their magic. Perception - (1d20+5)[13]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

Sadar seems to have a better idea of what he is doing, so Mauricio lets the man take the lead in ordering drinks from the bar. The liquor must not be _too_ offensive, judging from his reaction.

In response to Kali's question, Mauricio responds in a low voice, "Well, since the gnoll that we came to speak with is right there, we had best be direct. I shall be more direct from this point forward. Besides, the more gnolls that we speak to, the more likely we are to offend... Hazardous to our health."

Mauricio pays four coppers to the slave woman barkeep and holds a serving of ka-yip-ka in either hand as he approaches the large female gnoll. He frantically tries to push down on the feeling of dread should this conversation not go well.

"Good day to you, madam. May I perhaps interest you in a drink... and a business proposition?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy to Make an Impression: (1d20+1)[*12*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The enormous gnoll woman eyes Mauricio critically, there is a long pause, but she seems to deem the offering acceptable for at least a few moments of her attention.  She grabs one of the drinks from the mans slender fingers, and says in common with low growls to all rs and a bit of a yip on the is, Ill take the drink.  Make your case quickly stranger.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar follows his fellows towards the massive hulking female gnoll. Holding himself carefully he makes sure not to appear too aggressive as he allows his new found friend to speak with the gnoll slaver. He watches the other gnolls carefully, a hand near his weapon  at all times.

----------


## Prehysterical

"To the point, then," Mauricio responds graciously. "I am here on behalf of a client who has... misplaced merchandise." He fights to keep the disgusted grimace off of his face at the euphemism. "A caravan was due from Solku three days ago, but never arrived. There is a particular item that my client seeks to recover. He would, of course, prefer discretion in this matter. There is no need for an auction. I understand that you are a woman who has experience with such matters?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy, Make a Request (I guess): (1d20+1)[*16*], +1 if Pursue a Lead applies
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

She eyes Mauricio, still clearly wary of the thin man, but apparently interested in the proposal.  You want one of our chattel, yes?  To save on food and care, I could probably sell them to you.  Which one?

----------


## Prehysterical

"The woman named Sofh," Mauricio answers. Zetath had said that the slave auctioneers had figured out the scholar's true identity, so there was no point in bothering with the alias.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh watched with interest, gauging the reactions between the two negotiating people.  He glanced around the bar from time to time, looking for anyone who might be paying more attention to events than might be warranted.  
_Nothing much to add, general Perception - (1d20+5)[13] vs the area and a Sense motive against the gnoll 

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kathalra drinks her new ka-<yip>-ka as Mauricio asks about Sofh.  In response, the gnoll looks confused, turns to the gnoll next to her and asks, Sofh?  The smaller male responds with a frown and a shake of his head.  We have no chattel by that name.  You waste my time.

At that moment, the dark haired gnoll drinks the last gulp of his ka-<yip>-ka, tosses a few coins on the table, stands up, and heads toward the door.  As he moves, the gnolls in the room go eerily silent, and when he finally disappears out the door, there is a simultaneous release of held breath that collectively forms an audible gasp.  Afterwards, the room returns to its noisy state as if nothing ever happened.

*Spoiler: Kharesh*
Show

The gnoll named Jaghun reacts a bit to the name Sofh.  Though he returns focus to his game as soon as the dark haired gnoll leaves.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar listens to the gnoll, then takes out his belt pouch and throws it in the palm of his hand. *"Maybe some silver will help jog your memory"* he barks and yips in poor Gnollish. He glances at the gnoll rising to leave but doesn't do more as he watches the large she-gnoll.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sadars continued line of questioning turns things ugly quickly.  The gnoll woman jumps to standing with a slam of her fists on the table.  Having almost two feet and two hundred pounds on Sadar, her brutish posture instills a very primal terror.  She growls in fury, I said I dont have your stupid woman!  You waste more of my time and I will eat you! 

From the other table, Jaghun shouts, Kath, I know where this Sofh is, bring your coin here! 

Kathalra glares at Jaghun, then back at Sadar, and seems to calm a bit from what she perceived as a slight.  She sits back down and mutters go, and returns to her game.

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio isn't sure whether the gnoll is lying or telling the truth, but she certainly seems offended. Fortunately for all present, another gnoll has both the knowledge and the cooperation. The tiefling fights a sigh of relief as Kath begrudgingly sits back down to her game. Before leaving for the other table, Mauricio leaves the other glass of ka-yip-ka on the table before Kath as a parting peace offering. What else is he going to do with such slop? _Drink_ it?

He approaches the table with their seeming informant. "You have my ears, sir."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kathalra seems to accept the ka-<yip>-ka as a peace offering.

Jaghun says in common much cleaner than Kathalras, with more of a Katapesh accent than a gnollish one, I know who has this Sofh, I know where she is, and I know exactly what happened.  This information is yours for one gold.  Jaghun says this with his attention still half focused on his card game.

----------


## Prehysterical

Well, time to finally tap into Zetath's coffers... Mauricio places the gold coin on the table and slides it over beneath his fingers. "Delivered in full. Your turn."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just gonna throw in a Perception check here to see if he's lying: (1d20+7)[*25*], +1 with Pursue a Lead
Mauricio will only let go of the coin if he feels that Jaghun is being honest.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kathalra seems to accept the ka-<yip>-ka as a peace offering.

Jaghun reaches for the coin, but when Mauricio pulls it back, he seems to accept this.  He continues to play his game, throwing a card into the center of the table.  He leans in toward Mauricio and speaks very softly - even Mauricio and Sadar can barely hear him - I wouldnt give up one of my kind on this, but Kath screwed up, though she doesnt know it.  She sold this Sofh under the alias the woman gave to some nearby vermin.  They somehow recognized her, realized shed be worth a lot, scrounged up enough money to purchase her with some added sob story about being family, and now will auction her off under her real name.  I overheard one of them boasting about it.  This gang holes up in a decrepit warehouse a few blocks from here.  Its a sure thing that is where theyd have her.  I can give you the specific location. Jaghun holds out his hand for the coin, with his attention still mostly on his card game.

*Spoiler: Sense motives*
Show

Though Sadar and Mauricio dont trust the gnoll inherently, neither of them think he is lying to them.

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio's hairless brow lifts in interest at this information. _And just which people would recognize her,_ he wonders. He places the gold coin in Jaghun's hand with all the precision of a surgeon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just for fun, Mauricio is going to perform a Perception check to see if the humans might be cheating while Jaghun is distracted. (1d20+7)[*12*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Mauricio doesnt think anyone is cheating in the game.  Jaghun provides clear directions to the warehouse and the party takes their leave of the intimidating gnoll tavern.  

It is about a ten minute walk, and by this time it is well into the late afternoon.  The dingy streets replete with refuse continue to showcase their urchins, gnolls, and toughs, while also admitting a new element - handfuls of oblivious men and women slumped against the side of decrepit hovels and boarded up warehouses with with vapid looks of extreme ecstasy plastered on their gaunt faces.  You catch the tail end of an urchin rifling through one of their pockets before fleeing - the euphoric man indifferent to or more likely unaware of the exchange.  

Finally you arrive at the small warehouse with no remaining signage to betray what (if any) legitimate purpose it once served.  The building stands almost twelve feet in height and forming a roughly 30x30 square.  The windows are all well boarded up and no activity is apparent from a distance.  A large door, nearly 15 wide and 10 high could potentially be slid open, although whether such a flamboyant ingress is both unsecured and functional in light of the overall state of the building seems unlikely.  To the right of this is a more standard sized door.  A rickety ladder leads to the roof.  A small 3x3 square hatch in the back of the building is about 7 high off the ground.  No other obvious entrances can be detected from a distance.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Walking through the filthy streets Sadar shakes his head sadly at the filth and depravation. A muttered *"Little better than the gnolls"*  he says to no-one in particular. As he gazes at the building his eyes look at the ladder and nods, *"Shall we look at the roof and see if there an alternative way in that may be less well guarded?* he suggests before slowly moving to the ladder and giving it a gentle shake to see if its still sound and solid

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh didn't notice much, but one did not need to be a scout to see the female gnoll lose her temper.  When she slammed the table and threatened Sadar, Kharesh moved within arms length with a fluid, step, eyes locked on a potential foe.  However, when another bystander broke the tension, he relaxed a margin, waiting to release his full attention until Kathalra sat back down. 

The dwarf waited a moment, then moved to support his companions at the new table, all the while watching the room for signs of violence.  Fortunately, this discussion was much more civilized and earned information that would hopefully pan out.  Unless it was a trap, and the potential for more slaves on the market.  

After a few minutes of travel, the team arrived near what appeared to be an abandoned warehouse.  Peering at the facility, Kharesh leaned in and whispered, _"Trusting the tip, yes?  I'll check the back."_  With that, he slipped into the shadows and moved to where the hatch was, eyeing it and gauging if he could climb any portion of the building without it coming down on him.  
_Sneak over and check out the back ... can Kharesh climb up to the hatch?  And lights on in the place?  As we approach, any sounds to indicate numbers / types of people?
Stealth - (1d20+5)[11], Perception - (1d20+5)[24], Athletics - (1d20+7)[12] to climb
Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gex looks at the ladder and offers to take a look.  He quietly climbs up and then about half a minute later climbs back down.  Roof is rotted through.  Has a sun roof because of that, probably couldnt support much weight up there.  There is a higher level that the hatch leads to with bedrolls - I saw four, could be more. That level is over a separate room with its own door, probably taking up about a quarter of the space.  I couldnt see them, but I could hear at least two voices, but I also couldnt make out what they said.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar squints up at the roof again and then nods. *"Well, if we can go up there and drop in the sun roof I reckon that will give us the element of surprise. They won't be expecting us from that direction."* If the others agree he'll haulmself up carefully ad then try and lower himself down quietly through the rotted timber into the room above

_
Perception (1d20+6)[12]
Stealth (1d20+2)[3]
Athletics (1d20+7)[24]
_

----------


## Prehysterical

Only when they have left the tavern does Mauricio let out a sigh of relief. _That_ could have gone very poorly. As they walk to the safehouse, Mauricio notes the presence of the drug addicts with pity. Far too much work for him to do alone...

When they finally arrive at their destination, Mauricio regards the building like a puzzle box. He joins Kharesh in examining the hatch. After some mental arithmetic, Mauricio looks to the dwarf with some mild discomfort. "I do not mean to offend, master dwarf, but... do you think you could give me a boost?" The tiefling's head tilts toward the hatch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Guess I better roll Athletics: (1d20)[*4*]
Stealth: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Gwynfrid

That the Rabid Dog tavern isn't a place for Gurmok is made clear to him a first glance, and he's relieved that the group's longshanks manage to extract both information and themselves from the visit without triggering a hopeless fight. He contends himself with observing the locals, memorizing their features, while keeping Zen in check - now would be a very bad time for the beast's antics. Trusting Jarghun's tip is the best bet, if not a safe one, so he follows his companions through the streets. He was sent around the Inner Sea to discover and learn, and here there's some learning to do, mostly about abject poverty, extreme misery and depravation. The Katapesh that appeared so splendid for the first few hours turns out to have a side darker than even the worst parts of the Forked Teeth's caverns. At least his brethren, even the nastier ones, have some degree of community sense. 

Leaving this sorry sight behind, he joins the group in examining the building, looking for the best entrance. "If the roof is unsafe for our weight, then maybe we split? Half of us to the hatch maybe?", he suggests.

*Spoiler*
Show

Depending on what's needed:
Acrobatics (1d20+5)[*24*]
Athletics (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sadar, Gex, and Kali take the ladder to the roof, as Kharesh, Mauricio, and Gurmok open the hatch.  The three of them scurry quietly through the small hatch and onto a small second level of the warehouse with four bed rolls and a ladder.   The roof team creeps along, the roof slightly creaking under their combined weight.  

*Spoiler: Gurmok, Kharesh & Sadar*
Show

You hear voices arguing softly.

Look, Sapha doesnt want to abandon this hideout for nothing.
I know, but what is the plan?  We cant keep her here forever.
The plan is solid, I mean it worked, right?  We try again then 



As he strains to better hear, Sadar shifts his weight which causes a piece of the roof to give way.  The warrior is narrowly able to avoid following the debris onto the dirt floor below.

Crap!  Was she followed?!
Saph!  We got company!  The voice shouts loudly, as its owner, a young man in leather armor comes into view from the area unseen from the gap in the roof and hurls a dart at Sadar, which strikes him in the shoulder.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

R moved, drew a dart and threw it
Attack:  (1d20+7)[*25*] Damage: (1d4+2)[*4*] 

Everyone but Kali can act now


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Three levels:  ground (including a room behind a closed door), above the room (7 ft up), and the roof (12ft up)
Gray on roof is a hole, you can see most of the room.
Gray on ground is a room behind a closed door (only Dalnu and Saph are in there).
Dark red walls are doors (all but hatch is closed)
Orange walls are ladders

----------


## Prehysterical

So, they have stumbled into the serpent's nest... Mauricio winces when the ceiling cracks, but none of their party follows the debris down. Fortunately, it seems the alarmed slavers are too distracted by the half of the party on the roof. Time for violence, unfortunately.

Using the element of surprise and the elevation advantage, Mauricio readies his crossbow. After briefly considering the targets, he decides to go after the unarmored one first. He fires.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Interact to draw the crossbow, Devise a Stratagem (result of 8), Strike with crossbow for an attack roll total of *15* at target T
Damage: (1d8)[*2*] piercing
Strategic Strike: (1d6)[*1*] precision damage
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## farothel

Dalnu had spend some time trying to explain that she was just here to visit some old friends and do some shopping, nothing more, but she wasn't really getting through to the woman.  She had already felt that whoever had bound her wasn't all that good at it (and they had even let her keep her armour), but she hadn't done anything yet.  There were four of them as far as she had been able to determine and that was too much to take on without a plan and at least knowing where she was.  So with typical elven patience she had bided her time, learning as much as she could from the people who had captured her.  She hadn't done a spell yet, so they might not be aware that she could cast spells, at least beyond the utility spells a lot of people learned.  So she had spend a couple of hours trying without success to talk them into releasing her and also gaining some information.

Then she suddenly heard a ruckus outside of the room she was in and as her captor was distracted, she tried to get out of her bonds and if she was successful, throw a spell at her to teach her some manners.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


action 1: try to get out: unarmed attack vs bound DC: (1d20+5)[*9*]

if action 1 is not successful:
action 2: try to get out: unarmed attack vs bound DC: (1d20+1)[*18*]
action 3: cast shield spell (AC +2, gold dragon scales visible)

if action 1 was successful:
action 2-3: cast electric arc: damage (1d4+4)[*8*] (basic reflex save DC17)

wounds: 12/12
AC: 18 (20 with shield spell)

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Ouch... Well, this is it,_ Gumrok reflects philosophically as the fight begins and Sadar is already struck. But there is no time to reflect on the safety of life choices, and anyways, he was sent on a mission. Without lingering further, he prays for his deity's help in this instance.

"Déjà volent les projectiles 
De me garder, je me dépêche
Un bouclier me sera utile
Contre tout type de flèche."

"Ton esprit est-il si fragile
Que tes crimes le troublent?
De tes pensées tu perds le fil
Et ta confusion redouble."

Downstairs, one of the slavers suddenly feels a splitting headache...

*Spoiler*
Show

Action #1 Cast Shield
Actions #2-3 Cast Daze on opponent T, I assume I have line of sight to him. Basic Will save DC16 for 3 damage, stunned 1 if crit fail.


Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 16 including Shield effect; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15

----------


## DrK

Sadar grunts as the dart hit him, and with his blood fired up he drops into the room below, sword in hand as he strides towards the nearest of the slavers and swings hard!

_Sadar drops down (presmumably  Q5 --> C5)
Attacks  O with power attack (1d20+9)[25] dam (2d10+4)[20]


HPs 15/19
_

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh was listening closely to the people below, thinking about how they might best get the drop on them.  Unfortunately, someone upstairs beat them to it by dropping a portion of the roof down to the floor below.  Suddenly, the voices below raised in alarm and the fight was on!

Kharesh saw or heard his companions rush into motion, attacks coming rapidly from multiple angles.  Sighing internally, the monk slipped forward and leapt down to attack one of their adversaries.  Landing with surprising delicacy for such a stout dwarf, Kharesh entered into a stance and launched two rapid punches, hard like the stone he emulated.

The dwarf waited a moment, then moved to support his companions at the new table, all the while watching the room for signs of violence.  Fortunately, this discussion was much more civilized and earned information that would hopefully pan out.  Unless it was a trap, and the potential for more slaves on the market.  
_Round 1 - Action 1: move/jump to F4
Action 2: Enter Mountain Stance
Action 3: Flurry of blows w/Falling stones vs R
Attack 1 - (1d20+7)[18], Damage - (1d8+4)[7]
Attack 2 - (1d20+2)[21], Damage - (1d8+5)[11]
Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (14)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

As the conflict begins, you can assess the features of the opponents.  The tall man in the corner of the warehouse is dressed in colorful orange Katapeshi robes, but he looks strange.  He is bald and lacks eyebrows, but has small nodules protruding from his jawline.  Mauricios bolt grazes his shoulder, clearly hurting, but not a substantial blow.  Gurmoks spell causes the strange man to clutch his temple and grunt in pain, but it does not appreciably slow him down.

A young half-orc woman with tightly braided black hair in hide armor encounters Sadars blade.  His powerful chop strikes her shoulder and cuts deep.  Somehow the woman keeps her footing, grunting in fury, and drawing a bastard sword.

Kharesh moves into range of the man in leather.  Underneath his scars, and slightly misshapen face, he looks young.  His dark hair is cropped very short, as if shaved, just not recently.  Kharesh felt that his first blow should have connected, except the man seems to summon some preternatural quickness to jerk his head back at the last instant, narrowly evading the strike.  His luck or skill fails him when the second blow connects, and Kharesh can hear a rib crack in the strike.  Gex takes notes from Gurmok and uses a similar magic to influence the mind of the rogue, but aside from a wince and a grimace, there is little sign it had much effect.

In the office, Sapha hears the shout and turns, wait here!  She sprints toward the door, glancing back as Dalnu slips a wrist from her poorly tied restraints.  Ugh! the woman grunts in frustration, clearly choosing to prioritize the unknown assailants, as she passes through the door, a termite riddled slab of free of handle or latch.  This newcomer entering the warehouse floor from the small room is a beautiful young woman with wavy black hair and hazel eyes.  She wears studded leather armor visible under more stylish Katapeshi garb.  She places a small flute to her lips and trills a few notes.  As she does so, a chunk of debris on the ground launches toward Kharesh.  Perhaps it was the unexpectedness of the move, but the debris connects hard before richocheting into the far wall

The half-orc woman, left shoulder drenched in blood, swings her blade twice in succession at Sadar.  Her left arm swings out to catch his clothing, and she pulls him off balance for the the return swing to connect.

The rogue draws his shortsword and slashes twice at Kharesh.  The first blow connects, but the second is clumsy and uncontrolled.  

The tall man breathes deeply, raises his left hand, and commands three glowing projectiles into existence that launch at Kharesh striking him with a forceful punch.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

S telekinetic strike vs Kharesh: (1d20+7)[*20*] Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]

O snagging strike vs Sadar: (1d20+9)[*25*] Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]
O snagging strike vs Sadar: (1d20+4)[*20*] Damage: (1d8+4)[*6*]

R attack vs Kharesh: (1d20+7)[*23*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*] + (1d6)[*6*]
R attack vs Sadar (or Kharesh): (1d20+2)[*3*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*] + (1d6)[*1*]

T magic missile x3 at Kharesh: (3d4+3)[*10*]

*15* damage to Sadar (should be at 0)
*21* to Kharesh (should be at 1 - he has a lot of HP!)

All PCs can go
Sadar should be unconscious
Dalnu is free (door blocks line of sight, but does not slow movement)


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Three levels:  ground (including a room behind a closed door), above the room (7 ft up), and the roof (12ft up)
Gray on roof is a hole, you can see most of the room.
Gray on ground is a room behind a closed door (only Dalnu and Saph are in there).
Dark red walls are doors (all but hatch is closed)
Orange walls are ladders

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok winces at the violent spectacle below. These opponents appear to be really tough, and Sadar is cut down! That won't do. He starts channelling Irori's power towards the unfortunate warrior.

"Point n'est question que tu chutes 
Car nous avons besoin de toi
Même pour juste une minute
Pour la bagarre autour de toi."

Reflecting on his own security now, he decides to renew his protection, with additional words of prayer coming out of his lips.

"Je vois ici qu'ils ont un mage
Avec eux, qui projette sa force
Donc il me faut un blindage
Car je vois que les choses se corsent!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Actions #1-2 Cast Heal on Sadar (1d8+8)[*12*]
Action #3 Cast Shield 

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 16 including Shield effect; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15

----------


## farothel

Seeing the woman leave, Dalnu stood up and after putting her shield up, she went after her captor.  There she noticed some other people trying to fight others she recognised as her captors.

The others see an elven woman come out of the small office, quite good looking and with her long black hair in a single braid.  She's not visibly armed, but she has some golden scales on her face and she's wearing scale mail armour.  She also has a shimmering force field in front of her.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


action 1: get up
action 2: cast shield
action 3: move to F8

wounds: 12/12
AC: 18 (20 with shield spell)

----------


## Prehysterical

And just like, what looks to be a promising ambush has been reversed on their heads. Mauricio watches in alarm as Sadar goes down under the swing, but healing magic from their strange goblin acquaintance has the man back on his feet. Kharesh, meanwhile, staggers under the barrage of his opponents. Realizing that the chances of survival would drop proportionately to their numbers, Mauricio makes a quick jump down and does what he can with some poultices for the dwarf's wounds. He then draws his dagger, knowing in his gut that reloading the crossbow would take time that they don't have.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Drop down/step to G4
Treat Wounds (against DC 15) on Kharesh: (1d20+5)[*12*]
Unfortunately, can't try again if this fails.
Interact to draw the dagger.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Starbin

[QUOTE=Starbin;25532958]*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh grunted as several attacks all impacted him from different directions in rapid succession.  The chunk of rock distracted him, leaving his guard open for the blade strike.  But the three missiles were going to hit him no matter what.  Staggered, he saw Sadar drop to a knee for a moment, and knew he should retreat.  However, could he leave a downed man to the predations of these foes?  Stay and fall, or run and survive?

The logic of retreat was clear, but he realized it was moot - how could he hone himself if he ran from the opportunity?  It was times like these that tried the hardest, and to flee from such a challenge would make him less than he wanted to be.  Instead, he straightened up, spat a glob of blood on the floor and smiled at the man in front of him.  Squatting down, he stepped forward with both hands some up swiftly to catch the man in the chest and push him back ... hard.  Even as he did, he followed him steadily, swinging one elbow at his opponents rib cage as he moved.  When they came to a stop, he used the combat to help shield him from the other attacks, bobbing and weaving behind his fleshy shield.
_Round 2 - Gonna try some other things this go.
Action 1: Shove R back (following him along).  He will attempt to push R towards D3 and T Shove - (1d20+9)[26] vs Target's Fort DC
Action 2: Strike with Falling Stone Attack - (1d20+2)[18], Damage - (1d8+4)[12]
Action 3: Take Cover, using R for cover against T if possible.  

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less), Mountain Stance  (in spoiler below)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar drops down into their midst and flickering blades bite into his flesh, even as the blades bite he counterattacks before falling unconscious and toppling to the dusty floor_


So I guess my understanding is I get this round and then get hit and go KO
Power attack (1d20+9)[21] dam (2d10+5)[24]
Attack 3 (1d20)[16] dam (1d10+4)[6]

_

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After Mauricio fails to heal the injured monk, Kharesh lands a palm squarely on the rogues chest and pushes him back.  He follows quickly with another fist, but, again, the rogue is able to deftly avoid the attack.  

As Dalnu strides into the room and shields herself, Kali looks at the scene below and shakes her head, gods!  They are practically children!

Gex hops down off the roof.  He raises a hand and fires a sickly green ray of light at the rogue, but the man dodges the beam with ease.

Almost as soon as the half-orc takes Sadar out of the battle, Gurmok brings him back in.  The warrior launches a powerful swing while on the ground, mangling the half-orcs left leg.  This time, she drops hard.  Sadar then rises to his feet.

Surveying the carnage, Sapha cries out, Palla!  No!  She raises her hands, still clutching the flute, and says, if you let us heal our friend, and do not harm us further, we will surrender.  Gallwa, Phinn?  The rogue and tall man glance over to her and nod, but maintain postures ready to act.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

@DrK: slightly modified Sadars action to have him stand after the power attack

Gex ray of enfeeblement vs R: (1d20+7)[*11*] Fort: (1d20+5)[*21*]

No map

----------


## farothel

Dalnu looks at the scene and the others who had attacked her capturs.
"Tell me who you are and what you want and why you abducted me," she asks to Sapha.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The rogue slowly, and making sure there is no confusion, removes a kit from a pouch at his side, as he says, bandages for her wounds please.  He then goes to administer first aid to the downed half-orc.

Sapha looks pretty nervous and holds up her hands beseechingly, but answers, I am Sapha, these are my friends.  And we didnt abduct you!  We tried to uh, unencumber you of any excess wealth which I thought you were going to have since you were looking to buy fancy jewelry, but you didnt.  I thought you might have had a stash or know where valuables could be found, but you havent been forthcoming about that.  We werent going to hurt you!  Were desperate for some coin is all.

*Spoiler: Dalnu*
Show

 Everything she is saying checks out pretty well with what youve seen.  Aside from the bracelet she originally showed you to lure you here, none of them has displayed much of value other than weapons and armor.  They postured and threatened, but aside from tying you up, have done nothing to hurt you.  She has been asking you mostly questions about stashes and where valuables are stored.  Youve also overheard the others trying to figure out what they would do with you.

----------


## Prehysterical

Unfortunately, the poultice that Mauricio applies sloughs right off of Kharesh. The whole skirmish dances on a knife's edge... Thankfully, Gurmok's healing brings Sadar back into the fight and enables the warrior to rise and strike again. Things come to an abrupt halt when the half-orc is felled and her apparent friends call for mercy. At first, Mauricio is shocked at the audacity of such a request from a group of slavers, but... the youth of their adversaries finally sinks in. His confusion only grows when the woman who was obviously the captive emerges, obviously an elf and not a human.

Eyes darting back and forth, Mauricio finally comes to a most unsatisfactory conclusion. His face twists into a fierce scowl as if he had swallowed something foul. Mauricio poses an icy cold question.

"Sadar... Might we be in the market for a _gnoll-skin cloak_?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar scowls, a hand pressed to his flank where the blood wells out from underneath his fingers. *you scum, a cloak sounds good right about now.* Struggling upright he gestures with the sword. *wher is the woman? We want her back*

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sapha motions to the clearly visible Dalnu, with a note of confusion in her voice, she is right here.  We havent harmed her. Then to Dalnu, please tell your friends we didnt hurt you!

----------


## Prehysterical

As Sadar interrogates the group, Mauricio facepalms... which means that his fingers end up brushing over his bald scalp. His fingers curl away and Mauricio's voice becomes heated.

"We have been _duped_, Sadar! The gnoll lied to us! This woman, whoever she is," Mauricio pointed to Dalnu, "is clearly _not_ Sofh the researcher, wife of Zetath al Ustadh! And Jaghun, the flea-bitten mongrel, he _knew_ that! He's probably laughing with his female cohort at the Rabid Dog right now!"

Mauricio leans against the office wall, stroking his temple to soothe a growing headache. "We are back to square one... May he choke on that gold coin," he mutters.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Jaghun!?  Again! Sapha cries out in evident rage.

The tall strange-looking man gazes at you with a dumbfounded look, wait you lot believed _Jaghun_?  The _gnoll_?  Who spends most of the day playing bluffing card games!?  Are you daft?

Ugh!  Hes been trying to get us killed for months.

Always in indirect ways like this.  The tall man interjects for clarification.

It had been almost a month since the last one - that Ulfen berserker.  I thought he might have forgotten about us.

The rogue looks up from his tending to the fallen warriors wounds and says, you lot ever do try to kill him, let me know - enemy of my enemy and all.

----------


## Prehysterical

"No more or less daft than a pack of would-be muggers who miss their mark," Mauricio snaps back in temper. Pinching his nose and taking a breath to calm down, Mauricio explains, "We were short on leads... and time.

Now..."

The doctor's tiefling heritage becomes fully apparent as his sunken cheeks grow taut in an unpleasant smile, his bared teeth showing sharp tips. His next words, despite their dark mirth, are as cold as the grave.

"How would you like that moment to be _sooner_ rather than later?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## farothel

> Sapha motions to the clearly visible Dalnu, with a note of confusion in her voice, she is right here.  We havent harmed her. Then to Dalnu, please tell your friends we didnt hurt you!


"You didn't kick me if that's what you mean," Dalnu said, "but you did bring me here against my will.  and what's this about Sofh.  I know here and only an idiot would mix up us two.  She's a human from Kataphesh and I'm an elf from Kyonin.  How much different can two people be, really."

She looked at the 'invaders'.
"So you're looking for Sofh, right?  Anything wrong with her?  It's been a while since I saw her, but I had hoped to visit her while I was here?  And any idea on what to do with these idiots?"

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was still shaking somewhat, and clung to the closest shadow he could find, the gnolls where enough, but an all out _ambush_? he shook his head, he was definitely getting new experiences, just not ones he was hoping for!

As the woman spoke, it dawned on him she knew Sofh.

Stepping out of his shadow without thinking *"Wait, you know Sofh?"* he says, not meekly at all, and only his hands shaking. 

*Spoiler*
Show




Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## farothel

"Well, knowing is perhaps too strong a word," Dalnu said, "but I've spoken with her once or twice, yes."

----------


## BelGareth

Gex tilted his head to the side, was this newcomer being obtuse on purpose? he couldn't tell.

*"We're looking for her, have you seen her recently, tell us what you know, if it pleases you?"*

*Spoiler*
Show




Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## farothel

"No, I haven't seen her recently," Dalnu said, "that's why I'm in Katapesh.  I've last seen her about a decade ago or so.  But where are my manners.  My name is Dalnu."

It's clear that time has a different meaning for her, and you get the feeling that's she quite a bit older than you would expect.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar snarls a curse under his breath as they again foiled but then as he looks at his wounds and winces he staggers back to the others and listens more closely. *"You knew her, that is good. May have you an idea asto where she is?"* After speaking politely to Dalnu he looks back at the gnoll, *"You, where is she. Tell us everything."*

----------


## farothel

"I don't," Dalnu said, "I didn't even knew where she lived around here.  While I was checking out the jewelry that had these so riled up, I was also asking around for her, but no luck so far.  But if you're looking for her, I'm willing to help out."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The rogue thinks for moment on Mauricios proposal and says, you would need a good plan.  A great plan, actually.  Jaghun hes an old, retired gnoll.  Only way a gnoll gets to be old and retired is if they are tough, but most importantly _smart_.  I hate him, but hes rarely alone, and dangerous on his own.  Hes got a bad leg, but otherwise he is tough.  He lives right near here, part of why he hates us, and there are always other gnolls staying with him.

*Spoiler: Sadar*
Show

Sadar knows that the rogues assessment of old gnolls is accurate, but perhaps even understating the situation.  Retirement to a gnoll is basically no longer having to follow the edicts of the clan leader, but not being exiled.  For a gnoll to retire, they would have to be tough enough and wily enough to survive to old age, have enough clout within their clan that their retirement is permitted, and be smart enough to navigate the rules of whatever place they retire to so that no one else kills them.  A clan leader would only permit this if the other gnoll is sufficiently dangerous enough personally or politically.  This also explains why Kathalra, by all accounts a leader in this area, was even a bit deferential to Jaghun.  Sadar expects Jaghun would be a rather formidable adversary.  A direct attack would likely be suicide.


Kali finally climbs down off the roof.  She looks a little upset, but says to Dalnu, we ave been asked by Zetath to find Sofh.  Her caravan from Solku was raided by slavers west o the city.  She was travelin under a false name, but they found it out somehow.  We tried talkin to the gnolls, but the big one, Kathalra, either dinnae know or feigned ignance.  That awful Jaghun said these kids had her, and sent us here.

After Kali delivers an account of events, the rogue scratches his chin and says, it turns out, I might have overheard something related to this Sofh-

Sapha interjects, and we can surely part with that information, if Dalnu here can forgive our transgressions, well forgive you the assault on our home, the Zephyrs can remain oblivious to the whole incident, and well part ways in peace.  Is that acceptable?

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh was quiet as the group entered an uneasy truce that quickly revealed several things.  First, the people they were assaulting appeared to have nothing to do with the woman they were seeking.  Second, they were very young, but quite adept.  Third, the group had likely been deceived by the gnoll in an effort to remove competition?  

He didn't say much as the others spoke, one hand pressed against his bruised ribs, possibly broken.  As the others unraveled the mystery, and slowly reached a common ground, he finally spoke.  "I have questions.  First, why does Jaghun seek your death?  Second, what is his ... profession?  Third, do you know which slavers he associates with?

He knew the name Sofh ..."
_OOC - so how long does a medicine check take?  I read it as 10 min normally ... and that if someone fails it, the 'patient' is immune to further attempt for an hour?

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (14)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The tall, strange-looking one is the first to start on answering Khareshs questions, though seems to amble into a lot of loosely relevant setup. When we moved in here about a year ago, I had thought we lucked out with our gnoll neighbor, Jaghun.  We actually own this place.  Real estate in Dogtown is dirt cheap, if you can even find the owner.  He was calm, and honestly, he was actually kind of nice, for a gnoll, I mean.  Most gnolls are as likely to try and rip your arms off as talk with you, but not him - hes downright chatty.

Sapha gets more to the point, Jaghun keeps trying to kill us because some of his possessions went missing about six months back - a pittance compared to all his wealth, but he thinks we did it.  We didnt, but he still keeps doing this.  We dont know why he does it in this weird way, and he pretends like he knows nothing about it when weve tried to get him to stop.

Its never been his people, though.  Its always just some odd folks who came to him for something, and he manages to dupe into trying to kill us instead - no offense.  He was a Spotted Hide raider, and an important one I gather.  Now he gambles most of the day, and basically has a harem next door.  But I dont know much about his history beyond that.

The rogue answers Khareshs final question with a non-answer, and I think I know why he knows of this Sofh.  He looks to Dalnu expectantly.

----------


## farothel

Dalnu looks at her capturs.
"Okay, as long as I get all my stuff back, I'll let it go," she said, "I don't have much time for revenge right now anyway and by the time I do get around to it, you're probably dead from old age anyway."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With Dalnu in agreement, Sapha goes to return her possessions. The rogue then explains, I was laying on the roof last night, when Purheegee and Jaghun started having an animated conversation.  Purheegee is Jaghuns son, and a black sheep or just a screw up maybe.  He was boasting about how he bought what would be a big score off Kathalra, because he knew the woman was a famous scholar somehow, and I think the name he said was Sofh al Ustadh or something very similar.  Jaghun said something akin to leave him out of it, share the wealth with the tribe, and heal his reputation, which all just pissed Purheegee off.  He yelled and left.

I think Purheegee has her, and since he always smells like dung, he probably lives in the sewers.  You could ask one of the muckrakers where, they would likely know.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The sudden resolution of the conflict leaves Gurmok alternatively confused and relieved. The group had been close to defeat for a moment... But remembering all the stories of the wars involving his tribe, there had never been a surrender and truce reached this fast, at least not until considerable bloodshed had occured. _Does this mean longshanks are kinder to others overall, or just kinder to each other only, or rather that they hate goblins more than anyone else?_ Reflecting on how light his education has been on societal matters, he decides to postpone judgment until he the end of his learning tour. 

His heads pops out from the platform, calling out: "Nice! From the sound of it, both groups were able to resolve this conflict without further violence. Congratulations!" He listens to the young rogue. "Turns out we were right to come inquiring over here! We just started on the wrong foot with you." He jumps down, and goes to the elf woman first, offering a solemn hand for her to shake. "I am Gurmok, humble apprentice to the Master of Masters. Honored to make your acquaintance." He then proceeds to introduce himself to each member of Sapha's group in the same somewhat stiff manner.

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio carefully considers Sapha's words, dissecting them like a cadaver. "Hmmm... Perhaps whatever items Jaghun is missing would either be embarrassing to his fellow gnolls... or something that they would kill him for having. Either way, we can use that to our advantage."

He stops as a thought occurs to him. "So, this son is estranged and Jaghun is missing valuable items... Could they be connected in some way? Perhaps Purheegee lost the items for his father, or even stole them for _himself_...."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Phinnaeus, but I go by Phinn, the tall strange-looking man replies.

His bandaging done, the rogue replies curtly, Gallwu.  Nodding toward the unconscious woman, Palla.

Well met, Master Gurmok.  I am Sapha.  As to your idea, I havent the faintest idea who robbed him.  If it was his son, I dont know how that would help you.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex nods to each as they introduce themselves

*"Well met, I am Gex"* he then turns to everyone *"Might I suggest we rest up, and perhaps, we can rest here? and discuss how we can get back at these gnolls together?"*

*Spoiler*
Show


*Diplomacy* - (1d20+7)[*23*]

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh let the others talk, since it seemed they were all so good at it.  He listened, nodding occasionally at one comment or another.  He gave his name to Dalnu when she introduced herself, seemingly more open with the woman than with the people who had attempted to kill him mere moments ago.  The monk wasn't one to hold a grudge, but that did not mean he forgave quickly or easily.  However, given the unfolding situation, he was willing to admit his eagerness to test himself in combat had likely added to the chaos of the situation.  

When discussions arose about what was next, he finally spoke.  "We were sent to kill this lot ... the gnoll will likely try to confirm our success.  If he hears of us wondering about, he'll know we are coming for him - success or no, we will have found out he betrayed us.  If he thinks his son has the woman we seek, he may warn him.  I suggest we either rest here, or find a hidden spot to rest.  Let these young ones walk about town bragging how they defeated old adventurers ... and maybe find out where the son is.

What say you?"
_OOC - Just an alternative approach ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (14)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

"I am Mauricio Averni, Miss Dalnu. A pleasure to make your acquaintance."

Gex and Kharesh's suggestions prompt a nod from Mauricio. "Perhaps our remaining here will be best for all parties concerned... Your suggestion is a cunning one, master dwarf," Mauricio complimented. "Besides, it will give me a chance to mollify some of the damage we have inflicted on each other. Now, Kharesh, please come here so that I might doctor you properly this time..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just assume that Mauricio waits until the 10 minutes have expired for this Treat Wounds: (1d20+5)[*25*]
If the thieves allow it, Mauricio will also tend to their friend. Treat this as Treat Wounds or Administer First Aid as necessary: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## farothel

"You can, but I'm going to a more decent place to stay," Dalnu said, "somewhere I can get some wine and decent food."

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh took on a pensive look, wondering if the woman didn't understand.  "Assuming the gnoll knows you were captured ... if he sees you, that will speak volumes as well. 
 Perhaps you can stay out of sight for a bit and enjoy your wine and decent food another time?"
_OOC - Might be overthinking it, but we've already underestimated the gnoll info broker once ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (14)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## farothel

"Maybe, but then we go somewhere else," Dalnu said, "I'm not staying in this location."
She wasn't going to stay in the location where she was held and with the people who had been doing the holding.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

At the PCs desire to stay here, the young criminals bristle initially, but Gexs words and Mauricios healing seems to soften their stance. Bragging about this could probably help with our clout, suggests Phinn.

 When Dalnu refuses to stay, Sapha jumps to the defense of the woman, Jaghun wouldnt know about her and even if he somehow knew she entered here, she had done so freely.  Nothing would look odd about her being free.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Dalnu leaves after agreeing to meet up at the Dawn Gate at, well, dawn.  It isnt long before Palla regains consciousness.  While initially hesitant about the arrangement, her friends persuade her to get on board.  Two at a time, the young criminals head out to boast about killing some old ruffians who raided their home. When it comes time to sleep, the dirt floor is made available and a small watch is formed just in case their hosts decide to try something.  On the cool ground, the vestiges of a roof permit a lovely view of the stars overhead as you drift off to sleep

The next morning, the party leaves to reach the gate by dawn.  Outside the home of Saphas crew, Kali, who has been a little distraught all night, clears her throat, this wasnae what I expected.  I knew that there would be dangers, and mistakes, but we amost killed those kids. We amost killed those kids, because a _gnoll_ told us to.  I dunnae think this is da right move for me now.  I thought about stickin through for Sofh, but I amnae sure Id make the right choices.  I am sorry, but I am gonna leave and think.  I hope you find Sofh safe and well.  With that, Kali departs.

Dalnu arrives to the Dawn gate only a little after the rest of you.  Following Gallwus suggestion, you look for a member of the muckrakers guild.  It doesnt take long to find a dirty man with a wagon full of tools shoveling some refuse into a sluice of ocean water at the base of the wall.  A mention of gnolls in the sewer has him reply, aye, aye.  Know where they are, I think the rightuns anyway.  Tell you all about it for three silver.

*Spoiler*
Show

If you want to perform additional healing, there was plenty of time in the night.  Kharesh and Sadar are the only ones with lingering injuries I believe.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar has sought some healing from his learned friends the night before and had then happily stood his turn on watch during the night in the slums to avoid getting attacked or mugged whilst they slept. In the morning he is happy to toss the old man 3 sp. *"Less dung today wise elder. Soak your bones in a bath and seek solace in the arms of a woman. But first tell us of the sewer gnolls and we can remove them to make your days safer."*

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The white-haired muckraker happily takes the coin, perhaps with a hint of surprise.  Thank ya kindly, Sir.  There be three or four gnolls living in one of the nearby chambers. Its a big room with sewage coming in from three directions, joining together, then out to sea.  Theyve been there about two months.  There are four paths in:  the one from the south is probably still mostly impassable unless you want to crawl through sewage; the one from the west weve stopped using since people go missing in that corridor; coming in from the north is probably easiest, the grate about a block that way - pretty straight shot from there, first chamber it hits; last from the east, the one headed out to sea, is accessible from within the city behind the bakery in Horrth Plaza, you follow along the water until it meets up with a different canal, head uphill against the current, pass straight through the first chamber, theyll be in the second.

----------


## farothel

Dalnu had a nice night and a reasonably good meal.  She couldn't stay in the most fancy inns due to her financial situation, but she did find one that was clean and that was the important bit.

The following morning she went to meet up the others.
"I suggests the Eastern one," she said, "they probably guard the most direct route the most."

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the group gathers to confer on what the best route could be, Gurmok ask Sadar: "It felt like this man was surprised. Did he perhaps expect you to haggle for the price? It is how everything is done in this city, am I correct?"

No matter how educational they may be for him, the goblin realizes the cultural considerations have to give way to more immediately practical ones. At Dalnu's suggestion, he replies: "I agree with you, Miss Dalnu. I have no taste for crawling through sewers - the look of disgust on his face is eloquent about this, as are his freshly cleaned clothing even after spending a night on a floor -  and as you, say, the easiest route is guarded. I suppose we could also venture the dangerous way, but I am loath to waste Irori's blessings. So, East, yes, seems best."

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh thanked his companion for the ministrations that eased his bruises.  By morning, even the tenderness was gone - a good omen for the day.  It didnt take long to find their newest companion and get information regarding the sewers.  He listened to the old man speak, but something else as bothering him.  It seemed everyone in this city was a merchant of sorts, and anything could be had for a price.  Unfortunately few things could be accepted at face value - as their last bout in information brokering had shown them.  

Kharesh listened closely, but watched the old man even closer for any signs of deceit.  He also held up a hand when the others started to discuss which direction to take.  "Lets talk over a meal."

Once they were along, he murmured, We have less friends in this city than we would hope.  As for directions, I cote for the path less traveled.  Even the one to the East sounds like an escape path  or access to a safe house.
_OOC - Not sure Kharesh has started trusting so easily just yet.
Perception mod is +5

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (14)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar looks at the others and nods, *I agree. From the description the east seems wise. Like you I have no wish to crawl through anymore of the citys filth.* The last said with a distasteful look around their current location.

After that he turns to Gurmok with a shrug. *my brother was the merchant, me, I will pay for what I think the information is worth. If I he had lied and had nothing I would have asked for my silvers back.*

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh rubbed his head thoughtfully, commenting, "How do you tell the difference between nothing and a lie?  And if he sells information of our asking to the gnolls, that's just as bad."

Sighing, he waved to the others.  I talk too much.  Action over indecision ... east it is.  Perhaps we can beat any news of our coming.
_OOC - not going to rock the boat over perceived issues.  Moving on out!  Kharesh is an okay scout (decent perception/stealth and darkvision), so he can go first if folks like.  

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (14)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## BelGareth

Gex watches everyone and as he does he almost starts to hyperventilate, it wasn't getting anywhere, and he had to put out a small hand to steady himself.

He was about to stammer out something when Kharesh finished his statement *"Y...Yes, let's move...instead of talking, or perhaps move while we talk? But I agree, the road least traveled, let us go."*

*Spoiler*
Show



Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After some discussion over breakfast, the group settles on taking the path from the East.  Following the old muckrakers directions leads the party behind the Bakery at Horrth Plaza.  The rusted wrought iron grate is lifted with only a little difficulty allowing for descent into the sewers below.  A sturdy ladder makes the movement to nearly 20 below possible.  

The first thing you notice is the smell.  While outside of the grate it was subtle, at the bottom the olfactory barrage is relentless. The fetid air below is cold and damp.  There is a slight grade to the stone floor, which permits the flowing central canal of sewage to descend rather than stagnate.  The acoustics from the hard stone walls cause sounds to echo and effuse everything you can hear the distant sounds of waterfalls, metal clanging, objects splashing into water, animals screeching, rhythmic thumping, and countless other noises pervading the atmosphere.  The ceilings are fairly low, only about 7 high.  Lastly, it is very dark. 

*Spoiler: Lowlight vision (Dalnu, Gex, Mauricio)*
Show

You can see that the stone path is 5 ft wide and descends into darkness. On one side of the path is a stone wall, the other side descends about two feet into the foul sewage.  This river of filth stretches for about five feet and then a second pathway on the other bank runs parallel to where you stand.

*Spoiler: Darkvision (Gurmok, Kharesh)*
Show

You can see that the stone path is 5 ft wide, on one side of the path is a stone wall, the other side descends about two feet into the foul sewage.  This river of filth stretches for about five feet and then a second pathway on the other bank runs parallel to where you stand.  At several points in view, wooden planks are laid across the gap allows for crossing from one side to the other.  Scattered along the stone are the occasional pieces of wood, either covering damage, or covering smaller chutes of waste from different sources.  Uphill about 20 ft back is a wall that only the sewage flows under.  The descent down leads into a perpendicular corridor and another river of sewage about 50 away.

*Spoiler: All*
Show

This is our first foray into exploration mode.  Describe what your character is doing, and I can roll the relevant checks.  Also, please construct a marching order.

Lastly, what do you do with Zen?  Do you try to bring him down the ladder?

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh pulled out a piece of bread he had kept from earlier and pulled off two small pieces that he rolled into balls and pressed into his nose to help mitigate the odor.  Turning to the others, he leaned close and whispered, _"Path is only a couple paces wide, stay close.  The section we need is up ahead.  If you use light, let me know ... I'll scout ahead."_
_OOC - Figure Kharesh can lead, or scout ahead if the others call upon light.  Depending on the gasses down here, might want to be cautious with an open flame.  
Not sure how this translates into specific checks in exploration mode, but sneak and search ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (14)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## BelGareth

Gex has no problems climbing down the ladder, but once down, he crinkles his nose, there was nothing to do about it, so he just set a frown upon his face and wiggled his fingers, his eyes lighting up with a blue glow as he examined their surroundings. 

*Spoiler*
Show


His action will be 'Detect Magic'

Marching order: in the middle

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio shares Kharesh's misgivings about the information. His pride still stings after being made a fool by Jaghun. While Mauricio has had some experience skulking about, however, it was always under someone else's direction. In this case, he defers his judgment to the others.

This proves to be a _horrible_ idea as the full reek of the canal hits him. If it was this bad here, how bad was the south entrance?! Mauricio pulls out a ragged handkerchief and coughs into it, practically smothering himself with the fabric to keep the noise down. With little more than a foot of clearance, it feels claustrophobic.

"Into this den of disease we go," Mauricio grumbles quietly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio will try to stick to the middle of the formation. If there are too many people clambering for that, stick him second to last. For exploration, he will be primarily investigating the area around them for any sign of clues. 
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## farothel

"Anybody bring a torch," Dalnu asked while binding a scarf in front of her face to avoid the worst of the smell, "I can carry it if you need both hands, but I didn't bring any and I don't have magical means to make light either."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok realizes one drawback of adventuring with longshanks. _Oh. They can't see in the dark. Er..._

He hesitates, then admits sheepishly: "I prayed Irori to grant me his boons today, but, er, light isn't one of those. In fact... Well, it never is, because, er, I can see in the dark. And I don't have any torches either. I'm so sorry. I shall correct this as soon as I can."

Another concern comes to his mind. "Also, I will need to bring my companion. I know that few people like him, but... I do. And I don't want him left in this less than safe area of the city, with the gnolls and all. He can sense things we can't, too, so he may be useful." Attaching his rope to the top of the ladder, he proceeds to haul Zen down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Goblins live in caverns with their goblin dogs, so, even though Zen doesn't have a climb speed, I take it he's familiar with underground movement and the occasional manhandling. If necessary, Gurmok can use his Survival or Nature skills?

Exploration: Gurmok will be in the back of the group and use Search to check for anything the others may have missed.

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 12; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zen tolerates being lowered into the sewer by rope, if only because of how delightful it smells to his rodent senses.  Once at the bottom, Sadar cant see anything and lights a torch, which he hands off to Dalnu.  While nothing explodes, the gases in the air cause the torch to burn rather brightly.  After deciding on tasks, Kharesh takes the lead and scouts ahead a bit.  Sadar follows with his weapon drawn and eyes watchful.  Next are Dalnu and Gex, both scanning for magic, followed by Mauricio, Zen, and Gurmok, who watch for danger and this of interest.  

The group descends down the shallow grade with the stream of waste slowly moving to their right.  Frequent narrow inlets join into the main flow as you descend.  After a short trip, you come to a point where the flow joins into a perpendicular one.  Rather than following the flow down, you turn upward to match the old muckrakers directions. After the turn, dim patch of light can be seen ahead, where the narrow tunnel expands briefly.

*Spoiler: Kharesh*
Show

Kharesh sees several gigantic rats ahead, seemingly aligned in eating a piece of carrion.  The dont seem to have seen you yet.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

I am rolling initiative now, but they haven't actually spotted you yet, so as long as you are quiet, you may be able to act.  If you attack, combat will begin.

*Kharesh* - (1d20+5)[*22*] 
*Sadar* - (1d20+6)[*26*]
*Dalnu* - (1d20+3)[*13*]
*Gex* - (1d20+3)[*21*] 
*Mauricio* - (1d20+7)[*10*] 
*Gurmok* - (1d20+6)[*22*]
*Zen* - (1d20+6)[*11*]
*R* - (1d20+5)[*9*]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Yellow are planks that allow you to cross
Brown is the sewage stream
The red is the ladder you descended down
The cavern AB13-AF17 is dim light

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar had copied the others in pulling his scarf across his face to try and mask some of the god awful stench. Then as the dark enevloped them he lit the torch and held it arms length before cautiously handing it to Dalnu, a grin and a wry *"Well we didn't explode yet"*. As they advance and he see's the writhing pile of rats he gags slightly before swishing the falchion. *"Well, it won't be the first time I've disposed of vermin"* and striding forwards to chop at the nearest rat

_
1. Stride to AE17
2+3.Power Attack (1d20+9)[10] dam (2d10+4)[16]


_

----------


## farothel

As Sadar moved forward, Dalnu let fly a ball of acid on the middle rat, splashing the others with the acid as well.  Then she cast a shield spell for additional protection, which caused gold scales to appear on her face and the back of her hands.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


actions 1-2: acid splash on R2: to hit (1d20+7)[*19*] for (1d6)[*3*] acid damage +1 splash to it and all around (on a miss, only splash to main target, on a crit miss, nothing, on a crit success, 1 persistent acid damage to main target)
action 3: raise shield (including bloodline bonus, AC20 for one round)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sadar strides forward and slashes at the closest rat.  However, his foot slides in a pile of slime during the motion, and the strike goes wide as the rat rears in surprise.  Nearly simultaneously, Dalnu fires off a ball of acid, which does connect with the central rat and splashes all about spraying the other nearby rats.

In addition to the large rats, there are many smaller rats appearing in this chamber.


_All other PCs can go now in any order_

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was scanning the tunnel as they moved, and his nose began to twitch, something was _off_, his subterranean senses were tingling. He frowed and scanned the area, what in the name of Desna? he thought, but then his questions were answered as they rounded the corner, and Sadar slips talking aobut 'vermin' scowling he runs up, all thought of being afraid lost, and wiggles his fingers at the giant rats. 

*Spoiler*
Show


1 action: move to AF16
2 actions: cast Grim Tendrils
Should hit R1, R2, and R4. Fort DC 17 *Negative Damage* - (2d4)[*2*] + 1 Persistent bleed 

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 2/3

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh slipped back to warn the others of the rats ahead.  As he paused to let the others consider the next move, some of them took his silence as an indicator to act quickly.  Sadar stood and pulled out his sword, rushing ahead to attack, while Dalnu and Gex added spells to the fray.   Frowning, he glanced at the others with confusion.  _"I thought we were going to discuss options ... we could have snuck past them ..."_  Now they group would have to deal with the possibility of the gnolls just ahead hearing the sounds of combat.  Of course, there wasn't any way to undo his companions' actions, so he made his way across the ramp and tried to circle around the rats to the other side, hoping to remain quiet enough to not draw any attention.
_OOC - Kharesh didn't want to engage, but them's the breaks in a PBB game 
Action 1, 2, 3: Sneak to AE13 (will defend if seen and attacked along the way).
Stealth - (1d20+5)[11] ... not sure if I need three of those
Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

At the very least, the smoke put off by the torch takes the edge off of the foul smell in this place. As they turn away from the main flow, Mauricio's nostrils flare slightly in relief. The feeling is short-lived. Things explode into chaos as the others begin casting magic and laying into screaming giant vermin. Caught off-guard, Mauricio is unable to properly line up a shot. He pulls out his crossbow and makes a risky move crossing a plank that he wouldn't otherwise do. Mauricio stops and turns, trying to get a sightline into the flank of the melee.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio fails to Devise a proper Stratagem. He Interacts to draw his crossbow and moves to AF14 to line up a better shot.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 17/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Gwynfrid

Even Gurmok has to admit the stench in these sewers is worse than in the most poorly kept quarters of his home cavern.  But these musings are interrupted as a group of animals stands in the way, and his twitchy companions decide to go on the attack. Nonetheless, he's agreed to stand with them, so he sets out to help as much as he can, with a string of prayers to his deity.

"Irori, Maître parmi les Maîtres
Guide la main de mes associés
Même si d'attaquer, peut-être
Ils sont parfois un peu pressés..."

He repeats this mantra three times, pointing his short finger at his allies in turn.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Guidance 3 times, for Sadar, Kharesh, and Mauricio. +1 status bonus to one roll before Gurmok's next turn.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Black and violet tendrils launch from Gexs fingers, striking the three rats.  The middle one takes the worst of it, but the other two don't seem happy either.  Kharesh attempts to sneak around the rats, but they seem to notice, his presence easily.  Mauricio repositions to line up a future attack.  Gurmok lays a boon on his allies.

The rat Sadar startled with his attack gnashes its teeth at the warrior repeatedly, but misses every time.

The rat on top of the carrion, turns and leaps across the gap with a squeal.  In lands next to Kharesh and Mauricio, gnashing at each of them in turn and successfully connecting with its yellowed teeth against both men, tearing out small chunks of flesh.  

Another rat scurries around the planks toward Kharesh, arriving and delivering another bite.

The final rat chooses to leap across the gap - right at Sadar!  It tries to grapple with the warrior fails and falls to the side, snapping back at him, but again failing to connect.  

Smaller rats continue to pour out of the walls, ceilings, grates, and even a few up from the sewage.  In a few moments, this collection builds from a mere alarming nuisance into an actual swarm!

*Spoiler: Mauricio*
Show

*Thats Odd*:  Mauricio thinks there is something different about the NW corner of the room. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Grim tendrils:
R4 Reflex - (1d20+6)[*25*] vs DC 17 - save
R2 Reflex - (1d20+6)[*13*] vs DC 17 - fail
R1 Reflex - (1d20+6)[*20*] vs DC 17 - save

R1 vs Kharesh: (1d20+7)[*19*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*5*] Fort save:  (1d20+7)[*24*] vs DC 14

R2 vs Kharesh: (1d20+7)[*27*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*3*] - crit (6 damage) Fort save:  (1d20+7)[*8*] vs DC 14 - crit fail, jump to filth fever stage 2
R2 vs Mauricio: (1d20+3)[*15*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*7*] Fort save:  (1d20+4)[*5*] vs DC 14 - crit fail, jump to filth fever stage 2  Hero Point: *17* success!

R3 provokes an AoO from Sadar (if he wants to use his reaction)
R3 grapple vs Sadar: (1d20+2)[*8*] vs DC 16
R3 vs Sadar: (1d20+3)[*7*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*4*] Fort save:  (1d20+6)[*21*] vs DC 14

R4 vs Sadar: (1d20+7)[*16*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*5*] Fort save:  (1d20+6)[*11*] vs DC 14
R4 vs Sadar: (1d20+3)[*5*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*3*] Fort save:  (1d20+6)[*22*] vs DC 14
R4 vs Sadar: (1d20-1)[*14*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*7*] Fort save:  (1d20+6)[*26*] vs DC 14

Rat swarm has arrived and will act starting next round

Damage summary:
R1: 2
R2: 6 + bleed
R3: 1
R4: 2
RS: 0
Sadar: 0
Kharesh: 11
Mauricio: 7 
Sickened


*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Yellow are planks that allow you to cross
Brown is the sewage stream
The red wall is the ladder you descended down
The cavern AB13-AF17 is dim light
The nascent rat swarm is in AE16-AF-17

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh accidently kicked a rock as he slipped through the darkness, sending it into the sewage with a disgusting ploop.  Several rats glanced up and two scurried forward, leaping and biting at him.  Both struck deep, draw significant streaks of blood.  For a moment, he considered getting angry, but pushed the emotions away.  This was simply the universe challenging him, and forcing him to prove himself once more.  Nodding inwardly, Kharesh stepped forward, slide into his mountain stance and attack with two rapid kicks.  
_OOC - Well, apparently the rats DID want to engage ... so it's on like Donkey Kong!  
Action 1: Enter Mountain Stance
Action 2: 5' step to AE12
Action 3: Flurry w/Falling stone 
Attack 1 - (1d20+7)[12], Damage - (1d8+4)[12]
Attack 2 - (1d20+2)[9], Damage - (1d8+4)[11]
Attack 1 - (1d20+7)[12] ... not sure if I need three of those
Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17  HP 22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## BelGareth

Gex squeels as the rats come out of the walls, _literally_.

He quickly steps backwards, and lets loose another blast, hopefully this one will be better!

*Spoiler*
Show


lets try that again!
2 actions: cast Grim Tendrils
Should hit swarm and R4. Fort DC 17 *Negative damage* - (2d4)[*4*] + 1 Persistent bleed 

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 1/3

----------


## Prehysterical

Oh dear... The giant rats are neither frightened easily nor afraid of pain. Furthermore, the congregation of smaller vermin is even more alarming, somehow! Mauricio lets out a cry of pain as the giant rat bites deep with its horrid fangs. Luckily, it seems that his body is not growing hot from the flush of filth fever.

Somehow, in the midst of the chaos, Mauricio's peripheral vision catches something... indistinct. One hand slips from his crossbow and to his medicine pouch, pulling forth a clean-smelling powder that Mauricio rubs on Kharesh's wounds. The dwarf's injuries don't seem to be slowing him down that much, but can't be too sure... "That corner, master dwarf," Mauricio points out over Kharesh's shoulder to the northwest. "I suspect that stonework's veracity." Reaching quickly for his knife, Mauricio stabs at his gnawing assailant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio lets go of the crossbow with one hand as a free action to attempt Battle Medicine on Kharesh: (1d20+5)[*8*] DC 15 to Heal
He then Interacts to draw his dagger and stabs at R2.
Attack roll: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Damage: (1d4)[*2*] Piercing
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 10/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar grimaces as rats claw and pull at him with their tiny little paws. Spinning the sword he grunts a *"Get them off me"* as he lashes out left and right with his sword. 


_Attack R3 (1d20+9)[15] dam (1d10+4)[6]
Attack R4 (1d20+5)[10] dam (1d10+5)[8]
Attack R4 (1d20)[16] dam (1d10+6)[15]_

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok nods in appreciation of his comrades' battle prowess as most rats fall. He moves forward for a better sight, and calls on more of Irori's help against the last one.

"Que cet esprit animal
Parmi les moins solides
Prenne un coup au moral
Si Irori le décide!"

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 Stride to AH16
#2-3 Cast Daze at the remaining rat. 3 mental damage, basic Will save DC16. Stunned 1 if crit fail.

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 12; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## farothel

With the others taking care of most of the rats and the swarm as well, Dalnu switches tactics and takes the one remaining giant rat, throwing some electricity at it.  Then she added a shield for good measure, just in case.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


actions 1-2: electric arc on R1 (damage (1d4+4)[*6*], basic reflex save DC17)
action 3: shield (AC +2 for 20)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Khareshs mountain stance seems poorly matched to the rats defenses and he fails to connect with either blow.  Mauricio has more luck, and his dagger connects solidly with the rats torso - it squeaks, squirms and collapses. Gex launches another set of deadly tendrils through the rats, the giant rat shudders and yelps in pain, while dozens of rats in the swarm collapse in death.  Sadar cleaves the leaping in half, severs a limb from the one on the bridge, then chops twice at the swarm, killing dozens in a powerful swing.  The smaller number of rats remaining scatter, losing whatever lure caused them to swarm.  Gurmok wounds the mind, as Dalnu fries the body of the final rat, who dies squealing under this barrage.

The threat abates in a few short seconds.  The chamber is noisy and smells even fouler due to the merging of three sewage streams here.  The muckrakers instructions would have you continue west to where Purheegee, and hopefully Sofh can be found.

*Spoiler*
Show

Will: (1d20+3)[*15*]
Reflex: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio grimaces in discomfort as the rat wriggles its death throes after he pulls his blade free. It is pleasing to note that the rest of the rats have been cleared out in short order, but Mauricio knows that time is of the essence. Who knows if their quarry had heard the sounds of the scuffle? Skirting around the filthy bodies, Mauricio makes for the northwest corner to perform an inspection.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Mauricio Pursues a Lead to investigate the corner.
Perception: (1d20+8)[*11*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 10/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## farothel

"Everybody okay," Dalnu asked, more out of concern than for any ability to help.  She didn't know much about medicine, except the obvious like that blood should be inside the body and not out.  But they had to move on and she hoped that at least some people in this group knew how to heal.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex sighs audibly, *"That was close!"* he exclaimed, then, frowning, he looks around and sees some of his companions inspecting a _corner_. Now, he knew dwarves were a special breed, but seriously. 

*"Whatcha got there?"* 

*Spoiler*
Show




Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 2/3

----------


## Gwynfrid

"That was an impressive display of fighting prowess indeed... But it seems you uncovered something of interest, Master Mauricio?" Gurmok approaches, eyeing the corner with curiosity. "Let me see..."

Squinting, he calls again on his patron's support:
"Il y a là quelque mystère
Si j'en crois mon camarade
Avec l'aide de ma prière
C'est ici que je regarde."


*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Guidance for a +1 status bonus on this roll. I also assume a +1 circumstance bonus from Mauricio's Clue In help.
(1d20+8)[*24*]

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 12; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gurmok approaches the wall that Mauricio indicates.  After a few moments of examination, he realizes something is a little odd.  One of the stones composing the wall is a bit different than the others - a little rougher, a very slightly different color, and packed into the wall with what looks like clay rather than mortar.  The difference is subtle, especially in the torch light with the algae and detritus coating the whole wall, but Mauricio is almost certain thats what seemed off on the edge of his perception.  

Digging around it with a blade for a moment breaks up the clay, and the stone can be easily removed.  Behind the stone in a head-sized alcove sits a leather pouch.  The leather has gotten very brittle and a bit moldy on the bottom, and is clearly quite old.  Inside the bag are two three-inch long claws each set in an iron clasp with a chain, a lime-green gemstone emitting a soft phosphorescent light, a small, cut purple gemstone, a polished opaque green oval speckled with flecks of crimson, a polished bright red opaque sphere about two inches in diameter, and two large flat stones that look nearly identical, along with a third that looks very similar, except it possesses an ornate etching on its surface.

----------


## farothel

Dalnu came over and quickly cast detect magic on the objects they had found.  If they had been hidden away like that, they were either very valuable or magical (and therefore valuable).  She did know a bit about such things, having grown up in a jewelry store.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


detect magic to see if any are magic
otherwise: lore(art) to value them: (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After collecting the hidden treasure, and determining that some of it is magic, the party heads down the corridor toward the chamber where gnolls are supposed to be.  The torchlight, absolutely necessary for Sadar to see, and very helpful for most of the party, makes stealth a bit challenging.  There is light ahead in the chamber. Despite the best efforts to be quiet, one of the gnolls jumps to his feet, mutters something to the small gnoll next to him, who rises and sprints north. 

The chamber appears to be the same size as the one the held the rats, but wooden planks are spread across the junction of the sewage streams. In the middle of the chamber burns a small fire.  In addition to the gnoll, who ran off and the one who jumped to his feet, a third gnoll is rising as well.  All three wear leather armor, and carry axes - the larger two also carry bows.  Two large hyenas, both interrupted from crunching on bones, rise and turn to face you.  The gnoll who jumped to his feet draws a short bow and fires an arrow at Sadar.  "LEAVE!  MY TURF! ... that, uh... was a ...WARNING SHOT!!!" he bellows.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*13*] 
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## farothel

Dalnu didn't waste any time and started casting, throwing what looked like little gold dragons made of fire towards the guy who fired the bow.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


3 action magic missile on the guy who fired the bow (rang 120ft, so I should be able to hit everybody): (3d4+3)[*14*] damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Maybe we could..." _Oh well._  Any impression that the gnoll might be susceptible to negotiation is moot, once Dalnu's magic strikes him in a flash of spectacular fire. Gurmok therefore switches to battle mode, seeking to bolster his allies.

"Par ma bénédiction
Que vos traits frappent droit
Et qu'à la perfection
Vos coups ici s'emploient!"

He thinks for a second, and casts again, this time to protect himself.

"Un petit bouclier
Ne peut faire de mal
Dans cette échauffourée
Cela est bien normal..."


*Spoiler*
Show

#1-2 cast Bless. +1 status bonus to allies' attack rolls while within the 5-ft emanation.
#3 cast Shield.

Note: Gurmok is mounted on Zen.

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 12; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was focusing on the new shiny toys they just found in the _middle of the wall_, he couldn't believe the others were not so excited, it was like....god leaned down and left them a little basket of goodies!

He barley saw anything until the arrows were flying, at which point Gex looked up and wiggled his fingers at the nearest Gnoll he could see!

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast Daze on H2
Basic will save DC 17 : Critical fail stunned 1

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 1/3

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Having left the others investigate the strange stones Sadar had been cleaning the blade free of blood and gore and bits of rat. Seeing the hyena's he recalls the laughing howls from his now long dead families camp and growls back, *"THe beasts are mine"* he shouts as he advance towards the nearest one and slices heavily at the hyena

_
1. Stride 20ft forward
2+3. Power attack (1d20+9)[25] dam (2d10+4)[8]
_

----------


## Prehysterical

"Impressive work," Mauricio commends as Gurmok's eyes discern what his cannot. The gems are a nice bonus for the group, but Mauricio doubts that they relate at all to their gnoll quarry or their missing scholar. Haste spurs them onward toward their target and foils any attempt at identifying the trinkets.

While their advantage of surprise is negated, Mauricio plans ahead this time and has his crossbow ready. He briefly wonders if the shouting gnoll is Purheegee. "Remember, we need him alive," Mauricio reminds the others in a surprisingly conversational tone. As he aims down his crossbow, Mauricio's voice drops to a mutter. "I'll show _you_ a warning shot, braggart..." The shaft flies straight and true, whistling over the dwarf and hyena.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Mauricio Devises a Stratagem and rolls a 15.
He Strikes at P with the crossbow, automatically rolling a 23 with Gurmok's blessing.
(1d8)[*2*] piercing damage
Mauricio spends his final action reloading.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 10/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh learned more lessons in humility as the rats managed to defeat his best efforts to hit them.  Fortunately his companions were better skilled and finished the larger rodents while scattering the smaller ones.  In the aftermath, the group turned to Mauricios find and discovered an interesting treasure cache.  Kharesh was no expert on determining value, so he left the assesssments to his companions.  Instead he focused on checking the path ahead.  

Taking the lead, Kharesh thought he was quiet, but for a second time something splashed and the gnolls were alerted.  Within moments, combat was upon them, despite the small window of opportunity to find a diplomatic solution.  Seeing his companions rush in, Kharesh sighed inwardly and joined the rush.  Advancing on the second hyena, Kharesh entered his stance and launched two rapid strikes at the dog.  He was hurt but could only hope to survive long enough to be victorious.
_OOC - Sorry for the delay.  Guess Kharesh will advance and attack.
Action 1: Move 20 to H14
Action 2: enter Mountain Stance
Action 3: Flurry w/Falling stone 
Attack 1 - (1d20+7)[20], Damage - (1d8+4)[6]
Attack 2 - (1d20+2)[3], Damage - (1d8+4)[9]
Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 11/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After the gnoll fires ineffectually, Dalnu launches a battery of magical missiles into the aggressive male gnoll.  Gurmok blesses and shields.  Mauricios bolt grazes the gnolls shoulder.  Gex tries to stun the gnoll, who shakes his head in pain, but continues unfettered. 

Sadar strides forward and is surprised when he hears a click after a few steps and a spear launches up from a contraption concealed in the floor and strikes him below the ribs.  Sadar continues and strikes the hyena, who yelps in pain. Simultaneously, Kharesh strikes the other hyena with a hard blow to its snout.  

Now with a view of the chamber, Kharesh and Sadar can see a metal cage to the south with several unconscious, or possibly dead, bodies stacked like cordwood.

The hyena bites at Sadar, viciously grabbing his leg and knocking him to the ground. 

The other hyena bites at Kharesh and knocjs him to the ground as well. Both fail to connect with the downed combatants.

The male gnoll backs up a few steps and fires two arrows at Dalnu, the first of which deflects off her armor, but the second strikes the elf.  The female gnoll draws a bow gets to her feet and fires an ineffectual shot at Mauricio.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Will be daze: (1d20+9)[*15*] 

Vs Sadar
Spear trap: (1d20+12)[*26*] Damage: (2d6+4)[*7*]

Vs Kharesh
H1 jaws: (1d20+8)[*19*] Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*] Knockdown: (1d20+7)[*20*] 
H1 jaws: (1d20-2)[*1*] Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*] 

Vs Sadar
H2 jaws: (1d20+8)[*18*] Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*] Knockdown: (1d20+7)[*17*] 
H2 drag: (1d20-2)[*5*] Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*] 

Vs Dalnu (with light cover)
Back up to D16
Purheegee arrow: (1d20+12)[*17*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]
Purheegee arrow: (1d20+7)[*20*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]

Vs Mauricio (with light cover)
Draw weapon
Stand up
Gnoll arrow: (1d20+10)[*11*] Damage: (1d6)[*3*]

Net Damage: 
Sadar 18
Kharesh 16
Mauricio 7
Dalnu 3
Purheegee 20
H1 6
H2 8

----------


## farothel

Dalnu was surprised when one arrow did hit her, although it didn't penetrate far beyond her armour.  But to stay on the safe side, she did cast her shield spell, causing her dragon scales to manifest as well, and then threw a ray of frost towards the gnoll that shot her.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


action 1: shield spell (+2 AC for 20)
action 2-3: ray of frost on P: attack (1d20+7)[*22*] for damage: (1d4+4)[*7*]

wounds: 9/12
AC: 20

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar grunts in pain and then screams out in shock as the hyena and the spear tear and pierce him. Blood sprays from his leg, soaking his long robes and sandals as the beast stands over him. Staggering to his feet he prays to the gods and the Dawnflower and slices down at the hyena chewing on his leg, a muttered, *2Gods help me, I am mortally struck"* to the others

_
Reduced to 1 HP! ouch 
1. Stand up
2+3: Power attack: (1d20+9)[24] dam (2d10+4)[12]
_

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Irori, grant us your strength..._ Gurmok winces at all the violence, and he's mighty impressed when he sees Sadar standing back up after taking all that punishment. Some divine help, assuredly, is warranted.

"Irori, Maître des Maîtres
Par ta faveur, ce fier guerrier
Repart tout droit pour la riflette
Et reste sur ses deux pieds!"

He points at the warrior, and a flow of healing power washes over his battered body.

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 Sustain Bless to make it a 10' radius
#2-3 cast Heal on Sadar, (1d8+8)[*10*] healing.

Note: Gurmok is mounted on Zen.

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 12; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15
Spells used for the day: Bless (8 rounds left), Heal (1/4)

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## BelGareth

Gex frowns, the gnolls were much hardier than he thought they would be, he followed a few steps after Sadar, grimacing as he was speared in the chest! But then someone else healed him, Gex had truly fallen in with the right crowd!

He wiggles his fingers again, focusing on the same gnoll, hoping to help a little. 

*Spoiler*
Show


repeat!
Cast Daze on H1
4 mental damage, Basic will save DC 17 : Critical fail stunned 1

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 1/3

----------


## Prehysterical

Forced to acknowledge that his own return shot was lacking in true effect, Mauricio resolves to help their mangled caravan guard. Thankfully, their archery skills seem to be somewhat lacking. While Gurmok's healing does help, this encounter could flip on its head should their best fighter go down. He hurries over and does what he can to stem the awful bleeding on Sadar's leg. Despite his best efforts, the wound is too grevious. Cursing his own incompetence, Mauricio fires his crossbow at the hyena menacing Kharesh and scores a hit.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Mauricio has to double move, unfortunately, to reach Sadar at I16. 25 foot speed sad.
Battle Medicine on Sadar: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Strike roll of 23 in OOC for 3 piercing damage
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 10/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh was successful in one of his strikes, but the dog quickly recovered and pulled him from his feet with a vicious bite on his calf.  Grunting in pain, the dwarf stood and struck again, two rapid blows aimed at the hyena's head.  
_OOC - Running low on hp ... better knock this doggy down quick!
Action 1: Stand up
Action 2: Flurry w/Falling stone 
Action 3: Use the nearby wall for cover if possible/necessary 
Attack 1 - (1d20+7)[16], Damage - (1d8+4)[7]
Attack 2 - (1d20+2)[11], Damage - (1d8+4)[6]
Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 6/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gumok heals Sadar.  Dalnu blasts Purheegee with a ray of frost and makes a scowl, but Sadars powerful blow dropping the hyena forces him to emit a wail.  Gex assaults the other hyenas mind, Maurico fires a crossbow bolt into its leg, and Kharesh delivers a hammer blow to its body.  Under this combined onslaught, the creature loses consciousness.  

Purheegee barks in anger, "Take down the healer!  Then the warriors!  Then the wizards!"  Both he and the female gnoll continue unleashing a volley of arrows in rapid succession.  Whether blessed by Irori or by Desna, not one of Purheegee's arrows connect.  The female gnoll has better luck both arrows are mere glancing blows and do very little damage.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Vs Gurmok (with light cover) (then Kharesh, then Sadar)
Purheegee arrow: (1d20+12)[*13*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]
Purheegee arrow: (1d20+7)[*11*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]
Purheegee arrow: (1d20+2)[*5*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]
Gnoll arrow: (1d20+10)[*21*] Damage: (1d6)[*2*]
Gnoll arrow: (1d20+5)[*22*] Damage: (1d6)[*1*]
Gnoll arrow: (1d20)[*4*] Damage: (1d6)[*2*]

Net Damage: 
Sadar 8
Kharesh 16
Mauricio 7
Dalnu 3
Gurmok 3
Purheegee 27
H1 20
H2 20

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was almost squeeling in delight, but then theings turned for the worse, or he thought they had, _there was no way anyone could have survived that volley_ he thought to himself, almost screaming, the combat around him roaring with sounds.

He frowned, and being the better part of virtue, or what have you, he ran forward, and wiggled his fingers at the lead gnoll, attempting to take him out of the fight.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move it I16
Cast Phantom Pain on Purheegee
*Mental Damage* - (2d4)[*3*] & *Persistent Damage* - (1d4)[*2*]
Will DC 17

Critical Success The target is unaffected.
Success The target takes full initial damage but no persistent damage, and the spell ends immediately.
Failure The target takes full initial and persistent damage, and the target is sickened 1. If the target recovers from being sickened, the persistent damage ends and the spell ends.
Critical Failure As failure, but the target is sickened 2.

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh gave a faint nod to the hyena as it fell to his last blow.  But before he could spend much more time in respect of his opponent, arrows flew across as the gnolls continued to attack from afar.  He peered at the path ahead towards the right most gnoll, checking for traps, then marched ahead to engage and strike the archer.  
_OOC - Guess we'll press on!
Not sure if I have to take an action, but here's a Perception check for traps: (1d20+5)[6]
Action 1/2: Advance 20' to D14 
Action 3: Flurry w/Falling stone vs female gnoll

Attack 1 - (1d20+7)[19], Damage - (1d8+4)[9]
Attack 2 - (1d20+2)[12], Damage - (1d8+4)[10]

Effects / Status / Conditions: 13hp back!; Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 6+13/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Gwynfrid

As he's singled out, albeit with a pathetic lack of effectiveness, by the gnoll leader, Gurmok hesitates for a second. _I might not be this lucky for long_. But he sees how the dwarf, as wounded as he was by the rats, rushes forward nevertheless. Irori teaches to never let an ally down. With a frown, the blue-skinned goblin remains in place, and calls on the god's healing power again.

"Crois-tu, mon courageux ami
Que je vais te laisser tomber?
Aller me planquer? Que nenni!
Puissent tes plaies se refermer!"

The heroic monk feels his strength renewed just as he strikes the enemy!

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 Sustain Bless to make it a 15' radius
#2-3 cast Heal on Kharesh, (1d8+8)[*13*] healing.

Gurmok, level 1 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +6; darkvision
AC 12; Fort +4, Refl +5, Will +8
HP 15/15
Spells used for the day: Bless (7 rounds left), Heal (2/4)

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## Prehysterical

Any sort of resentment that Mauricio feels from not being referred to as "the healer" vanishes as he sees the gnolls loose a volley of arrows at Gurmok. Thankfully, the goblin doesn't have anything to show for it but a few cuts. _Now, focus on how you can help._ By now, the motion is practiced: reload, line up the shot, and fire.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Mauricio reloads and Devises a Stratagem
Strike roll of 24 in OOC for (1d6)[*6*] piercing damage on P
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 10/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar feels some healing flowing over his body, wounds closing up. As the hyena drops to the floor he spits on the dog and nods, face pale, at Kharesh and strides froward onto the low bridge, blade swinging at the stinking mangy gnoll. 

_
HPs 11/24

1. Stride to E14
2. power attack "P" [roll]1d20+10p[/roll] dam (2d10+4)[19]
EDIT: 15 to hit on OOC (sad times)





_

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Dalnu launches another salvo of golden fire dragons at the gnoll facing Sadar.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

3 action Magic Missile:  (3d4+3)[*12*]

Will save from Gex: (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gumok heals Kharesh, who delivers a powerful blow to the ribs of the gnoll before him, but misses with the second.  Sadar has less luck, and fails to connect with Purheegee.  Gex wracks the gnoll's mind with pain, Mauricio scores a solid blow with his crossbow, and Dalnu blasts him again with magic missiles.  Under this combined onslaught, the gnoll collapses from his wounds as he tries to draw his axe.  

The other gnoll screams, PURHEEGEE!  She draws her battle axe, and chops violently at Kharesh, biting hard into his arm with the blow. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Vs Kharesh 
Gnoll axe: (1d20+10)[*19*] Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]
Gnoll axe: (1d20+5)[*8*] Damage: (1d8+4)[*5*]

Net Damage: 
Sadar 8
Kharesh 12
Mauricio 7
Dalnu 3
Gnoll 9
Purheegee 49
H1 20
H2 20

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh knew the fight was over, but that didnt mean he couldnt still be a casualty.  Glancing briefly at the fallen gnoll to his left, Kharesh held his blows for a moment, calling out loudly, Hold girl!  If you want your love to survive, throw down the axe and well see to him.  Keep attacking and youll be joining the citys sewerage.  Your choice.  
_OOC - Trying to end this without more bloodshed, but ready to fight if necessary.
Not sure if I have to take an action, but here's a Perception check for traps: Charisma - (1d20-1)[4]
Action 1: Influence check?
Action 2: Hold/delay?
Action 3: Flurry w/Falling stone vs female gnoll if she doesnt surrender.

Charisma - (1d20-1)[4]

Attack 1 - (1d20+7)[20], Damage - (1d8+4)[9]
Attack 2 - (1d20+2)[5], Damage - (1d8+4)[5]

Effects / Status / Conditions: 13hp back!; Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 10/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## BelGareth

Gex watched in amazement as the group gangs up on the boss, who, falls to the concerted effort! A big grin spreads over his face, which promptly vanishes as one of his new friends, Kuresh was being attacked! Gex wiggled his nose, and then his fingers this time, causing scree to fall upon the remaining gnoll form the ceiling, spreading all over the floor. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to F16
Cast Scatter Scree on remaining gnoll. Squares B/C-14 (difficult terrain for 1 minute)
*Damage* - (1d4+4)[*5*] 
Basic Ref DC 17

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Wounds freshly knitted start to bleed again as Sadar is hit but as the gnolls fall Sadar feels the battle is going well. Vaulting over the dying Purghee in front of him he leaps towards Kahresh to battle alongside him swinging with a terrifically powerful blow at the beast's furry head.

_
Hps 3/24
Stride to the gnoll
Power attack (1d20+9)[22] dam (2d10+4)[12]


_

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kharesh, Sadar, and Gex pummel the remaining gnoll, who collapses from wounds.  The immediate danger is abated as the two gnolls bleed out on the sewer floor.  

From the large confinement cage erected along the southern wall, a badly bruised woman cries out weakly, "help us..."  She is prone in the cage along with ten other bodies, at a glance they all look to be human females.  Aside from the barely conscious woman who cried out, the other ten are unconscious.  While some are shivering from fever, it is likely their injuries are the reason they are passed out.  Dalnu does recognize one of them as the woman she met a decade ago, Sofh al Ustadh, only bruised and aged a decade.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sadar did not take that hit, Kharesh did.  Sadar should still be at 11.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh shook his head as the female continued to fight.  Some people just didn't know when to call it.  Several punches later, the female gnoll lay at their feet with soft cries coming from the cage towards the southern wall.  Walking over as he held a hand to his ribs, Kharesh called out, Hold on, we're comin'..  

To the others, he murmured softly, _"Hurry ... I don't know what's legal, but we saw a gnoll ran off for something, maybe reinforcements.  Plus, we just attacked the information broker's kin.  Save or toss him, either way we need to leave.  Soon." _ 
_OOC - heading over to check on the women and free them if possible.  He'll check pockets of the two main gnolls if necessary.

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 10/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio winces as the female gnoll sinks her fangs into Kharesh's arm. He would simply have to check that to make sure there are no signs of infection... Thankfully, their combined efforts bring down their remaining opponent.

He readies to move toward the fallen gnolls, but one look at the cage and its pathetic occupants reminds him that this pair would not appreciate any gesture of kindness or mercy. For just a moment, Mauricio glares toward the fallen slavers as his sunken cheeks tighten. In the end, Mauricio moves toward the cage and the abducted women. It is not benevolence that spares the gnolls, but practicality. Kharesh is right. With one gnoll unaccounted for, their time is now a precious resource. There is literally no time to even cut throats.

_Only women... Ye gods, I don't want to imagine...."_ Mauricio inspects the conscious woman's eyes, looking over her and the others. If any of them are critical at the moment, better to know now rather than when they are being moved. "Madam, can you walk?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Medicine check to evaluate the condition of the women: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Unfortunately, Forensic Acumen would probably take too much time.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 10/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Purheegee has a runed battle axe, a short bow and 15 arrows, gnoll sized leather armor, a fine bracelet of silver, onyx, and jade, a small vial containing a red liquid, 2 gold, 12 silver, 8 copper, a large canine tooth, and a large wrought iron key.  The gnoll woman has a battle axe, a short bow and 23 arrows, gnoll sized leather armor, small vial containing a red liquid identical to the one in Purheegees possession, 25 silver, 7 copper.

Mauricio examines the women, and though all are in pretty bad shape, none are in imminent danger of death.  The wounds are all non-lethal, but severe and seemingly routinely given.  A few wounds are infected, but nothing too severe.  More concerning, several have filth fever or perhaps some other illness.  For three, the fever has progressed to the point where it might become life threatening if efforts to treat dont begin within a day or so.

At Mauricios question, the woman says, "I think so"  with some effort she is able to pull herself to stand, but the unconscious forms at her feet make balancing challenging.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok grins manically when the two gnolls fall, but it is more an expression of sheer relief than of true joy at seeing them fall. He drives Zen forward, giving a wide berth to the vanquished enemies - one can't be too cautious, even thought they don't seem to have any aggression left in them.

He eyes the unfortunate women with pity. "Yes, by the powers of the Master of Masters, I shall at least give you some relief. We are looking for a particular person, but I would be proud of freeing all of you from these disgusting slavers."

"Can we all gather round, please?" He waits patiently until all are close enough to him. But, just as he's about to cast, a thought crosses his mind. "This is this Purheegee, I presume. Son of Jaghun. Dangerous individual, if I read the signs correctly, at least. So... If he still lives, it might be wise to take him prisoner rather than let him to die on this floor, don't you think? To spare us retaliation, possibly?"

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh grabbed the key and left the rest of the items for now.  Walking gingerly over to the cage, Kharesh handed the key over to whoever was trying to get into the cage.  Found this on our boy. 
 The two of them had some coins, a few vials, weapons and knick-knacks.  And I don't think they'll be long for this world..  
_OOC - Kharesh will help herd cats to get moving as necessary, since he feels like the hourglass is ticking.  Probably some good loot (maybe even some magic items) but Kharesh tends to be goal focused and freeing the women was his primary effort.  Let's make a decision - save the gnolls, kill and dump them, or leave 'em be?

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 10/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar kneels beside the gnoll and wipes the blade clean before heading to the fallen prisoners. A quiet, *"Are you well? Hear, drink."* he adds offering some water to the injured. Even as he does so he moves very slowly, blood still leaking from his flanks.

----------


## Gwynfrid

None of the others seem particularly keen to consider the option of taking prisoners. _Understandable._  He exchanges a glance with Kharesh, confirming their enemies aren't about to be revived. He begins his appeal to divine power.

"En voilà plusieurs en triste état,
Que ce soient des victimes,
Ou des vainqueurs au combat!
Aide-nous, Maître magnanime..."

He raises his hands high, and extends them in a wide gesture around him. A soft aura of light emanates from them, extends, and covers all present in a healing wave.

*Spoiler*
Show

3-action Heal (1d8)[*3*] for everyone.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The gnolls ragged breathing ceases before long and they expire.  With the exception of the armor, their valuables are quickly collected.  Kharesh unlocks the cage.   Sadar helps the barely conscious woman drink some water.  Gurmok heals everyone still alive.  Most of the women begin to stir.  When asked, they confirm they can walk and struggle out of the cage.  A lot seem confused, but fairly sure whatever is happening now seems an improvement of their situation.  Though mostly they just follow your instructions, a gray-eyed Taldan woman works up the courage to ask, are you rescuing us?

Illness drags about half of them and they have trouble holding down fluids.  Three of the women do not rise, though.  They are still unconscious, and a cursory examination by Mauricio convinces him their filth fever has progressed significantly.  They will need care (outside of a sewer) soon.  

Sofh is a kelesh woman in her late thirties with wavy (and currently filthy) dark hair down to her shoulders, brown eyes, low cheekbones, a long neck, and in quite better physical shape than her spouse.  Even here, while ill and feverish, she carries herself with poise.  When she spots a woman she hasnt seen in a decade, she says with complete shock, by Desna!  Dalnu?  Is that you?  Its me, Sofh - we met on that expedition almost ten years ago?  How are you here?  Who are these people?

----------


## Prehysterical

When Mauricio hears the deathrattle of the gnolls, there is a part of him that takes sadistic glee in the sound. His more professional side is horrified and feels a pang of guilt, but practicality maintains a firm hold. The gnolls would have thanked them for their mercy by killing them at best and a living hell of chains and torture at worst.

"I know that there are many questions, but we have _no time_," Mauricio interjects. "The gnolls will be back at any moment and in greater numbers! Will someone help me with carrying the sick? If they don't receive proper medical attention within the next twenty-four hours, they will be dead!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 13/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

All and all, the slaying of the gnolls and stripping them of their valuables takes considerably less time than the bedlam that is herding the women.  Though clearly eager to leave, they are in bad shape and mostly need clear instructions, but aside from leaving none are provided.  Several keep asking for more water, a few are moving very slowly and stopping every other pace to catch their breath, one has been devoting all of her energy to stomping on the throat of Purheegees corpse continuously and barely acknowledges your presence, one of the women is vomiting into the sewage sluice, and another of the more lucid ones keeps informing you that she is angry to be walking in bare feet down here and seems to be expecting you to do something about it.

*Spoiler: Gex and Mauricio*
Show

Although the churning sewer sounds make it hard to hear, the sizable fire hard to see down the paths, and the commotion of releasing and helping the women make it hard to focus attention elsewhere, you spot a dim torch coming down the path from the north.  At first you assume gnolls, but a more thorough study reveals the coming figures wear the garb of the Zephyr Guard.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

As the woman flap and moan and wander about Sadar looks at them sternly, rapping an armoured fist loudly on the stone wall./ *"Ladies,"* he says in a stern voice, *"If you wish to leave organise yourself. Get a friend, help each other and line up."* he pauses, a note of menace in his voice, *"Be quick lest the gnolls return and then you will be prisoners once more."* The fact that he is pale, sweating and covered in his own blood should help highlight that he has been sorely wounded.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh pushes the bodies into the sewage along with any items no one claims, completing the promise he had made to the female.  A slight nod of his head gave a modicum of respect to the fallen foes, but he showed no other emotions with regard to the deaths.  

Once theyve gathered the loot he joins Sadar in herding cats.  Where the warrior offers sage advice, Kharesh simply guides ladies physically towards the entrance they had used.  For any that cannot walk, he will help carry as necessary, but he is implacable in his silent urging to follow Samars directions and heed the warnings given.   
_OOC - Kharesh is herding cats  

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 10/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## farothel

"Yes, it's me," Dalnu said, "it's a long story which I'll tell you after we get out of here, but we're indeed here to rescue you people."

Although they hadn't known that all these people were here, it would be evil to leave them here, so Dalnu also started giving out water and helping to carry the ones who couldn't walk on their own.  For a magic user she had quite some strength.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was holding onto his stomach contents, or at least, was attempting to do so, mouth on hand, cheeks inflated, he was breathing heavily, though, with their current locale, the air wasn't much help, if at all. Recalling that he could actually do something about it, he wiggled his fingers, and cleaned the air around him, if only for a moment he had relief. Frowning, he was about to speak up about the gnolls, but then the stench of the place came roiling back, and he choked on his words again.

_we wouldn't kill them, would we?_ he thought, _No, we're better than that..._ he continued, as no one did anything, or replied, letting the gnolls pass away. Gex's eyes went wide and he looked about in despair, had he truly fallen in line with a group of thugs who wantonly killed people? Gex stifled his fear, but his face looked drained, white as a ghost as the others pilfered the freshly killed bodies, steam rising from them as they did, he turned away, he could not be party to this. 

He mumbled out a 'thank you' as the wave of energy rolled over him, but upon hearing something...one of the women complaining about shoes? He takes his off and offers them to her "Would....these work?" he asks timidly, the whole situation dangerously close to overwhelming him. 

If she accepts, he will take them off, clean them, clean her feet, and then put them on her feet.

As he is helping, he looks up sharply *"A torch is coming!"* he frowns and stares, *"It's the Zephyr Guard!"*

*Spoiler*
Show


prestidigitation to clean things

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## Gwynfrid

Seeing the plight of some of the women, Gumork suggests: "Perhaps my companion here could carry those who cannot walk?" Then he remembers how irritating contact with a goblin dog can be for humans. "Unfortunately, this comes with some drawbacks, I'm afraid..." he adds sheepishly. He does his best to help with the painful convoy, patiently keeping his best calm even though some of the victims make rather irrational requests.

When Gex warns about the guards, he asks the more knowledgeable folks in the group: "Guards... that's a good thing, right? They're going to help us?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

When Kharesh shoves the corpses into the sewage, the woman kicking Purheegees corpse screams in a raw, undirected rage, but then seems to calm considerably.  The corpses themselves slowly drift down this river of foulness.  Sadars blunt organizational efforts make a bit of progress happen, and a few of the woman slowly venture a few feet down the path you came in along.  At Gexs offer, the woman takes one look at Gexs shoes and haughtily decries them as too small.  The unconscious bodies are carried fireman style by the strongest in the group.

Given the nature of this parade, very little progress is made before the Zephyr Guard arrive.  Six armed and armored individuals follow a brown-eyed armored woman of average height, with a bit of straw blond hair visible under the helmet, and an Aluum golem command torc around her neck.  The guards weapons are drawn, but things do not seem terribly aggressive, still the woman bellows, we are taking all of you in!  Do not resist!  If I need to bring the golem down here, I will see you regret it!  The sunlight coming through the grate in the very high ceiling is suddenly blotted out, and you can see an Aluum golem backlit there.  The soldiers begin to redirect the women, back to the north passage.  Manacles are drawn

*Spoiler: All*
Show

If anyone wants to resist, flee, or try to talk your way out of this situation, you are welcome to try.  All of you would be well aware of the Zephyr Guards reputation for competence and martial skill.  If I dont hear from anyone, Ill advance the game.

----------


## farothel

"Now hold on a second," Dalnu said, "I don't mind coming with you, as we have some things to tell you, but not in manacles. 
 We came here to rescue these women from those who abducted them.  And we best make haste, as some of these people need medical attention quickly."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


diplomacy: (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The guard woman glares at Dalnu, we will treat them quickly, but perhaps you underestimate the gravity of the charges leveled against you.  You entered a merchants, she trails off for an instant and glances around the sewer, before clearly forcing herself to utter, _home_.  This merchant is now missing and you appear to be fleeing with his alleged chattel in tow.  Until we investigate, we do not know your level of guilt.  It will bode poorly if you add resisting arrest to your charges.  You are leaving this sewer manacled, your only choice is whether they are put on you now or when you are unconscious.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex frowns. *"And what proof do you have of any of this?"* he asks, putting his hands on his hips.  *"We are merely recovering Stolen property, they didn't like what we suggested, and attacked us, this was all self defense."* he pauses, *"Unless someone else is saying otherwise?"* he asks, with a raised eyebrow as if he were a parent talking to his child. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Diplomacy* - (1d20+7)[*12*]

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gex clearly angered her a bit, you are talking to the Zephyr Guard!  Show some respect!  Determining proof is _precisely_ what we will investigate.  Right now, you will be _held_, but we will not _charge_ you with anything unless the case against you is strong. 

Her tone softens a bit and she says, coming quietly is your best hope of a happy outcome here.  She then spares a sympathetic glance to the women, before adding quietly, we arent monsters.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex frowns, and then begins to panic. *"But.."* he points to the women, the sewer, everything *"but we...."* he looks to the others with pleading eyes and then sighs, holding up his wrists, but refusing to look any guard in the eye. 

This was _not_ what he had hoped to experience on this city, the laws here were giving him a migraine. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, Unexpected Shift
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 1/4
*Bosco* Badger (tiny)
*HP's:* 10/10
*AC:* 17
*Fort:* +6
*Will:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Perception:* +6
*Speed:* 25 ft, 5ft burrow, 25ft fly
*Senses:* Low-Light Vision
*Abilities:* Flier, Burrower

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok recoils in shock as he understands the local law is in favor of... the gnoll slavers! The sound of his master's voice echoes in his mind: _"Go into the world. Learn. Come back when you have seen all the lands around the sea. Then show me what you have learned."_ He wonders if the old dwarf anticipated that learning would entail a stint in jail. _He probably did._ 

Clearly, resisting arrest makes little sense, and it would jeopardize the women, too. He decides to at least try and ingratiate himself with law enforcement.

"Good morning, Officer. My name is Gurmok. All we are doing here is rescuing persons who are in danger of their lives. I beg you to let us take these dying persons and carry them to a safer place. I acknowledge that I am a foreigner in this city, and I may have failed to understand the law in full. But if this is a merchant's home, then surely that business must be in breach of some safety regulations... No one in their right mind would keep animals in such an unsafe and unhealthy environment.

That said, you are doing your duty, and as such you have my full respect. I am prepared to answer for my actions."

He submits to manacles without resistance.

*Spoiler*
Show

This conversation, I guess, will last at least a minute, so, roll to Make an impression: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh adopted a defensive stance when the guards approached, but even with his desire to push himself to the limit, he knew a losing cause.  He let the others attempt to talk themselves out of incarceration, but he had no tongue for such things.  He simply waited silently, uncertain anything he said would make a difference.   
_OOC - Kharesh has nothing 
Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 10/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio feels the fragile hope of escape wither and die as the women are in no shape to make a speedy escape. They're simply too out of their element to think beyond the most basic needs. The glint of a distant torch against armor causes Mauricio's heart to squeeze in his withered chest. There's simply no way they can hope to outrun their pursuers. And yet, Mauricio cannot even consider leaving the women behind. His pride simply won't let him. Mauricio carries one with an arm draped over his shoulder.

Before Mauricio can deliver a scathing retort to Gurmok's naivete, the inevitable happens. Now _they_ are the ones trapped like rats in a maze. Mauricio says nothing, knowing that the thrice-damned gnoll still has more legal virtue with the Zephyr Guard than any of them. Gods, why did he ever want to come to this city?! Unfortunately, the guard captain is correct. Surrender is the only real option at that point... even if that potentially leads to the slaver's block. As he puts out his hands for the shackles, Mauricio only says, "To add onto what the lady said, some of these women are in late stage filth fever. If they do not receive proper treatment within the day, they will be dead by tomorrow night."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Will update stats after incarceration
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 13/17
*AC:* 14
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +6
*Will:* +7
*Perception:* +7
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gurmoks penitent submission definitely takes a certain edge off the guardswoman.  Gurmok, I am Lieutenant Haviksoog.   She personally clasps that manacles on the goblin, and says softly as she does so, as a Zephyr Guard, I say you are breaking the law, but that doesnt mean I think you are in the wrong.  These women will be treated, she adds the last sentence more loudly.  After clasping all of you in manacles, one guard stays behind to look around, while the rest lead you out of the sewer through the north.  Mood is morose and conversation discouraged.  This ladder to the surface is a bit shorter.  The guards readily consent to hauling Zen up as well.  

It takes some time for your eyes to adjust to the light again.  Once on the surface, it is a short march to the Dogtown barracks.  This is a substantial structure, probably the largest in Dogtown.  Before entry, a young guardsmen supplies you with copious applications of prestidigitation until you no longer stink.  You are then led through a series of gates to a block of cells, mostly full of gnolls, though many humans as well, and one cell contains two halflings.  Finally, you are placed two to a cell.  Zen is taken to another area and they assure Gurmok that no harm will come to him.  You are searched, your possessions are collected, and placed into separate bags.  Though a bit demeaning, the process proceeded mechanically and without any added humiliation.  

There you spend much of the day awaiting some news.  The first comes after a few hours with the delivery of seedy bread, a pat of butter, and brothy soup, the guard tells you that the women are being treated and should all recover. 

The sun is once again low in the sky when Lieutenant Haviksoog approaches with three other guards.  She is no longer wearing a helmet and her blonde hair is put up behind her head in a ball.  She unlocks your cells.  Come this way.  Captain al Hisan wants to speak with you.  Still in manacles, you are led down a few corridors and, after a knock, into a room.

A handsome Nidalese man with delicate features and messy jet black hair over gray eyes sits behind a large desk.  He is young - very young - probably only in his late twenties, which given his high rank suggests hes either exceptionally talented or comes from a powerful family - probably both.  Zira, remove their bindings, please.  Haviksoog unlocks the manacles and takes them aside.  She then sets them on a chair and stands quietly by the door.

My name is Captain Ryaa al Hisan.  I am responsible for seeing to the enforcement of the law in Dogtown.  Among some minor infractions, I have you on murdering a non-guild affiliated merchant and his bodyguard and attempting to abscond with his chattel that he obtained through quasi-legal means.  Now, there are three plausible explanations for this, he raises a finger, you are diehard abolitionists who are part of a concerted effort to free all the enslaved and upend the Katapeshi economy, the second finger rises, you thought to kill this gnoll merchant and sell his property as your own, he raises a final finger, you were trying to free one woman at the request of her husband, this gnoll would not have let you, attacked you and died. Now the evidence points strongly to this third option, but this is still all illegal in Katapesh, mind you.  There isnt a judge in this city who wouldnt throw the book at you, here a minimum of two year sentence, likely with the possibility of purchase - and, if we are honest, depending on who the purchaser has cooking their books could result in lifelong service.

He pauses for a long moment, then says, I am a man tasked with upholding the law, but there are times when the law is imperfect, wouldnt you agree?  This woman, Sofh, would have been sold as a scholarly resource, but those other woman you liberated would have been condemned to a truly awful fate  Here is my offer:  I have a problem that I need fixed - the law cant help with it, but a bunch of do gooders like yourselves are perfect for.  You take care of this, your murder and obstruction of capitalism charges will disappear and never go before a judge, and we all go home happy.  What say you?

----------


## farothel

Dalnu wasn't all that happy in the jail, although without her weapons and armour she's still deadly if she wants to be.  But she's also smart enough not to try and fight her way out of jail.  Besides, where would she go.  When the captain gives them his deal, her mood doesn't improve.

"Some would call that extortion," she said, not really liking the fact that she has no other choice but to do the captain's dirty work for him, "as we don't really have a choice.  So okay for me, but I can't speak for the others.  And I would like to see Soth if I can.  We know each other from before."

----------


## BelGareth

Scowling at the guards, but proffering his own wrists in submission Gex submits himself to being arrested. He is silent, and sullen as they are marched out into the blinding sun, which makes his mood even more sour. 

As they are separated, he tries to shooshle the line so he and Gurmok share a cell, two small'uns in a cell wouldn't look strange, and perhaps they can escape together?

Once alone, he looks to Gurmok "I'm sorry they took your dog, maybe we can sneak out and get her?" he says in a whisper as they come to get them to talk to the captain. 

Listening to the Captain, Gex sighs, it seems he would become a rapscallion after all, even after everything his mother said. *"It seems we have lost our agency, so, what is this task you need done Captain?"*

*Spoiler*
Show



Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 1/4
*Bosco* Squirrel (tiny)
*HP's:* 10/10
*AC:* 17
*Fort:* +6
*Will:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Perception:* +6
*Speed:* 25 ft, 25ft climb, 25ft fly
*Senses:* Low-Light Vision
*Abilities:* Flier, Climber

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Captain al Hisan frowns, look the primary evidence tying you to the events are the testimony of a gnoll child and a bunch of circumstantial matters.  This Purheegee was not in any guild, was apparently extremely unpopular among his kind, and kept literally no record of sales.  On the other hand, the judiciary loves to skewer abolitionists, so there is considerable risk.  Off the record, what you allegedly did in the sewer was not exactly wrong.  I have a rare opportunity where I can make this problem disappear for you.  There is risk for me in doing so.  There is also a humanitarian disaster growing in my streets that I lack the authority to do a damn thing about.

As you surely know, there is no such thing as an illicit drug in Katapesh.  Pesh itself is essential to the economy - our city and nation are literally named after it.  In the past few weeks, some highly addictive new drug called Bliss has shown up.  What we know is it causes intense euphoria, then after continued use what seems to be irreparable insanity.  You may have seen some of these people sitting around without a care in the world.  The ones that have gone insane are violent and destructive, they fly into an unending fit of rage.  Those weve managed to subdue never really come out of it; others have killed or been killed when we try to stop them.  People are dying, but in my official capacity, I cant do anything directly about the source, only damage control on the consequences.  I dont care how you fix it - destroy the maker, the operations, the supply - whatever - just get it off the streets.  You do that, your problem disappears.

*Spoiler: Mauricio legal lore*
Show

The process of turning a temporarily indentured individual into a permanent slave is something Mauricio is unsure is possible.  Most everything else he said checks out with your legal understanding.  As to whether the local judiciary is really out to get abolitionists, you are not sure (more in the domain of lore: Katapesh).  You suspect that if that is not the case, the low volume of actual evidence plus some well placed bends of the truth from all of you could get you released, but it would take time and have no guarantee of success.

You can see how what he asks of you now is something he cant do much about, but depending on what you end up doing, it wouldnt have to be illegal even.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex was sullen, but his frown and scowl quickly lifted as the captain detailed his plight, and then Gex had a hard time _not_ jumping up and asking to help!

*"Very well Captain, i think I may have misjudged you, but in the current circumstances I think that may be excusable?"* he pauses, rubbing both wrists *"My apologies, and I think I can talk for the majority here, in saying we would be happy to help."* he folds his wrists, one hand grasping the other at his stomach *"We most definitely saw those poor people, do you have a place for us to start in our investigation?"* he asks earnestly, *"Oh, and perhaps...you could answer a question for us? How is the investigation into the market outbreak the other day? that poor mans wares were confiscated and he....well...I hope everything is ok."*

*Spoiler*
Show


*Diplomacy* - (1d20+8)[*11*]

Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 1/4
*Bosco* Squirrel (tiny)
*HP's:* 10/10
*AC:* 17
*Fort:* +6
*Will:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Perception:* +6
*Speed:* 25 ft, 25ft climb, 25ft fly
*Senses:* Low-Light Vision
*Abilities:* Flier, Climber

----------


## Gwynfrid

> As they are separated, he tries to shooshle the line so he and Gurmok share a cell, two small'uns in a cell wouldn't look strange, and perhaps they can escape together?
> 
> Once alone, he looks to Gurmok "I'm sorry they took your dog, maybe we can sneak out and get her?" he says in a whisper as they come to get them to talk to the captain.


Gurmok looks at the friendly gnome quizzically. Since the beginning of his travels, it's about the first time someone has used the word "sorry" while addressing him. Maybe being prisoners together makes friends of strangers. He starts to reply, "I am a little worried, I have to say... Zen is lovely, he really is! But he can be a little messy sometimes..." But the whispered conversation is stopped by the arrival of the guards, and soon the group is ushered in the presence of Captain al Hisan.

As he listens to the man's explanation, Gurmok's mouth is half open in incomprehending astonishment. He doesn't know what's more confusing: That the law considers freeing slaves a worse crime than murdering their owner, or that the people tasked with enforcing the law are openly offering to break it! Because, let's face it, Purheegee deserved to die, but in the eyes of any reasonable law, his killing has to be a crime... And this captain is suggesting they can all get scot-free if they help him with some problem.

_So, maybe not so much of a stint in jail, then._ He has no qualms with taking advantage of the chance that is so liberally given. And it's probably wise not to ask too pointed a question about how exactly the regulations work in this stange city.

"Yes, Captain, Sir. I am relieved that you confirm our efforts only broke the law, er... just a little bit. And I am grateful that you allow us this opportunity to redeem ourselves. I will gadly help, as best I can."

----------


## Prehysterical

As much as Mauricio has grown to hate the desert sun, he welcomes it with (metaphorical) open arms as they emerge from the sewers. The shackles chafe at his dignity more than at his wrists, but Mauricio is keenly aware of an itchy spot between his shoulder blades that would become home to blades of a different kind should he try to escape. Only the comfort of the women being treated allows Mauricio to maintain his composure as they are marched away.

He shares the cell with Dalnu during their forced wait, resorting to physiological diagrams drawn on the walls when the level of boredom becomes sufficient. It comes as a surprise, but really shouldn't be, when their captor informs them of their impending meeting. After the captain hands out his discretionary assignment, Mauricio hears some of his own concerns echoed by Dalnu. In all fairness, this assignment isn't nearly as shady as Mauricio had been expecting. If they were to be cat's paws, at least this way they might do some good here in the city.

"Do you know who these people are that become addicts, captain? Are they the poor, or is Bliss being targeted toward the rich or moderately successful? Knowing the target demographic is very important. If this is being used to ensnare the poor, the ingredients have to be cheap enough to justify it. Otherwise, a considerable amount of infrastructure would be necessary for mass production."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Medicine check to Recall Knowledge about pesh and possible competing narcotics: (1d20+8)[*26*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The Captain thinks for a moment and then says, there does not seem to be a major demographic trend here.  The men and women skew poorer, but I wouldnt exactly call this a pattern.  I do not believe there is a huge volume of the drug in circulation.  Its a liquid, dabbed into the nose.  Highly addictive and quick to drive users insane.  It is not prevalent outside of Dogtown, I dont know why.  Where to start?  I will say the users themselves are pretty useless - they are either non-responsive or trying to kill you.  The distributors are probably your best starting point - apothecaries, pesh dens, some shops that dabble in the trade.

Although I heard about an incident in the market yesterday, it is outside of my jurisdiction and I know only a little of what transpired.  Most of the women have been released into the care of friends or family, with the exception of those who were too ill, but they should be released tomorrow.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar had been mostly quiet in the march back, the shame of being manacled for saving the woman combined with the blood loss and heavy wounds leaving him semi-stupified. When they are taken into the Captain's office he nods sadly at the words, expecting and accepting that its likley that they would be bought by slavers and sold into mines or fighting pits for a likley squalid existence. 

At mention of helping the captain he looks up, a glimmer of hope in his eyes. *"So Captain, I know I would favour helping you rid your district, if not the City of this bliss. To help speed things up would you be bale to suggest a contact, either helpful or one you believe underhanded that we could start with in our efforts to curtail the supply of Bliss?"*

Looking at the others he grins a little. *"I assume we are all in agreement, that helping the Captain is preferable to a rigged trial and an auction block?"*

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Yes, Master Sadar. I believe that you are likely speaking for all of us", Gurmok answers solemnly.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex raises one eye brow as Sadar says almost _exactly what he had just said_

He looks around silently, and then to Gurmok and says with his eyes did that really just happen?

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The Captain thinks for a moment and then looks to Lieutenant Haviksoog.  The woman interprets his glance, clears her throat, and says, in addition to general apothecaries and chemists, there is a specific pesh den owner in Dogtown, Kamil al Shiysha, who could know something about this and is quite talkative.  Depending on his view of the situation, he could be quite eager to send you in the right direction.  You could start there.  You could also ask Moss Pelt at the Rabid Dog.  Hes not always the most forthcoming, but if he knows something, which he generally does, and it isnt gnoll business, he will divulge it for a price. I also have dealt with a halfling petty thief who goes by Rat Bone, who will sometimes sell information to us, but she can be difficult to locate and generally charges far more than the information is worth.  Only when she grossly underestimates the value is what she sells worth it.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh had sat silently in the cage, meditating as others might chaff against the incarceration.  When the time came to answer to the constabulary, he rose without comment and followed the guards to the office. 
 There, he listened as the man laid out their fate in no uncertain terms and then proceeded to use their situation to strongarm them into aiding him.  The task itself seemed straight forward enough, even noble to some, but there were still dangers for those who did not ask questions or look past the slippery words and into the heart of the matter.  He cleared his throat and asked quietly, _"We are at the whim of laws we don't fully understand.  We freed stolen women, but you say that is legal and we are wrong.  We defended ourselves from gnoll attacks, but you say we are in the wrong.  Now you say to stop the drugs ... but you have said they are legal here.  What is to stop you from saying we are wrong tomorrow and throwing us back in prison?  How can we trust anything not written down or witnessed only by those here?  This city is filled with lies and we have fallen for them too many times ..."_
_OOC - Kharesh will help, but isn't keen on getting screwed again for doing a good deed.
Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 10/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio blinks, as if having difficulty understanding Kharesh's point. "...Master dwarf, would you prefer to go back to your cell _right now_? The captain here is clearly utilizing us as a bit of extra-legal assistance in dealing with a public menace. You are correct in that he _could_ throw us back into our cells, but even if he _did_, it's only the exact same result we would receive if we declined. If nothing else, I am happy to get one less addictive substance off of the streets. Wounds heal, but addiction cripples for life."

Looking to the others, Mauricio recommends, "I recommend we start with this Kamil. One must imagine that a pesh dealer would be happy to undercut any competition."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sense Motive on the captain just in case: (1d20+8)[*9*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I understand your concern, Mister Hammerfist.  Let me amend your statement though.  You freed those women, an act in violation of the city laws, yet one I must concede was not wrong, but rather _right_.  That is precisely why we are having this conversation at all.  On the other hand, upholding the law, not a fantasy of what the law should be, is my job.  You have my word that I will get rid of your problem if you complete this task.  Assuming you dont burn down an orphanage or anything.  If my word is not enough, know that I will be releasing you in a few minutes.  The truth is that I do not have the resources to pursue you outside of the city, so if you board a ship to another destination, there is little I could do to stop you.  So I am putting my trust in you to complete this task, rather than just fleeing the city. 

After general ascent and a few moments of silence, Captain al Hisan declares, then its settled!  I am glad to know you will be on this task.  Im not going to set a hard deadline, because I have no idea how long it will take.  But consider this your job for the moment.  If a week goes by, and you arent working on it, Ill bring you back in and send this sewer matter to trial.  If you have minor legal problems in Dogtown as you pursue this, then we can probably brush them aside.  Other districts will take time if you are arrested, so try not to be.  Lieutenant Haviksoog, who youve met, will be your contact.  Keep her apprised of the investigation, let her know if you have to leave the city, and so on.  He motions to the side of the room where several large bags sit, here are your possessions.  You are free to go.  I look forward to your report. 

You collect your supplies.  Haviksoog leads you out of the room, gives you time to don armor if you so choose, and then brings you outside.  There, an ecstatic looking goblin guard is rubbing Zens belly.  

*Spoiler: All*
Show

While not downtime exactly, you arent in a huge rush now, so IDing items, selling supplies, purchasing new things, socializing, etc, can all happen now.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadal looks at the Captain and after a moment of consideration gives the man a respectful bow. *"My thanks Captain. I understand the dilemma"* then at the others as they are released he nods to the others. *"Do we need to time to rest and prepare or shall we seek out this Moss Pelt and Pesh Den immediately?"* Looking at his own battered frame and still pale hands from all the blood loss he does admit, *"I admit, a nights rest to and a hearty meal would see me better prepared for tomorrow"*

----------


## farothel

"I think a good night rest would be a good thing," Dalnu said, "and we can also make some plans tonight instead of just rushing in."

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh turned to look at Mauricio with an even gaze.  "Last time we blindly trusted someone, they used us.  Deceit seems to be currency in this city.  Clearly you have decided, but let the Captain answer and I will judge the value of this 'opportunity' for myself."  Turning back to the Captain, Kharesh listened to the man's clarifications.  After a moment, he nodded in agreement with the others, saying "With your trust, you have my trust." 

As the group discussed who to contact first, Kharesh was quiet for a moment, letting the others offer suggestions.  He nodded in agreement to developing a plan, but other than that said nothing. 
_OOC - I think resting probably works, since we're all down on healing.  Do we just roll a few medicine checks for everyone proficient?
Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 17 (19) HP 10/22 Initiative +5 
Saves: Fort +7 Ref +7 Will +7 Per +5 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8
Skills: Acrobatics +5, Athletics +7, Warfare Lore +3, Religion +5, Stealth +5, Pahmet Lore +3
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+7 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+7 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed (+7 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone (+7 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Isn't he a cutie, right?" Gurmok takes an immediate liking to the guard taking care of Zen. Having politely taken his leave from Captain al Hisan and Lieutenant Haviksoog, he feels relieved to be out of jail, and takes the time to thank the guard for taking such good care of his trusty companion. 

He then confers with his comrades, and quickly concurs. "Yes, rest will be beneficial. I need time for my meditation and exercises, and food is a necessity for best health and strength - for animals as well", he hastes to add, noting Zen's hungry eye as the group passes a hotcake stall.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The goblin guard seems equal grateful to Gurmok for having provided him a chance to play with such a majestic beast.  Lieutenant Haviksoog reminds you to keep her updated on your mission, but encourages you to get some good rest first.  Dalnu suggests finding Sofh, however, none of you actually know where she lives.  With the sun close to setting, you doubt you could find out before dark.

You head to a nearby inn, and get a private room that can house all of you, including Zen, for 2 gold a night.  A lot of efforts are made to patch wounds, Mauricio educating his companions on the basics.

The next day, with your wounds treated, you sell off many of the supplies you collected in the sewer.  In Katapesh it is easy to find merchants willing to purchase the wares. Fortunately, Dalnu has assessed the worth of the jewels and jewelry, and thwarts the attempts to swindle you.  After two hours of finding interested merchants and haggling with them, the items are gone in exchange for 49 gold, and 1 silver.

A few items are purchased as well, new armor for Mauricio, healers tools for Sadar, an everburning torch for Dalnu,and wraps for Kharesh.  Then efforts to transfer the runes are enacted - Mauricio and Dalnu both work to improve the aim of Khareshs fists via the new hand wraps and Sadars falchion.  Purchasing a few essential supplies to complete the transfer, both endeavors are successful, but consume much of the day.  You stay in the same location for the night.

*Spoiler: Accounting*
Show

Coins from sewer: 5.85 gp
Sales: 49.1 gp
Purchases: 26.55 gp (3 armor, 3.5 transfer, 5 healers tools, 15 everburning torch, wraps 5 cp)
Room and board: 4 gp total for the two nights

Total after:  24.4 gp remaining 


The next morning, after breakfast, you head to the pesh den, the Hookah Lounge.  The establishment is fairly large, two floors with likely around two dozen private rooms and a sizable common room.  Five men can be seen sitting around a hookah in the common area, all seem barely awake.  

The man who greets you appears considerably more alert.  Kamil al Shiysha is a tall man well past middle age, a nearly bald cap sits over stringy white hair down to almost his shoulders.  He is rugose and wears colorful robes.  Welcome to the Hookah Lounge!  A private room?  His voice has an unexpectedly inviting dulcet quality to it.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

After resting Sadar had run through his morning practices with the falchion, the magical runs enchanting it adding to the weight and the balance in a positive way as he swing it to the left and right easily flowing from stance to stance and strike to strike. With his new blade, armour talisman and bag full of bandages he is soon ready to join the others. Reaching them he nods and offers a low bow of respect. *"Let us see what we can find in this Pesh den"*

In the pesh den Sadar pauses and gazes around curiously, looking for any trouble or suspiciously heavily armed people there

_OOC
Perception (1d20+6)[7]
_

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

During the down-time, Kharesh found hand wraps; for most, they would protect one's knuckles, but for the monk it enabled his companions to affix a magical rune to improve his striking.  He gave his thanks to all involved, finding the improvements satisfactory during his daily katas.  He also found time to practice some of his skills in medicine, learning how to rapidly bandage a wound when time was of the essence.  All in all, the two days of rest were well worth it, and left the team better prepared to start their new mission.

The first steps were made by going to the Hookah Lounge, the periphery of the drug heart of darkness.  Greeted at the entrance by a tall man, Kharesh waited patiently for those better suited to engage the man. 
 He could not think of a better way to broach the subject then to say, "We seek the source of Bliss."  Which might not be the best way to approach the situation.  For now, he'd listen to see if anyone was talking about the new drug ... or currently on it.
_OOC - Perception check to see if anyone is talking about Bliss or under the influence, from what Kharesh can see.  Perception - 15 (from OOC)
Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## farothel

Dalnu followed the others, but as she was quite new to the group, she wasn't sure about the dynamics.  But as no-one seemed to speak, she did.
"No thanks on the room," she said, "but maybe something to... well... make us forget things for a while.  And maybe see some pretty colours?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The man nods sagely, then you should take a room, friend.  Pesh will grant you sights of many splendors!  Though you wont forget, most come to understand the past with through a different - better - vantage point, if that makes sense.  The varieties we serve here usually dont cause some of the more negative effects.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

Kharesh is not an expert, but the people in here seem to be under the effects of pesh.  Bliss, from what youve seen and heard, would not have them conversing at all.  They also dont look happy enough.

----------


## farothel

"We have a room," Dalnu said, "we just came here to get some better stuff.  We've heard that you also have something that gives a bit more... bliss."
the pause before she said 'bliss' was only hearable to those who knew here.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Euphoria is the most common attribute ascribed to the pesh experience!  We have  he suddenly makes the connection.   Wait are you referring to that Bliss substance?  We do not sell that here.  Only pesh and some traditional Katapeshi libations.  The distributor keeps coming by, and I keep telling him we are a pesh lounge, not a drug den, but he keeps offering.  My advice?  Steer clear of that stuff.  From what I hear the users are never the same, and in a bad way - unlike pesh!

----------


## farothel

"Oooh, you know who happens to be the bliss distributor," Dalnu asked innocently, "great... I thought we would have to search this whole city."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kamil frowns, please madam, if you dont believe me, check Sirocco Asylum before you put any of that filth in you. I certainly dont know the man, he has just dropped in a few times trying to sell me this Bliss.

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

Sadar listens and watches carefully. He looks around at mention of the asylum, *"Why do you say that about the asylum? Is there bliss takers in there?"*. then he glances at the others, *"Do we wait here for the bliss distribution to return 
 or do we see if there are any leads amongst the insane."* He stands uncomfortably in the pesh den, a look of distaste on his face.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh nodded towards the door before stepping out himself.  Once there, he waiting for the others, scanning around the area for anyone watching the place.  When the others joined, he spoke softly.  _"I think the Asylum has victims, not sellers.  So as Sadar suggests, we either wait nearby until the seller returns, or seek information from the Asylum.  If we decide to divide and conquer, we could do both ... but we are weaker apart than together.  

I prefer doing vice waiting, but there is a time, place and value to every option."_
_OOC - It's a repeat of what Sadar said, but asking for opinions, I suppose.  

Perception - (1d20+6)[12]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kamil looks confused.  Up until now he thought you were trying to buy some of this drug to use, but now he only seems sure that he doesnt understand your motives.  Leads?  What is going on here?  What do you really want?  He then gestures and says with a little anger in his voice, why are you deceiving me?!

----------


## farothel

"Well, sorry about that," Dalnu quickly said, "but we're in fact just like you, not liking this Bliss thing and we want to do something about it.  But as we didn't know your stance on this, it was prudent to be a bit less forthcoming with information, don't you think.  But if you don't like that Bliss seller coming here, why don't you tell us who he is, and we will try to make him go away."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kamil seems to accept this explanation, oh, if thats the case, let me think he comes by about every two or three days, been by maybe six times?  He says he has some Bliss to sell me, I say I dont want it.  He then always tells me that he is so confident it will sell well, that he will let me pay later if I sell some.  He also says that if people want it who cant afford it, I can sell it to them for less, and hell reimburse me for the loss on the next visit.  I reiterate that I dont want any, and he finally leaves, but returns in a few days. Very strange business practices

The man himself dresses strangely, a foreigner, maybe?  No robes, wears armor, dark colors.  He is human, maybe Taldan?  Mid length dark brown hair, maybe a little oily. A bit of a patchy beard and a long scar on his left cheek under his eye.  Other than his not accepting that I dont want any, he is polite.

He addresses Sadar, regarding the asylum, I have heard rumors that some of the users become completely mad, and Sirocco Asylum is where theyd end up.

----------


## Prehysterical

Mauricio frowns slightly. "I fear that visiting the asylum may prove fruitless. Any and all testimony the addicts might provide would be suspect. Loathe as I am to wait around, that might be the best option. That being said, we will need to be discreet. If this stranger suspects anything, he will be out the door immediately." He asks Kamil, "This man, does he always arrive at the same time, or are his visits random? Does he only appear during the day, or have you received any nighttime visits from him?"
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio Pursues a Lead on the described man
Society check to Recall Knowledge about the man's armor and his described ethnicity: (1d20+9)[*24*]
Just gonna say that I already have a sneaking suspicion that Mauricio might be better qualified than most to identify this guy, just based on the description...
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Well, I havent noticed much of a pattern to the visits.  Comes by during the day, morning or afternoon.  He stopped by during the morning of the Grand Bazaar.  Then he was by yesterday afternoon.  Could be back tomorrow or the next day.  Said his name was something like Gregorix?  With some back and forth, Mauricio thinks the man is probably actually Chelaxian (commonly mistaken for Taldan) and his armor is scale mail.  Assuming his description is accurate, Mauricio thinks he might be able to identify the man if he spotted him in an expectable situation.

----------


## farothel

"Thank you, you have been most helpful," Dalnu said.  Now they had a possible name and a description, they could get started.  With a slight bow to Kamil, she heads outside as well.
"We have a name and a description," she said, "so what now?  Checking around for this Gregorix guy or check out this Moss Pelt guy?  We might also see if our little gang of misfits we've taken down would be interested in looking around for us while they are out and about.  Gives us more eyes."

----------


## Prehysterical

"Yes, most helpful," Mauricio agrees. Excusing himself and stepping outside, Mauricio proposes, "You wish to speak with Sofh, yes? I need to return the investigation money to her husband. We can damn two souls with one contract." The words are out of Mauricio's mouth before he realizes that he's not in Chelish company. His lips purse tightly shut in embarrassment. "If this Bliss dealer won't be back until tomorrow, that gives us some time to work with."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh listened to the recap, nodding to himself somewhat.  When two of the group suggested finding Sofh, he stroked his beard for a moment before repeating his previous comment.  _"Split, we can search for the dealer, seek informants and find the shopkeeper ... but we are weaker apart than together.  Two things give me pause - first, the events at the bazaar.  Second, the chance someone seeks revenge for our deeds.  This Bliss does not seem temporary ... I think we stay together for strength in numbers. 

At the least, let's investigate in the same area.  Aren't there other pesh dens this peddler likely solicits?"_
_OOC - Offering up a thought or two ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## farothel

"So far those Bliss dealer or dealers don't know we're after them," Dalnu said, "so I think it's better to split up to cover more ground.  But maybe have a magic user and a melee fighter in one group for added security."

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh frowned at Dalnu's comments.  _"I am not worried about the dealers yet; I speak of the man who's son we killed.  Or anyone that feels we robbed them of profit."_  The dwarf was unconvinced the group would enjoy much success separated, but each person must decide for themselves. 
_OOC - responding ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## DrK

*Sadar*

As they discuss the situation Sadar looks at Kharesh and nods, *"Its been a dangerous city so far. We have come close to death in these streets and sewers. Sticking together would be wise, safety in numbers and the safety of a number of witnesses should the City Guard get involved again."* He nods to Kharesh, a wry grin as he pats the fresh scars on his hip and side from the recent fights.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After some discussion, the group decides to go find Sofh and Zetath.  A bit unsure where to start they head for the University of Katapesh, where Dalnu thinks Sofh is a professor of Ancient Osirion Studies. The University is in the Inner City near the Daystalls and covers many topics, most famously housing the renowned College of Dimensional Studies.

This information pans out and you do find Sofhs office after some searching.  Unfortunately, no one you speak to seems eager to divulge any personal information to you about her.  Mauricio recalls Zetath mentioning that he too was a professor, but of mathematics and numerology.  After some time, you locate his office as well, and asking there has more luck.  You manage to convince a woman, rather eccentric even by gnome standards, that you are not students and you just rescued his wife from slavers, and would like to visit them.  She divulges his address.

It is a half hour walk to the humble abode of the two professors in the Inner City.  A narrow three-story adobe building in a long row of them packed together with no space in between save the occasional narrow alley.  All in total, the excursion took about three hours.

A minute after you knock, Zetath answers with a broad grin.  The jolly man is clearly tired, but a certain edge he possessed during your encounter has clearly subsided.  Still, he greets you with sincere gratitude and enthusiasm, My friends!  You heroes!  I owe you more than I could ever repay!  Sofh told me you were arrested.  I have been working to secure a lawyer for you, but it seems you are no longer imprisoned.  You must tell me what transpired!  We would love to entertain you in a few days, but our home is threadbare at the moment, for I still have not been able to recover our possessions.  She is also still recovering from her ordeal both the fever and the cruelty of it.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh tilted his head in acknowledgment, but kept quiet and to the side.  He knew others in the group had specific business with the two professors, so he was more than willing to let them lead any interactions.  For now, he'd listen politely, or step away if the conversation turned personal.  Perhaps before they left, Zetath might be able to offer some insight into their current investigations.  Then again, he might not be privy to those sorts of activities.  
_OOC - Just checking in.

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## farothel

"We made a deal with the guards," Dalnu explained, without going into details, hoping he would understand that as 'bribing the guards' which might serve them later if that rumour got out, "but I wanted to see how Sofh is doing.  We met a few years ago on a dig and I too was held by some criminals in this town, who actually thought I was Sofh.  Could I just see her a few minutes?  I'll promise to keep it short."

----------


## Prehysterical

_Indeed, you do,_ Mauricio thinks uncharitably after their ordeal. Aloud, Mauricio explains, "I am simply here to return the money that you gave me." His long fingers count out each and every coin: one gold, fourteen silver, and eleven copper. "I would love to give you back the other gold coin, but I suspect that I would have to kill half of Dogtown to get it," Mauricio explains with a slight sigh.

"Zetath, while Dalnu speaks with Sofh, might I have a word in private?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Zetath is rather stunned at the return of the coins, he is clearly unsure how he should react, and awkwardly thanks Mauricio for the return.  He initially resists Dalnus request, I cannot wake her!  She needs rest! However, she finally persuades him.  He says he will get her, and vanishes for about five minutes.

When the door opens again Zetath stands beside his smaller wife.  She is bundled in a thick blanket, and still looks a bit pale and her skin clammy, though definitely in a much better state than when you last saw her.  Her shoulder length wavy jet black hair is now clean, although a bit of a mess since she clearly just woke.  Though still a bit sallow, her skin is no longer covered in sewage.  She smiles warmly and immediately moves to clasp Dalnus hands.  Thank you, Dalnu.  Until this moment, I wasnt sure seeing you in the sewer after all these years was not a fever dream.  Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart.  You restored my freedom, and while they do put a price on it in Katapesh, she pressed her hand over her heart, in here, it is priceless.  We would have you come in, but most of our home was gutted.  Though securing your aid was what freed me, my husband tried countless other plans, everything he could think of, and some of these plans left us without chairs, she smiles affectionately to Zetath.

Zetath steps over to Mauricio away from others, my friend, what is it you wish?

*Spoiler: farothel*
Show

One point in your account above, the criminals who held Dalnu did not think she was Sofh.  They simply thought Dalnu would have money or jewelry.  Jaghun told the party that the criminals would have Sofh, but he was lying.

----------


## farothel

"No problem," Dalnu said, "I just wanted to see if you were doing okay.  And we'll be in town for a while I guess, so we can speak again when you're feeling better."

----------


## Prehysterical

While Mauricio gives Sofh a well-meaning smile, that look sours when he is alone with Zetath. He makes sure to keep his voice low so as not to disturb the conversing women.

"How many times are you going to allow your wife to be enslaved before you make a change, Zetath? This is, what, the _third_ time? How can you stand to live with that possibility lurking in the back of your mind? What if there is no one to help the next time and you once again lack the funds to buy her freedom?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sofh replies, I am okay.  This ordeal was unpleasant, for sure.  I definitely hate being caged, even more than most I think.  But, believe it or not, I have been in worse situations.  There is much to catch up on.  And we will welcome you soon - once we have chairs again.

*Spoiler: Mauricio*
Show

Zetath looks at Mauricio strangely for a moment, as if he were studying some mysterious creature.  After a long, uncomfortable moment, he says, and what would you have me change?  Her profession?  Her travels?  Her wanderlust?  I would not force Sofh to be someone different even if I could.  Perhaps living in Katapesh?  That I have tried, but it is our home and she will not leave here.  Perhaps you mean I should have the power to eradicate all dangers - all bandits, monsters, and slavers - wherever my wife decides to roam?  Or maybe that I should have the finances to always be secure against any situation that could possibly arise?  If you mean either of those, then you are easily the most fanciful man I have ever met.  While it is foolish to assume another can fix your problems, it is also foolish to assume they cannot.  So what change are you suggesting?

----------


## farothel

"No worries, I understand," Dalnu said, taking Sofh's hands in hers, "like I said, we'll here for some time yet I think, so no problem.  And should you need something, please send word."

----------


## Prehysterical

*Spoiler: Zetath*
Show

Mauricio inhales with sharp indignation. "Fanciful? _Fanciful?!_ I am not the one living in a fairy tale where everything magically works out! Once is an unfortunate circumstance, twice is coincidence, but how many more times will you both go through this before you make a change? As the son of a ruined nobleman, I can tell you from _great personal experience_ that both money and luck run out for us all. If we had not risked our own lives and freedom to rescue Sofh, she would have been sold at auction and you might never have seen her again! Does that not even slightly bother you? The possibility that it might happen _again_ with less happy results?"

Looking down, Mauricio notices that his spindly fingers have curled tightly into fists like dying spiders. He stretches his digits out before suggesting, "There is an entire world beyond Katapesh. If she truly is a scholar of ruins, there is Absalom, Old Taldor, Varisia, Mwangi... and those are just the ones off the top of my head. I understand the pursuit of a passion, committing oneself to a trade. And that is why, _as a doctor_, I am concerned about both of your well-being. There were other women in that cage who were in the late stage of filth fever infection, less than a day from dying from it. Perhaps Sofh envisions the romance and thrills of strange magics and creatures, but death cares not for dramatic tension. It is often unglamorous and, by our mortal perspectives, unfair. If you treasure your wife, if her safety truly matters to you, then talk to her again. Reason with her that your feelings matter, too... unless you are truly laissez-faire about the whole arrangement, in which case..."

Mauricio pauses, his lips pursing before taking a deep, steadying breath. Sickly yellow eyes burn holes into the merchant. His jaw is firm as he finishes, "I have said my piece. Do with it what you will."

Mauricio walks briskly out of the household, leaning against the exterior wall. His face is flushed, which by his standards turns his pale skin into peach. He crosses his arms and snorts, but his hands will not clasp onto his arms. They wriggle with a mind of their own and Mauricio throws them up in frustration as he paces around the house. It's like the man is so unused to strong emotion that he doesn't know how to handle it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sofh nods appreciatively, and if you need anything, now or ever, please ask.  Zetath and I will always do what we can.

*Spoiler: Mauricio*
Show

Zetath responds to Mauricio calmly, even as he marches away, of course I care for her safety.  Youre arguing with the wrong al Ustadh.  Though it would be easier to coax Zon-Kuthon back to the light, than convince Sofh to stay in safety.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh stood unobtrusively to the side, letting the others chat.  He noted Mauricio and Zetath wander off for a moment, and while he could not hear the two talking, it seemed animated.  The taller man walked out in seeming agitation, drawing a raised eyebrow from the dwarf.  Meanwhile, the talk between the ladies seem to be a war of who could be more polite and accommodating.  Once the others seemed finished with the discussion, Kharesh bowed low to their hosts and joined his companions outside.  

There, he inhaled deeply as he looked around before speaking quietly.  _"What next?  If we hunt for the halfling, she may assume anything we ask is worth more than we want to pay.  If we ask Moss Pelt, our actions may come under scrutiny.  I say we wait for this peddler ... either at the Hookah Lounge or another local pesh den."_  
_OOC - Capturing my vote ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## farothel

"Sure, will do," Dalnu said to Sofh, "now I'll have to go and you have to rest I think."

As soon as they were outside and planning, she suggested to go to Moss Pelt.
"He probably has the most reliable information," she said, "insofar as any criminal information is reliable.  And the faster we're done with this, the better it is I think."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With pleasantries exchanged and pieces said, Sofh gets the name of the lodging where you are staying and promises to send an invite to you for a meal when she is feeling better and they have possessions again.

After some discussion of what to do next, the heroes decide to seek out this Rat Bone, a halfling thief, information broker, and sometimes informant who Lieutenant Haviksoog stressed charges high rates, but generally provides solid information.  Unsure precisely where to start, you simply ask Dogtown strangers on street corners, in pubs, outside of pesh dens - the process seems woefully inefficient.  The best you get are a few responses in line with, Ive heard of her, but no idea where she is.  After about two hours of this and almost no progress, you are considering a different tactic, when a sharp whistle draws your attention.  On the roof of a short building, a small, scrawny halfling woman in leather armor and a drab gray cloak stands, blue eyes assessing you suspiciously.  Her face is pocked-marked, likely from some long past bout with pox, and her dirty blond hair is only about two inches long, with the dirty part ambiguously either natural or environmental.  In a high-pitched voice, she says, I hear you been looking for me.  Whatcha need?

----------


## farothel

Dalnu was not happy in this part of town.  It reminded her too much of the place where she had been kept captive.  When the halfling whistled, she had almost thrown a bunch of magic missiles at her before she realized that this was the person they were looking for.

"That's correct," she said, "we have been told that you know who's who in these parts and we're looking for someone.  We're hoping you might know the whereabouts of this person by the name of Gregorix. 
 Probably not his real name, but it's the one he seems to be using in this city."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

She relaxes a bit and replies, oh, I know of Gregorix.  Chelish guy with a scar?  Yeah I can tell ya more about him including where hell be in, she glances over to the sun, in, ehh, a little less than an hour.  Information is yours for eight gold.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having kept silent since leaving the jail that morning, Gurmok has had time to reflect on the complexity of his situation. Here he is, in the middle of a city where taking slaves is normal and freeing them a crime; where police arrest you and then offer you a policing job, having admitted that they can't do it on their own; where any and all personal interactions are seen as strange if they don't somehow involve gold. He's so far out of his depth, he's sorely tempted to shut up and leave all the talking to his more streetwise companions. But then, his prayers last night have borne fruit: The Master of Masters blessed him with the power to read a social situation better. Could this be useful in talking to this strange halfling? Softly, he starts incanting the orison.

"Quelle est ici l'atmosphère
Où se mène la discussion?
Il faut qu'ainsi je repère
Les voies de la négociation."

He then approaches the halfling, nothing the pockmarked face. "May your day be favorable, Madam." He takes a polite bow. "We have heard that your information might be of interest for us. Can we talk?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting a Read the Air cantrip. This gives him a Society check (his modifier is a 0) to Recall Knowledge to understand the social situation better, and then a +1 Diplomacy bonus to Make and Impression on this Rat Bone.
Diplomacy (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Were talkin now, Gobbo.  My info is good as gold - eight gold.  You dont want to pay?  We dont got much to talk about then, the woman does not seem to have been terribly moved.

*Spoiler: Gurmok*
Show

Gurmok is pretty sure that Rat Bone is not a very good person.  However, her reputation for providing reliable information is vital to her business.  You are confident that if you pay her, she will give you the information you need.  Though you may be able to haggle, you are pretty sure that trying to appeal to any conscience or civic duty will not over well.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex had been woefully quiet recently, the string of unfortunate events had inured him to this city. He was having a hard time coming to terms with the way this place was run, it was so...foreign, and he was wrestling with it in his mind. The Pesh den didn't shake him out, nor did visiting someone, but once they were haggling with the halfling, he shook out of his stupor.

*"2 gold pieces now, and 2 when we're done, and verify the information"* he says simply, looking the halfling in the eye. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Diplomacy* - (1d20+8)[*14*]

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## SanguinePenguin

She snorts derisively, you insult me!  Eight gold, and if you find the information is not mostly accurate at least up to common wisdom, I will refund you.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex eyed the halfling with a raised brow, 8 gold seemed pretty steep, but this thief seemed confident. 

Getting annoyed, he fished out 8 gold coins, more annoyed at not being able to haggle the thief down, than the actual ludicrous cost of the information. 

*"You drive a hard deal, fine, here's your gold."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Pay the stupid theif (out of my sheet)

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## SanguinePenguin

She smiles as she receives the coin, then promptly begins reciting information even as she pockets the coin, Gregorix Damasio is a Chelish ex-pat mercenary.  He got to Katapesh bout three years ago.  He takes odd jobs, most under Saqr al Izarins organization.  I dont know for sure who he works for right now, but al Izarin is likely - also possible he is his own boss now, but not likely.  He currently transports and sells the drug Bliss.  He seems more interested people use it than he turns a profit, so either he or whoever he works for is a terrible businessman or there is a long game at play.  Every morning he comes to the city from the north with a full cart by the small Coast Road, and leaves by the same road a little over an hour before dusk.  I dont know where he goes - its mostly farms and fisheries up that way.  He should be starting up that road in a little less than an hour.  Having produced the information, the halfling nods seemingly at the completion of the transaction.

----------


## farothel

Dalnu was just about to say something, when Gex paid up.  She would have to instruct him on the finer points of haggling when they had some time, but now she let it go as there was little she could do.
"Thank you," she said when the halfling was done.

When they were a bit out of the way and especially out of hearing, she looked at the others.
"Ambush on the road," she asked, "If I understand the law correct, if we take him outside of the town, we can sell him here, right.  That should be enough incentive for him to start talking once we do have him."

----------


## Prehysterical

"You are correct, but I believe we may benefit from following him," Mauricio proposes. "If we capture him, we may end up in a familiar situation: walking into a trap with bad intelligence. It's not enough to snatch him. We need to find out where the Bliss is being manufactured and destroy their facilities. It is better, I feel, that we follow him as random travelers. Even if we cannot follow him all the way to their hideout, it will give us a much better idea of where their base of operations are. I refuse to believe that he is the only person that uses that road."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh remained silent with the social challenged members of the group as they engaged with the halfling.  While everyone seemed somewhat happy with the way the situation turned out, Kharesh knew they had simply become another opportunity for the halfling; another bit of information to broker to the highest bidder.  Shaking his head, he waited until she was gone and the group could speak alone.  The others mentioned ambushing the man, or possibly following him.  He considered both options, offering his thoughts on the matter after a moment or two.  

_"No meeting is safe from chaos, but I agree  we should follow the man.  We should also ask someone else about this Izarin, and what his organization does.  Finally, I am troubled by this man's business.  Drugs are sold for profit, yes?  This one does not.  

Why?"_  
_OOC - chatting

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The coast road leaves north out of Dogtown near the coastline.  It is not one of the major roads as it does not carry people and goods to a major city like Solku or Wati.  Instead, the road is utilized by farmers and fishermen, miners and brick makers, and guards and slavers.  For a couple hours on the road, everything you would pass falls under city protection, which makes gnoll raids almost nonexistent.  Although a little further out than that, the same practice that captured Sofh resumes.

With dusk less than two hours away, the road is experiencing peak traffic.  Though not crowded by any means, there is a fairly steady stream of people.  About 1-3 groups of people are getting on the road every minute.  While most on the road have a draft horse pulling a cart, with a few minutes of observation, you dont think you would be terribly out of place - at least no more than the parade of a human, an elf, a dwarf, a gnome, a tiefling, and a goblin and his dog would be out of place in any environment.

The party secures some desert kaftans with headscarves from a nearby tailor.  Despite the womans desire to make alterations, time was of the essence, and purchases were made quickly.  In the pale beige lightweight garments, the party finds a cafe overlooking the entrance and orders a carafe of spiced coffee to drink while they wait.

After almost half an hour of waiting, Kharesh spots the mark.  It would seem at a glance that Rat Bones intel was reliable.  The man you believe to be Gregorix is Chelaxian and of average height, average girth, and a bit above average musculature.  He has a flat face with a long ragged scar on his cheek.  A fair amount of straight oily dark brown hair in a bowl cut, a coarsely maintained beard just past stubble, pale skin, and green eyes.  He wears scale mail and has a flail at his side.  His mouth seems contorted in a scowl as he leads a draft horse pulling a cart up the road.  He passes you with no apparent notice. 

After about two minutes, the party follows Gregorix north on the coast road along with many others.  When you set out, several dozen people are in your view.  Many small farm houses can be seen not far off the road, probably many more are far off the road.  Every minute or so, a horse, mule, donkey, or camel pulled wagon turns off the road to head to a farm.  About fifteen minutes north, a large coastal fishing village takes in half the roads traffic, fifteen minutes beyond that, only the six of you, Gregorix, and two other groups of two people, one with a cart remain.  After fifteen more minutes, the last pair leaves to road to a farm, and only Gregorix can be seen ahead.  In ten more minutes, he too turns off the road and heads towards a walled compound on the water, a fishery of some sort.  The party continues on the road, but watches Gregorix as they go.

Ten foot adobe walls surround a compound running about one hundred feet along the coast, and sticking inland about forty to fifty feet.  Near the shore, the walls have long been lost and one could likely wade into the water to access something nominally inside the walls, but from your vantage point, it is hard to say what that would be.  There are two guards in front of a stout wooden double door built into the adobe.  Gregorix approaches and they guards open the doors for him to enter.  The guards then sit back down.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Cost = 0.41 gp.

----------


## Prehysterical

Dalnu's suggestions turn out to be greatly to Mauricio's liking. Now, he has some proper clothing to stop the sun from burning his skin so much. The coffee turns out to be delightful, as well. Mauricio has to restrain himself from drinking it too fast. It would look suspicious if he was sipping on an empty cup while waiting for their target.

Gregorix turns out to be every bit the Chelish brute he has been described to be. Mauricio is thankful for the traffic on the road, although he questions their luck as they continue following behind Gregorix when they are the last people on the road. Only Mauricio's inner discipline stops from looking at the compound more than absolutely necessary. He does not want to give the impression of professional interest. Despite the distance from the gate, Mauricio asks, "A gambling man, I am not, but how much are we willing to bet that there aren't any nasty surprises waiting for us should we try to wade in along the shore? Do we wait for nightfall before making our move?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Throw in a Nature check, I guess: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## farothel

Dalnu was talking to the others as if they were just a tribal family going back home.  She was happy the cloak she had bought covered her armour.  Her obvious weapon was a staff and that wasn't all that uncommon when walking through the desert.  When the guy they were following turned off, she gave just a quick look before looking around for a good spot from where they could observe the farm.

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception: (1d20+4)[*24*]

Dalnu Tuvasseh
HP: 18/18
AC: 19
Class DC: 18
Speed: 30
Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +6
Perception: +4

----------


## farothel

"Nobody around at the moment except those guards," Dalnu said, sharing what she had seen, "but it will be tricky to stay hidden here.  I think we best move on a bit and then come back when it's dark.  We can stand behind the wall and they won't be able to see us from the inside.  I'd rather not wade out in the water if possible, but if it's the only way, sure."

----------


## BelGareth

Gex is enjoying wearing the new clothing, and the cofee! oh, it was delightful, he was _finally_ becoming a part of the culture!, and he only had to get arrested for it!

Taking a final sip, he joined the others as they embarked on the road to follow the drug dealer. He was taking everything in as they went, and enjoyed the scenery, the coastline was wonderful, he could imagine a life her one day, a small warren of Gex children!

He was prodded awake from his daydream when they found the location the man was headed, somewhat disappointed to be back in reality Gex sighed a little as he eyed the walls.

*"Well, we have several options really, we could wait it out, and ambush the man on his way back tomorrow, and try to get in with him. Or we can sneak in, not knowing anything of what is in there. Perhaps we can manipulate the guards into letting us in? Oh, maybe some of us can make a distraction to the guards while the others sneak in?"* His eyes glitter as ideas rush from his mouth.

*Spoiler*
Show


Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh sat and sipped his coffee, letting the others idly chat as he found his center in the evening air.  It was a simply thing to sit with a view of the road which allowed him to spot their target easily.  He murmured softly, _"Approaching .."_ as he raised the cup to his lips.  Once he had marked the man, he was less concerned about watching him intently - he was confident he could find the man in the sparse crowds once more.  

Soon they were walking again, but this time Kharesh let the group spread out a bit, walking with anyone who wanted to split the group a bit.  He noticed the walled compound Gregorix turned into, wondering about what lay beyond, and how best they should approach the situation.  The waterfront seemed the least secured, but good security would ensure no approach was completely unguarded. Once the group had a chance to discuss their approach, he listened carefully to what the others said, nodding in acknowledgment as each person spoke.  _"Waiting until dark is prudent.  Those that can see should scout - look for changes to the guarding.  I will wade if it makes sense - but someone check for any mystic alarms ... or magical guardians."_
_OOC - Kharesh's thoughts ... go figure the guy with darkvision is fine with going in at night ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round)Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After about twenty minutes, with the sun very low in the sky, a single traveler in gray robes carrying no pack or supplies approaches the gate.  Sadar frowns at this and says, *that person looks sick, very thin.*  Although no one sees it happen, a brief check suggests they were let in.

The sun soon sets, and since the moon has not yet risen, the world darkens over the next half hour.  An orange glow from fires and torches illuminates the visible building and tops of the walls of the compound.  A check indicates that the guards are still there, and they look like the same ones.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

A bit of internal discussion leads to wading through the shallows of the Inner Sea, along the northern wall.  The argument for this path is mostly that Mauricio doesnt expect danger from natural creatures, and no one has seen any guards in that direction.  

Keeping a wide approach, the party steers in toward the northern wall.  As you push-up against the wall, none of the party sees anyone, which bodes well for stealth.  The lapping surf would drown out all but the loudest noises from the other side of the wall.  The wall extends a little over five feet into the water.  Although Sadar would normally volunteer to take the lead, with only starlight to guide him, he motions Kharesh forward.  The dwarf leads, and at its deepest on this path the water is only two feet down, so all can wade, but it is a struggle for Gex and Gurmok, Zen simply paddles after. 

Khareshs darkvision grants him a clear view.  The area is not illuminated, except for where torchlight extends through the portal.  He can see a pier extend into the water about forty feet.  Two boats, a small row boat and a slightly larger fishing vessel.  Against the western wall, there are six barrels placed.    Noise can be heard, and Kharesh creeps forward, outside of the torchlight to see.

Toward the edge of his dark vision, through a narrow bap between the wall and the building, Kharesh can see three people standing, looking up at the second story of the building.  *HARIQASWAD!  HARIQASWAD!  HARIQASWAD!   HARIQASWAD!* The three chant, though not loudly.  Though Kharesh cant see more, the noise he hears strongly suggests there are more - possibly many more. 

Abruptly the crowd falls silent, moments later a euphonious voice that carries with ease, proclaims, please, none of that!  I am merely the voice, the flesh in which the words have been housed, the bridge between what is and what _will_ be.  I deserve not your praise.  You have _all_ seen beyond the veil.  The voice clearly has more to say, and it is clear the partys presence has not been noticed.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Brown is the pier
Red are the boats
Light blue is shallow water, difficult terrain for small 
Darker blue is deep water, (greater) difficult terrain for (small) medium 
Dark gray is the two story building seen outside the walls
P1-3 are people standing, looking up at the building
G1 and G2 are the guard you saw by the doors

Light grey is area you haven;t seen, so you don't know what is there at all

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Kharesh held up a hand, motioning for both silence and directing his companions into the areas of shadow.  He slipped forward quietly to the edge, using his vantage to try and spy more of those gathered within, without putting his face in view of whoever was talking from above.  His focus was staying out of sight as much as possible, since he was more interested in what the voice had to say, rather than chancing their discovery through his impatience.
_OOC - Kharesh will remain on the edge of the light, using the fact that everyone is looking up to help peer around a bit.  However, given there is one person looking in our direction, Kharesh doesn't want to jeopardize their presence before hearing what the voice has to say.  let me know if you need more rolls ...

Effects / Status / Conditions: Mountain Stance; Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Prehysterical

After the horrid stench and clinging filth of the sewers, the smell of saltwater and rotting vegetation is positively divine in comparison. Thankfully, it seems that the shallows have not made a liar of his book learning. It almost seems a little _too_ easy, enough to tickle a flash of paranoia. The starlight provides enough light for Mauricio's eyes to see, even if Kharesh's are better still. He cannot make heads or tails of the chanting, which surprises and worries him. It is swiftly followed by dogmatic cult drivel, something that Mauricio is all too familiar with. Sharing a look and a nod with Kharesh, Mauricio creeps down the dock toward the two boats. While there is no one watching the vessels, he might be able to gain some insight into this little gathering.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+8)[*25*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 15
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## farothel

Dalnu moves a bit so she can look more into the courtyard, but staying away from the hole, looking in from a distance.  That way any sound she might make can't be heard (especially when they are chanting) while she can look in from a distance, trusting her superior elven sight.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


moving so she can sweep the courtyard with a glance
perception to look inside and get some details: (1d20+4)[*12*]
if needed: stealth: (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Mauricio heads over to the boats while Dalnu and Kharesh stealthily move to get a better look at the crowd. 

The man continues, this gift has shown you what can be - what will be - what _must_ be.  We must bide our time though.  When the blessings from the avatar grant others visions beyond the veil well, _you have seen_

As Mauricio moves closer to the boats, he notes that they appear empty - no one and almost nothing inside.  They are tied to the dock, but the sea water has rusted some of the metal parts, and these havent been cleaned, only one oar sits in the smaller boat.  Both boats actually contain about a half inch of dust that has blown in.  Unless there was a very recent and unusually voluminous haboob, these boats have been untouched for a long time.  He also notes that there is another, shorter pier to his right.

The man continues, of Leng the Crawling Chaos, to whom all things must be told maybe one or - for the most blessed among us - a few of his thousands of forms.  Irrefutable, he haunts us all, horrible and wonderful beyond all you can imagine.  When they _understand_, how could they not join our cause?

Kharesh and Dalnu both peer into the crowd, the light is dim, so while Kharesh can see a few of them very clearly, the crowd extends beyond his darkvision, but Dalnu emits an audible gasp as she realizes the extent of the crowd.  Many of the people do look frail and sick as Sadar had noted earlier.  Gaunt in figure with sunken eyes, but others look more hale.  She can see two halflings among the mostly human crowd.  Their attention is mostly focused on above, but she can see over a dozen people, and there are likely more out of view.

The man continues, so do your part around here, do what is asked, even when it seems absurd.  These mundane chores may not make sense after your visions of Leng or of the words of the Black Pharaoh, but this is all to serve his end and bring us to there or to bring there to us! 

Mauricio turns around on the pier and realizes that he can actually see the speaker, standing high on a balcony of the building, addressing the crowd.  He appears to be a silver-haired elf.  Despite the generally ageless look to his people, this elf looks old.  He addresses the crowd with the grace of an orator, a politician or clergyman.

Suddenly, a frail half-elf in the crowd wails and points, meeting Dalnus eyes.  An animalistic growl comes as a communal noise from the crowd, with all heads at once turning in your direction.  The elf spins around and spots Mauricio on the pier, and screams, INTRUDERS?!  TEAR THEM APART!!!  NO!  ALIVE!  TAKE THEM ALIVE!!! 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

PCs can go!


*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Brown is the pier
Red are the boats
Light blue is shallow water, difficult terrain for small 
Darker blue is deep water, (greater) difficult terrain for (small) medium 
Dark gray is the two story building seen outside the walls

E is the elf on the balcony, he is 10 ft up (balcony is accessible from inside the building.
F1-7 are frail-looking
P1-4 are more hale people 
S1-2 are halflings standing 
G1 and G2 are the guard you saw by the doors

Light grey is area you haven't seen, so you don't know what is there at all

----------


## farothel

Clearly the man wanted them to be taken alive, which would hinder those people.  Dalnu, on the other hand, didn't have such problems with throwing some stuff.  As she couldn't see the guy on the balcony at the moment (and he couldn't see her, which might be the better option), she decided to throw a few spells in the hope to make the crowd scatter.  She first did a little exercise to extend the reach of the spell and then threw an acid ball in the crowd.  She did try to avoid the worst people though.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


action 1: reach spell feat
action 2-3: acid splash on P3, splash on that square and all squares around.  attack: (1d20+8)[*18*] for acid damage: (1d6)[*4*] +1 splash.  If crit, 1 persistent acid

----------


## Prehysterical

Strange... Why would they have a seaside hideout and not use the boats? Unfortunately, it sounds like they have stumbled right into a full cult, likely using the drug to lure in and indoctrinate new members. Mauricio swears silently to himself as the elven cult leader turns and spots him. He doesn't see just how many people are inside the walls, so Mauricio focuses on the one thing he can: the elf who has locked eyes with him. Fortunately, the same line of sight gives Mauricio a clear firing line. A few mental calculations, a pull to bring forth the crossbow, and a bolt flies through the night straight at the cult leader.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio Devises a Stratagem to Strike the elf on the balcony. He Interacts to draw his crossbow and fires.
Using roll of 19 in OOC, total attack roll is 27. Crit, maybe?
Damage: (1d8)[*8*] piercing
Let me know if I need to do crit damage.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok feels well out of his depth, but doesn't let anything show to his friends as he listens to the crazed speech from what appears to be a cult leader. From his vantage point atop Zen, he spies some of the crowd, and their aspect does nothing to reassure him. Anyone hearing such rantings without immediately putting as much distance as possible between themselves and the speaker can't be in their right mind, anyway.

"I suppose I couldn't be avoided", he  says calmly when one of the cultists notices Mauricio and calls to arms. "Let me call for divine assistance". He invokes the power of Irori, twice.

"Par l'esprit du Maître
Soyez ici inspirés!
Afin de pouvoir mettre
À ces fous une raclée!"

"Plaies et bosses il y aura
De préférence pas pour moi
Puisse le Maître me protéger
Et ma peau sauvegarder!"


Instantly, those next to him feel a sharp energy course through their veins, while an invisible protective aura covers the young goblin.

*Spoiler*
Show

#1-2 Cast Bless
#3 Cast Shield

Gurmok, level 2 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +7; darkvision
AC 16; Fort +5, Refl +6, Will +9
HP 24/24
Spells used for the day: Bless (9 rounds left)

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17

----------


## BelGareth

After having to hold his mouth from the deepest part of the walk, gex is soaked, but thankful to be alive. Then the shouting started!

He looked at the entrance, and prepared to wriggle his fingers. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Ready action to cast Scatter Scree on squares J6 & K6
*Damage* - (1d4+4)[*7*] bludgeoning

Gex
*HP's:* 16/16
*AC:* 16
*Class DC:* 17
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +6
*Will:*+5
*Perception:* +3
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 0/3

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Dalnu splashes acid into the distance.  The crowd, especially the one directly hit, screams, but the act certainly does not do much to scatter them, and they begin to charge en masse.

Mauricio sees a solid opening and takes it, he lines up the crossbow sights and fires just as the elf on the balcony begins to turn.  The bolt strikes below the collarbone.  The elf wails in pain and Mauricio catches a glimpse of the bolts tip jutting out the elfs back as he enters the building in a frenzy.

Gex throws some magic rubble into the yard in advance of their movement.  Gurmok blesses the area around him, and throws up a shield.  

Sadar draws his falchion, and strides past Dalnu.  Seeing her still standing in the gap in the wall, he tries to drive her back, but fails to move the armored sorcerer.  Upset will his position, but hoping to survive it, he turns to face the coming horde.  Kharesh enters mountain stance and centers himself, waiting for when two attackers are adjacent.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sadar:  draw falchion, move to L6, shove Dalnu (1d20+8)[*10*] (push to N6 and follow to M6)
React: attack first to provoke (1d20+10)[*11*] dam (1d10+4)[*13*]

Kharesh:  mountain stance, ready flurry of blows for when two attackers are adjacent.
(1d20+9)[*28*] dam (1d8+4)[*10*]
(1d20+4)[*14*] dam (1d8+4)[*8*]

For Gex, by my reading you can only ready a single point action, so most spells cant be teadied, however, difficult terrain alone will be helpful here, so I had him cast it.

A second post is coming with the bad guy actions.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The horde rushes forward, even more than you saw initially!  The people look haggard and have a look to their eyes that seems both vacant and frenzied.  The frail ones look like a twisted mix of someone who hasnt eaten in a week and someone who hasnt slept in a week.

Many draw weapons, clubs and small blades mostly, though a few seem content to rely on bare hands.  The head of the pack rushes Dalnu and Sadar, pushing into Dalnu with all his crazed might and throwing her back.  With the position cleared, the horde pushes past, Sadar swings ineffectually at one.  As they near, you can hear the low drone they emit, somewhere situated between a moan, a scream, and a gibber.  Two manage to strike at Sadar, but most either rush past, or push mindlessly against the mob in front of them.  One manages to score a hit, but it is a minor wound.

When two close on Kharesh, brandishing their clubs, he unleashes a powerful blow that cracks the skull of one, and some ribs of the other.  The latter man barely remains standing, the former drops like a stone. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lots of movement

P1 shove Dalnu - Success
P2 vs Sadar: (1d20+5)[*23*] dam (1d4+2)[*4*]
F1 vs Sadar: (1d20+3)[*4*] dam (1d4)[*3*]

Injuries:
E - 16 damage
P1 - 1 damage
P2 - 1 damage
P3 - 5 damage
S1 - 1 damage
P4 - 20 damage (dead)
P5 - 9 damage

Sadar - 4 damage   



*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Brown is the pier
Red are the boats
Light blue is shallow water, difficult terrain for small 
Darker blue is deep water, (greater) difficult terrain for (small) medium 
Dark gray is the two story building seen outside the walls
J-K6 is Gex's scree (difficult terrain)

E is the elf on the balcony, he is 10 ft up (balcony is accessible from inside the building.
F1-9 are frail-looking  (note F9 is accidentlaly repeated twice, this is only one person, not two, i.e. no F10)
P1-5 are more hale people 
S1-3 are halflings standing 
G1 and G2 are the guard you saw by the doors

Light grey is area you haven't seen, so you don't know what is there at all

----------


## Gwynfrid

Faced with an actual mob of crazed people, Gurmok is tempted to simply flee, but that would be unworthy of a true Irori follower. Besides, he's seen his companions' prowess in combat, but Sadar appears to be in a dangerous position! His resolve strengthened, he decides to push forward, and for the first time, to call on his beloved companion's training. 

"C'mon, Zen! This one!"

Spurred forward, the big rodent mount goes to bite the halfling who just found his way past Sadar, while his master continues his prayer to Irori with a silent mantra to bolster his comrades!

_Irrésistible, mon élan
Résistant, mon cuir
Organisé, mon geste
Régulier, mon souffle
Indestructible, mon calme..._

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 Command an Animal for Zen to move forward to N4
#2 Command an Animal for Zen to bite the halfing, S1 (1d20+10)[*27*] (including effect of Bless) damage (1d6+3)[*7*] (if hit, Fort DC17 vs goblin pox) 
#3 Sustain Bless to extend the radius by 5ft so that Sadar is now also in the area of effect.

Gurmok, level 2 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +7; darkvision
AC 16; Fort +5, Refl +6, Will +9
HP 24/24
Spells used for the day: Bless (8 rounds left)

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17
Melee jaws +9 [+4/-1], Damage 1d6+3 piercing plus goblin pox
Goblin Pox (disease) Goblins and goblin dogs are immune to goblin pox. Saving Throw DC 17 Fortitude; Stage 1 sickened 1 (1 round); Stage 2 sickened 1 and slowed 1 (1 round); Stage 3 sickened 2 and can't reduce its sickened value below 1 (1 day).

----------


## farothel

With Sadar in the middle of the crowd, area spells are for a moment out of the question.  As she wants to keep her heavy spells for the real guards and the ones behind this, not the drug users now confronting them.  With a quick word she makes a gold shield appear next to her, while gold scales also appear on her face and hands.  With another word she had her fingernails grow into claws, not unlike a dragon's, except that some little flames are flickering over them.  With those claws she slashes at the person in front of her.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


action 1: cast shield spell (verbal only)
action 2: cast dragon's claws focus spell (verbal only); 1d4 + 1d6 fire (finesse unarmed), resist fire 5 for 1 minute
action 3: attack (1d20+7)[*9*] P6 for damage: (1d4+2)[*6*] and (1d6)[*3*] fire damage 

HP 18/18, AC 21 (19 base, +1 shield, +1 scales)

----------


## BelGareth

Seeing the horde come at them, Gex squeals slightly and points his fingers at them, all ready a'wrigglin.

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast Grim Tendrils from M5 to J8 hitting P6, P1, F3, & F8
*Negative Damage* - (2d4)[*6*] +1 persistent bleed, Fort DC 18

If i can't, then Scatter Scree again, on squares M4-M5
*Bludgeoning Damage* - (1d4+4)[*8*] Basic Reflex save, DC 18

Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 4/4

----------


## Prehysterical

While Mauricio can take some momentary satisfaction from a well-aimed shot, he is startled by the number of cultists pouring out of the compound. He tries to line up an angle on a halfling, but doesn't trust himself not to hit Dalnu. Instead, he moves forward while loading his crossbow. Perhaps he can draw some attention away from their new elven companion.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio Devises a Stratagem against S2, but can't risk the shot. He Interacts to reload and Strides to the end of the pier at O9. Tempted to shoot P6, but Farothel won't thank me if I hit Dalnu with a crit fail.
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

When the alarm went up, Kharesh turned towards the water, ready to retreat.  It seemed fool-hardy to engage with an unknown number of opponents of unknown strength and skill.  However, Dalnu immediately moved forward to engage, subsequently drawing everyone else into a defensive posture as a horde of crazed followers attacked in mass. Shaking his head slightly, Kharesh pushed aside any thoughts of annoyance - what was done, was done.  Now was the time to defend themselves, and see if their own skills were up to the task.  

Establishing his stance, Kharesh waited patiently, barely thinking on the fact that he would have been better suited to hold the line.  Again, it was too late to change the situation - one could only adapt, improvise and find victory despite any mistakes made.  When two of the mob closed in on him, Kharesh responded with two swift strikes - the first, dropped the man, the second seriously injured the other with a crack of breaking bone.  With the mob continuing to surge forward, Kharesh looked to step forward, but the space was quickly taken by the smaller man on a dog.  

Breathing out through his nose, Kharesh centered himself and attacked the two figures he could reach, striking once at the hale looking person, and once at the halfling.
_Round 2 - Action 1: Flurry to attack P5 and S1
Action 2: If the two opponents fall, advance to N6 to support Dalnu
Action 3: Use anything nearby for cover?

vs P5: Flurry 1 - (1d20+10)[12], Dam - (1d8+4)[12]
vs S1: Flurry 1 - (1d20+5)[24], Dam - (1d8+4)[5]
Effects / Status / Conditions: Bless (+1 att), Mountain Stance (see below); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 (20) HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Dalnus claws fail to connect.  Mauricios distraction does seem to be noticed.  Gexs magical tendrils tears through the mob, felling 3 attackers and wounding another.  Kharesh moves to attack the halfling, but Zen dives forward and snaps his jaws over the mans arm, thrashes him and the man falls still.  The Pahmet redirects and after a miss, slams his palm into the attackers neck, who drops immediately.

After his botched attempt to move Dalnu, a flustered Sadar failed to connect his blade with a passing member of the mob.  Things went quickly south as he was surrounded on the other side of the wall.  The snarling horde stabbed and jabbed, so he swung his falchion to clear a path.  The man falls to the blade, and Sadar moves back with a feint.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sadar:  1: attack P6 (1d20+11)[*25*] dam (1d10+4)[*13*] 
2: attack P6 (P1) (1d20+6)[*9*] dam (1d10+4)[*10*] (+1 if P1)
3: move to P6 spot or attack again attack P6 (1d20+1)[*3*] dam (1d10+4)[*9*] 

A second post is coming with the bad guy actions.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The horde rushes forward!  They are gibbering, punching, screaming, clawing, stabbing.  Dirty limbs flailing dirty weapons through haunted stares and maddening howls.  One frail madman charges past Sadar, and lunges for Gex, screaming as he does, but Sadar's blade cuts him short - quite literally.  Helping the gnome was not without cost, as one of the fighter's own attackers scores a wound on Sadar's leg.  The mob seems completely undeterred by their fallen companions, simply pressing past the overwhelmed warrior, howling all the while.  Blessedly, luck and the armor and skills of the party are enough to avoid all other injuries.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lots of Attacks

P3 vs Sadar: (1d20+5)[*6*] dam (1d4+2)[*5*]
P3 vs Sadar: (1d20+1)[*3*] dam (1d4+2)[*6*]
P3 vs Sadar: (1d20-3)[*5*] dam (1d4+2)[*5*]

S2 vs Dalnu: (1d20+5)[*16*] dam (1d4-1)[*2*]
S2 vs Dalnu: (1d20+1)[*15*] dam (1d4-1)[*1*]
S2 vs Dalnu: (1d20-3)[*12*] dam (1d4-1)[*3*]

P2 Move
P2 vs Sadar: (1d20+5)[*23*] dam (1d4+2)[*4*] - HIT
P2 vs Sadar: (1d20+1)[*11*] dam (1d4+2)[*5*]

F1 Move
F1 vs Sadar: (1d20+3)[*14*] dam (1d4)[*2*]
F1 vs Sadar: (1d20-1)[*8*] dam (1d4)[*2*]

F6 Move
F6 vs Dalnu: (1d20+3)[*18*] dam (1d4)[*3*]
F6 vs Dalnu: (1d20-1)[*10*] dam (1d4)[*1*]

F2 Move
AoO Sadar vs F2:  (1d20+11)[*26*] dam (1d10+4)[*11*]
F2 vs Gex: (1d20+3)[*7*] dam (1d4)[*1*]
F2 vs Gex: (1d20-1)[*18*] dam (1d4)[*3*]

S3 Move, Move
S3 vs Gurmok: (1d20+5)[*7*] dam (1d4-1)[*3*]

F4 Move, Move
F4 vs Mauricio: (1d20+3)[*6*] dam (1d4)[*1*]

F7 Move, Move
F7 vs Kharesh: (1d20+3)[*19*] dam (1d4)[*2*]

F5, F9 Move

Injuries:
E - 16 damage
P1 - 13 damage  (dead)
P2 - 1 damage
P3 - 5 damage
P4 - 20 damage (dead)
P5 - 14 damage  (dead)
P6 - 16 damage (dead)
S1 - 15 damage (dead)

F2 - 22 damage (very dead)
F3 - 6 damage (dead)
F8 - 6 damge (dead)

Sadar - 8 damage   



*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Brown is the pier
Red are the boats
Light blue is shallow water, difficult terrain for small 
Darker blue is deep water, (greater) difficult terrain for (small) medium 
Dark gray is the two story building seen outside the walls
J-K6 is Gex's scree (difficult terrain)

E is the elf on the balcony, he is 10 ft up (balcony is accessible from inside the building.
F1-9 are frail-looking
P1-6 are more hale people 
S1-3 are halflings standing 
G1 and G2 are the guard you saw by the doors

Light grey is area you haven't seen, so you don't know what is there at all

----------


## BelGareth

Gex almost screamed as they came after him, and then Sadar _sliced_ them in half, right in front of him!

He closed both eyes, wriggling his fingers at those closest to him!

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast Scatter Scree on squares M3-M4
*Bludgeoning Damage* - (1d4+4)[*8*] Basic Reflex save, DC 18

Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 3/4

----------


## farothel

With still some people in front of her, Dalnu cast her shield again, making her dragon scales appear again (they were just fading).  Then she first cast a premonition spell to know better what her opponent would do before trying to disembowel said opponent with her dragon claws.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


action 1: cast shield spell (verbal only)
action 2: true strike (verbal only)
action 3: attack (1d20+6)[*16*] or (1d20+6)[*22*] (take best) S2 for damage: (1d20+6)[*22*] and [roll2] fire damage (damage roll in OOC )

HP 18/18, AC 21 (19 base, +1 shield, +1 scales)

----------


## Prehysterical

As he is rushed by one of the more ragged-looking members of the mob, Mauricio answers with a point-blank shot from his crossbow.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mauricio Devises a Stratagem against F4. He Strikes against F4, then Interacts to Reload.
Devised Stratagem rolled a 9, so total attack roll is 17.
Damage: (1d8)[*8*] piercing
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Having successfully dropped one of their opponents, Kharesh repositioned himself to attack from the left of the space in the wall.  He underestimated the cultists fervor as they continued to slip past Sadar to threaten his companions.  Shaking his head, he turned his focus to the two figures in front of him.  His first strike lashed out towards the smaller figure, and his second blow fell towards the sickly one.  

Watch your angles, hold the line.
_Round 3 - Action 1: Flurry to attack S2 and F7
Action 2: If F7 falls, Kharesh will step to M7.  Otherwise, hell move to N7
Action 3: If possible aid Mauricio against F4

vs S2: Flurry 1 - (1d20+10)[27], Dam - (1d8+4)[12]
vs F7: Flurry 2 - (1d20+5)[13], Dam - (1d8+4)[9]
Effects / Status / Conditions: Bless (+1 att), Mountain Stance (see below); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 (20) HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## Gwynfrid

In the corner of his eye, the blue-skinned goblin sees Mauricio moving towards the main body of the group. _Irori helps those who seeks their own betterment._ As Gex throws stones to slow the ennemies's progress, he decides the sorcerer is hopefully safe enough for now. "Hit and run, Zen!" is his command, and the goblin dog barely needs any prompting before he attacks, then jumps backward in an unexpected, jerky motion. Again, Gurmok adds a quick line to his prayer for his god to bolster his companions!

*Spoiler*
Show

#1 Command an Animal for Zen bite the halfing, S3 (1d20+10)[*27*] (including effect of Bless) damage (1d6+3)[*8*] (if hit, Fort DC17 vs goblin pox) 
#2 Command an Animal for Zen to move to O6 
#3 Sustain Bless to extend the radius by 5ft to a total of 15, so that now the whole group is in the area of effect.

Gurmok, level 2 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +7; darkvision
AC 16; Fort +5, Refl +6, Will +9
HP 24/24
Spells used for the day: Bless (8 rounds left)

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17
Melee jaws +9 [+4/-1], Damage 1d6+3 piercing plus goblin pox
Goblin Pox (disease) Goblins and goblin dogs are immune to goblin pox. Saving Throw DC 17 Fortitude; Stage 1 sickened 1 (1 round); Stage 2 sickened 1 and slowed 1 (1 round); Stage 3 sickened 2 and can't reduce its sickened value below 1 (1 day).

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gex creates another rockfall and one of the men gets buried, but the other stays standing.  Dalnu tears into her oppenent, right before Kharesh shatters his skull, and then breaks the hip of the other, both men collapse.  Maurico's shot skewer his attacker.  Zen then bites the man in the rocks who falls.  With two well-aimed stirkes, Sadar kills two of the men from the other side of the wall, but his third strike just barely misses.

*Spoiler*
Show

Reflex S3: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Reflex F6: (1d20+1)[*12*]

Sadar:  1: attack P2 (1d20+11)[*30*] dam (1d10+4)[*6*] 
2: attack P3 (1d20+6)[*15*] dam (1d10+4)[*7*] 
3: attack F1 (1d20+1)[*11*] dam (1d10+4)[*10*] 

AoO: attack (1d20+11)[*29*] dam (1d10+4)[*10*] 

A second post is coming with the bad guy actions.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

A successful few seconds decimates the numbers of the horde.  The few remaining attackers seem utterly unfazed by their dead and injured companions.   They continue to press the attack, even as Sadar cuts anotehr down.  One attacks the warrior, the last presses over the rubble and attacks Gex, managing to stab the gnomes are with his small shiv.  Even a few of those bleeding out on the ground continue to try and attack, but there is no power in this dying motions.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


F1 vs Sadar: (1d20+3)[*14*] dam (1d4)[*3*]
F1 vs Sadar: (1d20-1)[*7*] dam (1d4)[*4*]
F1 vs Sadar: (1d20-5)[*9*] dam (1d4)[*2*]

F5 Move
F5 vs Gex: (1d20+3)[*21*] dam (1d4)[*2*]
F5 vs Gex: (1d20-1)[*12*] dam (1d4)[*2*]

Injuries:
E - 16 damage

F1 - 0
F5 - 0

Sadar - 8 damage
Gex - 2 damage 



*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Brown is the pier
Red are the boats
Light blue is shallow water, difficult terrain for small 
Darker blue is deep water, (greater) difficult terrain for (small) medium 
Dark gray is the two story building seen outside the walls
M3-4 is Gex's scree (difficult terrain)

E is the elf on the balcony, he is 10 ft up (balcony is accessible from inside the building.
F1 & F5 are frail-looking
G1 and G2 are the guard you saw by the doors

Light grey is area you haven't seen, so you don't know what is there at all

----------


## BelGareth

This time, Gex does in fact, scream.

*"AHHHH! He got me! He got me!"* he yells as blood forms from the wound "He quickly jerks his hands towards the attack sending a sharp mental jab at the man

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast Daze vs F5
4 mental damage, Basic Will save, DC 18

Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 3/4

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Figuring Sadar had his target in hand, Kharesh moved to help Gex, who has suddenly screamed at a small cut to his arm.  Even as he stepped to aid his companion, he muttered to the others, _Someone should check the front, lest the leader escape.  And watch for the guards ... they'll be here soon."_
_Round 4 - Action 1: Move to O5 if he's still standing
Action 2: Flurry attacks vs F5 (or F1, if F5 falls first)
Action 3: Perception check for reinforcements 

First strike vs F5: Attack 1 - (1d20+10)[18], Dam - (1d8+4)[9]; 
Second vs F5: Attack 1 - (1d20+5)[19], Dam - (1d8+4)[6]
Perception - (1d20+6)[7]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Bless (+1 att), Mountain Stance (see below); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 (20) HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gex blasts his assailant with a blast of mental energy.  The result is a bit strange, and the only time this has happened before was when he tried to daze the qlippoth, but the mans mind strains against the attack until it snaps, and he collapses.  Kharesh pummels the other man, who quickly goes limp.  

The mob is stopped.  However, some of those continue to try and attack even as they lay bleeding to death.  A few more moments and all motion ceases.  There is no apparent activity in the courtyard.

----------


## farothel

Now they had finished the mob, they would have to deal with the rest as quickly as possible, Dalnu figured.  So she moved inside the compound to search for a door and the two guards.  She knew her claws wouldn't last forever, so she had to move quickly.  If she noticed someone, she would shout at the rest of the group.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


action 1: move in towards the house and checking where there is a door.

*Spoiler: if she sees someone inside the compound*
Show


action 2-3: ray of frost (120ft range): (1d20+8)[*11*] for damage (1d4+4)[*5*] (if crit: -10speed, 2x damage)



*Spoiler: if she sees nobody inside the compound*
Show


action 2: if nobody is there, move further towards a door.

if she sees someone near the door and can reach him/her:
action 3: attack with claws: (1d20+6)[*20*] for damage: (1d4+2)[*5*] (and extra fire damage: (1d6)[*6*]

if she sees nobody:
action 3: raise shield.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex frowns as he watches the man collapse, _that didn't feel like a normal mind_ he thought to himself, and he timidly approaches the man and pokes him with a toe.

*"Something is off here.."* he mumbles

*Spoiler*
Show


Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 3/4

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Shrugging slightly to Gex, Kharesh nodded towards the building.  _Dalnu has the right idea - if we don't hurry, the elf will get away."_
_Round 5 - Actions: follow Dalnu, and attack any assailants as necessary, focused on flurry first

Effects / Status / Conditions: Bless (+1 att), Mountain Stance (see below); Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 (20) HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 (15)
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Dalnu discards caution and strides into the courtyard ahead of her allies.  Her gamble pays off as there seems no danger in the courtyard, only a single fallen form - a gaunt man burned by acid - not far from where she lobbed her ball of acid half a minute earlier.  

The building has a single door on this level situated beneath the balcony above.  It is a solid wood construction set into a wood frame embedded into the adobe building.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Kharesh* - (1d20+6)[*13*] 
*Sadar* - (1d20+7)[*8*]
*Dalnu* - (1d20+4)[*8*]
*Gex* - (1d20+4)[*23*] 
*Mauricio* - (1d20+8)[*16*] 
*Gurmok* - (1d20+7)[*8*]
*Zen* - (1d20+6)[*20*]

Upon entering the courtyard, Gex smells something unpleasant, but he isnt sure what it is.  Zen also seems a bit agitated and disturbed, but it isnt clear about what.  Gurmok knows that most unpleasant smells are thoroughly enjoyed by the rodent.

----------


## Prehysterical

Only when the fighting stops, and the moans of the dying finally sink in, does Mauricio begin to understand the carnage that just took place. There's no time to reflect, though. Dalnu and Kharesh are right. If the cult leader escapes, then all this death was for nothing. Mauricio loads another bolt into his crossbow as they venture into the compound. There is no immediate sign of their quarry. Was he still holing up in the tower, or had he fled the compound entirely after his injury? With such a fierce wound, surely there must be significant blood loss! Mauricio inspects the ground immediately outside of the tower to ensure that their target has not fled the scene and left a trail of blood as a bitter memento.

After taking a look, Mauricio turns to the others and quietly informs them, "The elf is still inside."
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Might as well check to see if the door is still locked.
Perception: (1d20+8)[*28*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Such a good boy, well done!" Gurmok scratches Zen's scraggy fur in his favorite place, right behind the ears. The sudden victory leaves him uneasy with so much blood spilled - _and they still wanted battle, even in their death throes!_ - but also relieved, as the group isn't too much the worse for wear, Gex' skittishness notwithstanding.

Still riding his faithful companion, who's idly munching a piece of the blood-dripping flesh, torn from the body of the halfling he killed, the goblin enters the courtyard.

"No sight of him... But there's something wrong here. Zen isn't difficult with smells usually, but he doesn't like it here..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Back to exploration mode, I guess? Gurmok will use the Investigate activity, with the Nature skill (+7 bonus) to try and recall some knowledge about what could cause Zen's unease.

Gurmok, level 2 cloistered cleric of Irori
Perception +7; darkvision
AC 16; Fort +5, Refl +6, Will +9
HP 24/24
Spells used for the day: Bless (8 rounds left)

Zen, goblin dog (trained animal)
Perception +6; low-light vision, scent (imprecise) 30 feet
AC 17; Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +5
HP 17
Melee jaws +9 [+4/-1], Damage 1d6+3 piercing plus goblin pox
Goblin Pox (disease) Goblins and goblin dogs are immune to goblin pox. Saving Throw DC 17 Fortitude; Stage 1 sickened 1 (1 round); Stage 2 sickened 1 and slowed 1 (1 round); Stage 3 sickened 2 and can't reduce its sickened value below 1 (1 day).

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

Seeing the courtyard was empty, Kharesh whispered to Dalnu, _"Someone should climb up ..."_, then made his way to the front of the compound, keeping to the walls and any shadows.  Peering around, he checked to see if the guards were there, or if anyone else was moving towards the previous combat to investigate.  
_OOC - scouting ahead to see where the responders are. Stealth - (1d20+6)[12], Perception - (1d20+6)[12]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Mauricio doesnt see any blood exiting the door, which is unlocked.  Gurmok thinks there could be several reasons a smell would make his friend uncomfortable - urine or musk of a predator would do it, also something unnatural and foul would probably do it.  

Kharesh creeps along keeping an eye out for any guards or other cultists.  He looks into the area with the other dock.  

*Spoiler: Kharesh*
Show

Nothing in his life could have prepared him for the sight before him.  Sitting upon a mound of half digested humanoid corpses is a sea urchin, or at least a perversion of one.  It is a pallid gray roughly spherical orb coated in half meter spines, all dripping some milky substance.  The spines and body are coated in a ropy gray material somewhere between tendrils and cobwebs that writhe around independent of the motion of the spines.  A few of these tendrils seem to end in eyes that look disturbingly like humanoid eyeballs grafted onto the tendrils.  A few longer tendrils sit upon the ground in a more coherent form, apparently supporting some of the creature's weight.  Spines and body put the urchin at about five feet tall, but upon its top sits a muscular stalk extending several meters and down into the corpses beneath it.  However, as Kharesh enters view, the eyestalks swivel to face him, and the single muscular stalk pulls from its feast.  At the end of this muscled mix of fibrous matter and pallid flesh is a mouth containing dozens of uneven sharp teeth, a length of intestine still dangling from its maw.  For just a moment, the creature sits eying the dwarf. 

Then noises boom inside his head, at first in discordant brutal tones, then Kharesh is awestruck by the majesty of the creature before him.  He knows the creature is his friend - a gift to the earth.  The voice then manifests in words of clear Taldan 
_have others go after the elf... have no wish to meet them... let me eat... come back when done... just you_

*Spoiler: Some rolls*
Show

Kharesh will: (1d20+8)[*13*] - FAIL
Kharesh is charmed and views this creature as a friend, a much better friend than those weirdos he just met 
(1d20+9)[*20*]
(2d4+6)[*12*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*21*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## farothel

"Let's go through the door," Dalnu said, "stand aside Mauricio so you're not hit by something if we open the door and he tries to throw or shoot something out."
As soon as Mauricio had gone to the side, she would also stand next to the door and then push it open.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


move to H9 or F9 (depending on which side Mauricio will move to).  As soon as he's also on a side, open the door and wait for something to shoot out before carefully looking around the edge to see inside.

perception: (1d20+4)[*7*] (with low-light vision)

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

*Spoiler: Kharesh*
Show

Kharesh nodded, placing his right fist against his open left hand with a respectful bow.  "We have challenges to overcome.  I will return."  With that, he turned to continue his scouting.


Kharesh moved back to the courtyard, peering left and right.  Seeing his companions at the tower, he nodded, pointing to himself and further south to indicate his continued scouting.  Following the wall, he moved to the opening towards where the entrance to the compound was, peering carefully around the corner as he checked for any movement.
_OOC - continuing to scout.  Following the wall from L15 to H17, peering past to look for anyone or anything of note.  
Stealth - (1d20+6)[17], Perception - (1d20+6)[23]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Kharesh*
Show

The other area of the courtyard by the entrance contains two stout buildings one on either side.  From his angle, the windows suggest there is no activity within, while someone could be sleeping in there, no one is using any light, or moving around.  The gates are closed.  Off to his right (west) is the cart that Gregorix brought into the compound.


Dalnu pushes open the door, and reveals a small sitting room with three chairs and a larger couch around a narrow table.  A narrow wooden staircase on the left leads up, another narrow staircase to the right leads down.  While this room is fairly dark, a modicum of illumination can be seen from the stairways both up and down. 

*Spoiler: Mauricio*
Show

Now he can spot a trail of blood.  A few drops on both staircases and crossing the center of the room.

----------


## Prehysterical

Like a hound on the hunt, the sight of blood stirs Mauricio into action. The light from the stairs is barely enough for him to see as he determines whether the trail leads down below or out some other way.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Have another Perception check.
(1d20+8)[*27*]
Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Mauricio*
Show

If it is assumed the blood came down the staircase, then the bleeding individual almost certainly when down the stairs and entered a room in the basement.  The reverse trajectory would also be consistent with the blood trail.

----------


## farothel

Dalnu is surprised the two guards at the front haven't reacted yet, but she also knows they have to move on.
"Let's first check upstairs, as we know that's limited in scope," she said, moving inside and letting her eyes adapt, before looking around in the room.  She also casts detect magic to see if there's anything with a magical aura around.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, dwarven monk

With a clear view of the gate and two buildings, Kharesh paused to consider the situation.  Why had the guards not arrived?  Where were the reinforcements?  Where was any indication that someone had heard what was going on.  He glanced from the buildings to the cart several times, frowning to himself. He glanced down, checking for signs of a blood trail, wondering if the elf had come this way.  

After a few moments, he exhaled slowly and made his move towards the closest building.  He moved slowly and stayed crouched, eyes and ears straining to detect anything of note.
_OOC - moar scouting.  
Stealth - (1d20+6)[22], Perception - (1d20+6)[26]

Effects / Status / Conditions: Darkvision; Ancient Blooded Dwarf (+1 save vs magic); Cat Fall (falls are 10 less)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch& Status*
Show

 AC: 18 HP 32 Initiative +6 
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +8 Will +8 Per +6 / Move 20 
Abilities: Str 18  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 10  Wis 14  Cha 8  DC 18
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Athletics +8, Warfare Lore +4, Religion +6, Stealth +6, Pahmet Lore +4
Abilities: Call on Ancient Blood (prior to rolling a save vs magical effect, add +1 [circ]); Flurry of blows (make two strikes for 1 action [flourish]); Stunning blow (If attacking same target twice, DC 18 Fort save or stunned 1 round) Mountain stance (see below); Darkvision; Dwarven Weapon Familiarity; Cat Fall (treat falls as 10' shorter); Battle Medicine (Treat wounds in combat)
Stance: Mountain (+4 AC, +2 vs Shove/Trip, +0 Max Dex, -5 ft move; Falling Stone are only Strikes useable in stance) 
Combat: Axe (+8 / 1d8S+4 / sweep); Clan Dagger (+8 / 1d4P+4 / agile, dwarf, parry, uncommon, versatile B); Unarmed w/wraps (+9 / 1d6B+4 / agile, finesse, nonlethal, unarmed); Falling Stone w/wraps (+9 / 1d8B+4 / forceful, nonlethal, unarmed)

----------


## BelGareth

Watching the others stride on through, Gex frowns and tries to not let his eyes linger on the all the blood, and viscera....was that poop? squeeking slightly, he picks his way through the macabre scene that wa sure to haunt his nights for weeks to come, trying his best not to slip on anything....slippery. 

Getting to the building, he followed the others, happy to be away from the gruesome scene. *"Upstairs we go then."* he said simply, fingers ready to cast a cantrip on anyone showing them hostility

*Spoiler*
Show


Gex
*HP's:* 24/24
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +6
*Ref:* +7
*Will:*+6
*Perception:* +4
*Feats:* Hobnobber, No Cause for Alarm
*Effects:* none
*Spells:*
1st level - 3/4

----------


## Prehysterical

"It appears that our prey has gone to ground in the basement," Mauricio quietly informs the others. He points out the direction of the blood trail for Gex's benefit. "I find that most concerning, since that seems like a trap. Do we pursue on the off-chance that there is a secret exit, or do we deal with the front gate guards?"
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mauricio Averni
*HP:* 26/26
*AC:* 17
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25
*Fort:* +5
*Ref:* +7
*Will:* +8
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Forensic Acumen, That's Odd, Battle Medicine, Ward Medic

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gurmok and Zen follow Mauricio in his exploration. "A trap? Underground? Yes, that would be a possibility..." He pauses for a second, then: "I agree, we should make sure the guards don't come after us before we engage deeper inside."

----------


## farothel

"I'm really wondering about those guards," Dalnu said, looking at the front, "we've not exactly been quiet here with the fight, we've been throwing quite a lot of flashy magic around and they haven't responded.  Makes me wonder.  Let's quickly check upstairs for any information we can get and then move on."

She would move slowly and carefully upstairs, because as far as they know he could still be hiding out there.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Khareshs search turns up some slightly confusing results.  The building is dark within, and through small windows with the shutters open he can see six cots, but most are currently vacant and only one appears to be used at all, as it has a blanket, pillow, and small bag next to it.  The cart is laden with barrels similar if not identical to the ones Gregorix brought up to the compound.  Continued investigation reveals the draft horse, a little anxious, but mostly settled for the night.  It is just west of the front doors in a small makeshift pen.  The second stout building looks to be a stable, a cursory glance suggests that though it contains some crates of grain and fish, a few neglected tolls and ship parts, but little else.  The gates remain closed.  With his ear pressed up against them Kharesh can hear nothing from the guards.

After some quiet debate, the other group decides to check upstairs first.  Some quiet movement up the stairs encounters no one.  After it is clear the room isnt occupied, Mauricio stays where he can see the stairs to the basement, but nothing of note happens.  The upper level is a bedroom, a substantial cut above the rest of the compound in terms of luxury.  In addition to a silk sheet laden four-poster bed, there is a tall wardrobe, a writing desk with a large mirror, a heavy sea chest, and an ornate pedestal about three feet high that looks composed of gnarled roots of ebony interlaced.  An upside down gold ankh sits in the center.  

From the balcony, whether the guards are there or not simply cant be determined.  The walls of the compound are about ten feet high, and standing on the balcony, none of your eyes would be much higher than fifteen feet up, so seeing them would be strange.  No torches can be seen on the roads nearby.  With his darkvision, Gurmok it pretty sure he briefly spies a bit of movement from the corner of his eye behind the wall near the shore, but he isnt exactly sure what he sees - but he is pretty certain it wasnt a fleeing elf.  

Not wanted to give the elf more time to escape, a thorough search will have to wait.  The group heads downstairs and Kharesh rejoins them from his scouting.

*Spoiler*
Show

Votes were all over the place, so I went with the check upstairs while Kharesh scouts.  Gurmok saw some movement in the region M-P13-18

----------


## farothel

"There's a lot of magic here," Dalnu said upstairs, memorizing which items had a magical aura in case they wanted to investigate before heading downstairs.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With Kharesh returned from scouting and the upstairs quickly scanned, the party descends into the basement.  The narrow stairways leads down to a metal door that opens outward.  A bit of torchlight can be seen emanating from a small gap at the floor, however it seems to do well in nullifying sound.  With a glance for confirmation, Sadar pulls the handle down and yanks the door open.

Inside the large basement, there are three humanoids.  You all recognize Gregorix, the man you followed.  Mauricio recognizes the elf whom he shot.  Lastly, there is a gnoll, who looks a bit crazed, but reacts minimally to your addition to the room.  Taking advantage of the confusion, you all quickly file into the room.  There are various alcoves set into the walls, and the elf seems to be working at one of them.  The southern wall has manacles bolted into them, two support trusses each have another set.

Gregorix, still in his scale mail, sees you immediately and looks surprised, grasping for his flail.  The venerable silver-haired elf starts speaking as soon as the door opens, about time.  Bring them over here.  He wheels about, a vial containing a milky substance in his hands.  He then frowns as he studies you with his pale crystal blue eyes, speaking after a moment in a tone devoid of the fear you might have expected, this is not what I expected why have you come here?. Whatever wound Mauricio inflicted on him is gone, though blood remains on his once white shirt.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Master... We have come to you... to learn more about the Black Pharaoh, and Leng! And to hear what you would have us do next!" Gurmok's high-pitched, slightly trembling voice surprises everyone, himself included. He still sits atop Zen, the big rodent busy licking cultist blood off its own fur with evident pleasure.

_Wonder if they're going to buy that...
_
*Spoiler*
Show

Gurmok has a pretty modest +3 in Deception  :Small Big Grin:

----------

